# [GUIDE] Win10 Mobile (Semi-)Offline Update Project 10586.107 [UPDATED V5.3 beta6]



## hikari_calyx (Dec 28, 2016)

So few years after it's released, Windows Phone will finally end it's life.
It's time to update Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package to V5.2 (still beta5), then a next step - Semi-Offline Update Package V5.3 beta 6, or "WXM-SOUP".

I'm not going to fix the bug of Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update V5.3b6 now.
This project will not update again and placed there, and no technical issue will be answered. I've stopped using Windows Phone and shifted to HMD Nokia developement since 2017.



> 告中国用户：严禁转载本教程到智机网！

Click to collapse







- I merged every packages that need to be pushed into one.
- I created a tool to allow us analyze the phone, target packages and push them.
- Because of that, you will not encounter keyboard issue like before, but we still recommend you to remove lockscreen password before you proceed.


Just a little warning:
I've noticed someone in China is reselling this package to others for a pretty unreasonable price. To prevent this happen in V5.2 release, we added server-side checksum verification.
You can still use it even you don't have Internet connection or my server down in the future.

Win10 Offline Update Package Project is never meant for sale - if you bought this from someone, you've been scammed and you must request refund or report the seller who sold you this.



> Chinese translation of the warning above:
> 
> 最近，我注意到在中国，有人正在以非常不合理的价格出售Win10 Mobile离线更新包项目。为了防止这个事情在本次版本发生，我们添加了服务端校验检查，以确保工具确实是我们提供的正确版本。
> 即便没有网络连接或者未来服务器宕机，你也可以使用，但是我们无法保证文件的正确性。
> ...

Click to collapse



Known unsupported Models:




All 4GB ROM models, e.g: Nokia Lumia 530, HTC 8S, Huawei Ascend W1, Hisense E260T+, K-Touch E8
HTC 8X
Cancelled 5th Generation Lumia prototypes, e.g. _Honjo_
RX-130 _(Hapanero)_

Then you tell me.



How to use?
Video demonstration: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pCzz5_znY

1. The OS Version of your phone must be at least 8.10.14219.341. If it's older than 8.10.14219.341, update it before you use the package. Most of phones should be able to search updates.
Samsung ATIV S and ATIV SE users can download required packages from "WP8.1_Offline_Specific_Models.txt" in attachment below.

2. Download Win10 Mobile Semi-Offline Update Package V5.3 beta 6 from the attachment (HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2.7z) below.
Existing beta 2 to beta 5 owners can also download it and overwrite all the files.



> What's new in V5.3 beta 6?
> - Download amounts reduced as much as possible.
> - Now it will download necessary packages from Microsoft server automatically.
> - Allow end-users to provide detailed error reports if error appears.
> ...

Click to collapse



3. You must have WDRT and required all the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes installed, otherwise it will not run as expect. All Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes can be downloaded here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/visual-c-redistributable-runtime-package-all-in-one/

4. Extract the package and open "run_en.cmd" (Simplified Chinese users can run "run_cn.cmd" instead). 

5. Follow the procedure the wxmsoup told you.

6. A "Device and Printers" window will appear. Disconnect (if connected) and remove your phone inside of it.

7. Get back to win10oup, press any key, and connect your phone to PC. Wait 10 seconds then press enter to detect your phone by using getdulogs.

8. If you see your phone listed, input "yes" (without quotes, lower case) and press enter. Input others will let getdulogs detect again, in case it's not listed.

9. Getdulogs will now grab the log and analyze it, after analyze complete, it will copy packages from repo directory to pkgs directory automatically. You may see few "System cannot find the file specified" prompts which expected (usually MMOS related). It can be still done even if your battery capacity is lower than 40%, but we still recommend you to fully recharge the battery.

10. Wait for the procedure complete, you may need to wait up to 40 minutes to get to Windows 10 Mobile 10586.107.

11. After 10586.107 installed, you can now use Interop Tools to hack the model to get further updates.  Registry files are placed at "regs" directory, and Interop Tools 1.9.400 (known working version) can be downloaded from:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70457420&postcount=550

12. The packages that pushed to your phone is located at "pkgs" directory - you can push it manually when you flash your phone back to WP8.1 and want to update to W10M next time.

Following Content is now archived to users who still want to use old packages themselves.








> Translation of this guide
> 简体中文: http://www.ithome.com/html/win10/295565.htm
> Deutsche: http://wpvision.de/windows-phone-hacking/9090-windows10mobile-offline-installation-per-iutools.html

Click to collapse





> Recently, Microsoft released Over-the-Cable Updater for Windows Phone. However, it still can't update unsupported devices to W10M directly, for supported devices they will start from 10586.107 first. Continue to use my offline update package.
> 
> But OTC Updater can be used as your alternative choice for further update, after you modified the model.

Click to collapse





> PLEASE DOWNLOAD V4.1 instead of V3/V4. V4.1 added support for LG Lancet and any other devices that has Snapdragon 410 Processor and fixed issues for several Snapdragon 800 Devices - Especially Nokia Lumia 1520 and Samsung ATIV SE.
> 
> To Lumia 810 Users: Now you can update to WP8.1GDR1 with Offline Update Packages. I knew how painful update to WP8.1 GDR1 on Lumia 810.
> Push these packages from PART1 to PART4.
> ...

Click to collapse



In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China. 
Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.



[NOW UPDATED TO V4.1]

It supports these models:
*Microsoft Lumia 430/435
Nokia Lumia 520/520T/521/525/526
*Microsoft Lumia 532
*Microsoft Lumia 535
*Microsoft Lumia 540
Nokia Lumia 620
Nokia Lumia 625/625H
Nokia Lumia 630
Nokia Lumia 635 (RM-974/RM-975/RM-1078)
*Nokia Lumia 636 (RM-1027)
*Nokia Lumia 638 (RM-1010)
*Microsoft Lumia 640
*Microsoft Lumia 640 XL
Nokia Lumia 720/720T
*Nokia Lumia 730/735
*Microsoft Lumia 735 (Verizon RM-1041)
Nokia Lumia 810 (T-Mobile US RM-878)
Nokia Lumia 820
Nokia Lumia 822 (Verizon RM-845)
*Nokia Lumia 830
Nokia Lumia 920/920T (RM-820/RM-821/RM-822/RM-867)
Nokia Lumia 925/925T (RM-892/RM-893/RM-910)
Nokia Lumia 928
*Nokia Lumia 929 Icon
*Nokia Lumia 930
Nokia Lumia McLaren (id315-x)
Nokia Lumia 1020
Nokia Lumia 1320
*Nokia Lumia 1520
Samsung ATIV S
Samsung ATIV S Neo
Samsung ATIV SE
HTC One M8 for Windows (AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon variants are supported)
BLU WIN HD/LTE
LG Lancet VW820
MCJ Madosma Q501
MICROMAX W092
MICROMAX W121
HUAWEI Ascend W2
Acer Liquid M220
RAMOS Q7 (Prototype Only)
Panasonic Toughpad FZ-E1
TrekStor WinPhone 4.7

- Models with * are supported by Upgrade Advisor, these models are NOT RECOMMENDED to use this offline update package.

Need feedbacks from these models:
- Samsung ATIV S (SGH-T899M)
- Samsung ATIV S Neo (SGH-I187)
- Samsung ATIV Odyssey (SCH-I930)
- HTC One M8 for Windows (T-Mobile, 0P6B140)

To do that, you must be familiar with how to roll back your phone to Windows Phone 8.1. Windows Device Recovery Tool is necessary.

Instruction:
1. Make backup for your phone, for example, copy data to your PC. And make sure the OS of your PC must be at least Windows 7 Service Pack 1. Windows 8/8.1/10 are also acceptable, but you must install every Visual C++ Redistributable Runtime and Windows Device Recovery Tool. 
2. Check your OS version in about phone. The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer. If the version is lower than required, please update it. You may want to use Windows Insider app from Windows Store. REMOVE YOUR PIN LOCK to prevent from some unknown issues after an upgrade.
3. Download and open the package by 7-Zip. Choose your model and extract the exact folder from it. For example, Nokia Lumia 820 should extract 480x800 folder from 2nd Generation folder. DO NOT EXTRACT cabs in that folder.
4. Press Win(Command)+R, in run command dialog, type "control printers" and run. Unplug your phone and remove your phone in Device and Printers window.
5. Extract iutool package attached below, and open a command prompt window with Administrator privilege. Change working directory to iutool.exe's location.
6. Plug your phone to your PC, then type this command:
iutool -l
7. If your phone is shown in command prompt window, then type this command:
iutool -V -p D:\480x800
(For example I have extracted this folder in Drive D)
8. Wait for about 40 minutes, then your phone will be in Win10 Mobile 10586.107.
9. Open Developer mode in "For Developers" option, then deploy tools that could modify phone's model to your phone. 
10. Use any method that you know to modify your model, for example, I modified model to Microsoft RM-1116 (Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM). If you are going to use VCreg or Interop Tools, you needn't to Restore NDTKSvc.



> The recommended version of Interop Tools can be downloaded here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68322071&postcount=550

Click to collapse



11. Check update, and you will receive another update to Win10 Mobile 14393 or later stable builds. Update to this build will fix critical issues you met. 
12. After the update to another build, I recommended you to perform a hard reset to your phone. That would make the phone works at the best state. 

Here's the demostration of upgrade Nokia Lumia 1020 (Hong Kong Variant) to W10M 10586.107:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozt4QuQJj5U

How to choose the folder:
Lumia 52X, 62X, 720/T, 810, 820, 822, HUAWEI W2: 2nd Generation\480x800
Lumia 1320: 2nd Generation\720x1280
Lumia 920/T, 925/T, 928, 1020: 2nd Generation\768x1280
Lumia 1520: 2nd Generation\1520
Lumia 43X/532: 3rd Generation\43X-532
Lumia 535: 3rd Generation\535
Lumia 63X: 3rd Generation\63X
Lumia 73X: 3rd Generation\73X
Lumia 830: 3rd Generation\830

Samsung ATIV S/Neo: 2nd Generation\I8750
Lumia 929 Icon/930, Samsung ATIV SE: 3rd Generation\929-930-ATIVSE
HTC M8 for Windows (AT&T Variant): 3rd Generation\M8ATT
HTC M8 for Windows (Verizon Variant): 3rd Generation\M8Verizon
HTC M8 for Windows (T-Mobile Variant): 3rd Generation\M8TMobile
Lumia 540, TrekStor WinPhone 4.7: 4th Generation\540
Lumia 640/XL: 4th Generation\640-XL
Lumia McLaren/Goldfinger: 3rd Generation\McLaren-Goldfinger

BLU WIN HD LTE, MCJ Madosma Q501: 4th Generation\BLUWINHDLTE-MADOSMAQ501
Micromax W092: 4th Generation\MICROMAXW092
BLU WIN HD, Micromax W121, RAMOS Q7: 4th Generation\MICROMAXW121-BLUWINHD-RAMOSQ7
LG Lancet VW820: 4th Generation\VW820

Known issues:
- If the pre-installed default IME doesn't include English (United States), after an upgrade by this offline update package, pre-installed IME won't work. Please make sure your firmware's pre-installed IME included English (United States). However, if you modify your model by using Interop Tools by gus33000 then perform another update, IME issue will be fixed. Because this update package is made for Chinese users and China variant firmware at first, I couldn't take care of every variants. Sorry for that.
- To HTC 8X/8XT users: I'm sorry for the promise I made, but the packages doesn't work on HTC 8X/8XT because the MainOS partition is too small to upgrade. That's HTC's mistake.
- To Nokia Lumia 638 users: Please flash the latest China Variant Firmware (India Variant is not as stable as China Variant) to make sure the phone works at the best state, then download Upgrade Advisor from Windows Store to upgrade.
- To Prototype model users especially the cancelled model: Please make a full backup of phone first by using WinHex or something else. If you didn't do that, unbrick the prototype model is almost impossible.
- Because phones with 4GB ROM aren't capable for these package such as Nokia Lumia 530 and HTC 8S, this update package is not suitable for these models. 
- To Nokia Lumia 1020 users: Update to Windows 10 Mobile will reduce the performance of precious 41MP Camera. If your Nokia Lumia 1020 is used for photography, DO NOT UPGRADE.
- Glance screen feature will be lost after another update to 14393 or later build, but it's possible to fix by using Interop Tools by gus33000.
- To Samsung ATIV S (GT-I8750) and ATIV SE users: Offline Update Packages to WP8.1GDR1 or GDR2 is available now. Now you can update to WP8.1GDR1 or GDR2 without using SDK Deployment.
- To Samsung ATIV S (GT-I8750) users: make sure you are using XXDOC2 firmware before update.

If your phone's pre-installed keyboard is neither English (United States) nor Chinese (Simplified, PRC), you'll meet a problem that your default keyboard doesn't work. To fix it:
1. Download the Internal IME Fix Package from the link below.
2. Extract your keyboard layout with your language code, for example, if you are using English (United Kingdom), extract the cab with en-gb from that package to the root of drive D, and rename it to 123.cab.
3. Open a command prompt window with administrator previlege, and change working directory to where iutool is, type this command:
iutool -l
4. Make sure your phone is listed in the output. Then type this command:
iutool -V -p D:\123.cab
5. You will encounter an error with code 8024a110, do not panic, the phone is still working with that package. The phone will reboot soon and perform another update to fix your keyboard. 
6. After the update, you're able to use your keyboard. Modify phone model with VCreg or Interop Tools, and search for another update, remaining keyboard layout and pre-installed speech package will be fixed along with that update.
Here's some of the possible used language code in case you don't know how to choose:
de-de: German
en-au: English (Australia)
en-ca: English (Canada)
en-gb: English (United Kingdom)
en-ie: English (Ireland)
en-in: English (India)
fr-ca: French (Canada)
fr-fr: French (France)
ja-jp: Japanese
ko-kr: Korean
zh-hk: Chinese (Traditional, Hong Kong)
zh-tw: Chinese (Traditional, Taiwan)

You can also enable Mobile Enterprise on your phone. Just extract MobileEnterprise.ppkg from Enterprise_Configuration_File_for_TH2_Builds folder, and copy it to your phone, then tap "Yes, add it" on your phone. Soon your phone will become into Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise. Reboot your phone, Settings - Phone Update, Advanced options, and there's a "Defer Upgrade" available, now check it, then search update. If you still can't get any update, please modify your model and search update again.
Thanks for the collection here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805 , and now it's possible to upgrade old models without Unlock Bootloader and Interop Unlock with SD card and WP8 SDK.
P.S. Only V4 and V3 set available here. V1 and V2 are deprecated and archived in Chinese Community.

Little hints:
- If your Lumia 830's navigation keys aren't responsible, you can push packages for Lumia 73X or Lumia 640/XL.
- If your Lumia 1520's navigation keys aren't responsible, you can push packages for McLaren.
- The directory catagory is depended on resolution, SoC, Virtual Navigation Bar availability, stock language packages included in firmware, etc.
- DO NOT USE Interop Tools provided in Windows Store.

In case that I can't give you help in time, here's some troubleshooting info for you:
IUTool Command Error Codes List: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt131833(v=vs.85).aspx
Also, if you encounter a error, don't unplug your phone, type command "getdulogs -o 123.cab" and waiting for Device Update Logs output. Open the 123.cab and open ImgUpd.log to get some hints. If you are a developer, you should be sensitive to error code lines.
Or, just attach the 123.cab to here.




Special Thanks:
@gus33000 for his Interop Tools
@zephray for LG Lancet W10M Update Package grabbing
DPMason, Ren, Max for provide devices to grab packages

Deprecated version download counts:
V3: at least 25,406 downloads
V4: at least 10,478 downloads

GNU components used:
- gawk
- wget
- aria2c


----------



## ca_guri01 (Dec 28, 2016)

hikari_calyx said:


> - Because phones with 4GB ROM aren't capable for these package such as Nokia Lumia 520/520T/521/530 and HTC 8S, this update package is not suitable for these models.

Click to collapse



520/520T/521 has 8gb ROM.

Sent from my a3300-hv using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 28, 2016)

Start digging after file explorer...... the one with C:/ acces.


----------



## TulakChoco (Dec 30, 2016)

I am not able to download!

This page can’t be displayed

•Make sure the web address https://dl-1.va.us.xda-developers.com is correct.
•Look for the page with your search engine.
•Refresh the page in a few minutes.


----------



## Jclouds (Dec 31, 2016)

Download link does not work, can you upload it on another server?

(Edit: it's working fine now, updating my L720  )


----------



## vuvkar (Dec 31, 2016)

are dual sims supported? for example lumia 630 dual sim.


----------



## subaru (Dec 31, 2016)

I try on Ativ S it`s work but ... after uptade this offline package i must do hard reset (problem with keyboard).Then I change model name etc. download update 14393.576,device restart I get black screen with ;-( and start bootloop.............


----------



## TulakChoco (Dec 31, 2016)

*Lumia 810*

I was able to install 10586.107 on my Lumia 810 with out any problem!
Thank you!

Now my Lumia is on 14393.576 some how I did....
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 1, 2017)

vuvkar said:


> are dual sims supported? for example lumia 630 dual sim.

Click to collapse



Yes you can. It doesn't matter if you are using Single SIM or Dual SIM or Operator Variants.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jan 2, 2017)

This is amazing work, OP, well done!
It's really useful to know that there's a way back from WP8.1 that doesn't involve risky flashing with WP Internals.
You mention that photography is downgraded for 1020, but my 1020 seems to produce good images still on W10M if I use Lumia Camera rather than the Windows Camera app. What's your experience?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 2, 2017)

GeoffreyK said:


> This is amazing work, OP, well done!
> It's really useful to know that there's a way back from WP8.1 that doesn't involve risky flashing with WP Internals.
> You mention that photography is downgraded for 1020, but my 1020 seems to produce good images still on W10M if I use Lumia Camera rather than the Windows Camera app. What's your experience?

Click to collapse



When upgraded to 14393.576, Lumia Camera works slower than that in WP8.1. I have two Lumia 1020 with yellow color to make comparison. Also, I'm using Nokia Camera Pro (pre-installed on Cyan), not the upgraded Lumia Camera by Microsoft Mobile.
Another alternative choice is using ProShot (ProShot Classic for W10M 10586.XXX or WP8.1) from Windows Store.
But upgrade 1020 to W10M is still not recommended.


----------



## Volpenger (Jan 4, 2017)

got 1020 updated to 14393.576 (changed to 950 xl and enrolled to preview for developpers)
All is working well, even luminosity toggle (manual-automatic). Glance is back with the reg edting solution.
P.S. if cortana crash on listening try choosing another voice assistent (e.g. Microsoft Elsa Mobile).


----------



## TulakChoco (Jan 4, 2017)

Volpenger said:


> got 1020 updated to 14393.576 (changed to 950 xl and enrolled to preview for developpers)
> All is working well, even luminosity toggle (manual-automatic). Glance is back with the reg edting solution.
> P.S. if cortana crash on listening try choosing another voice assistent (e.g. Microsoft Elsa Mobile).

Click to collapse



Hi can you post a link  which solution you used for Glance.
Thank you.


----------



## Volpenger (Jan 5, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68647224&postcount=1256
I've used vcREG to enable the Full FS Access and copy the files needed into the correct path.
You can import the attached reg files .
don't forget to reboot!


----------



## ryu35 (Jan 5, 2017)

*Lumia 925*

I updated my mobile  from 8.1 to windows 10 by using this method, it loaded fine (no errors). Just that when I tried to type anything it wouldn't type. So I couldn't  use interop tools to be able to update if from W10M 10586.107. I have managed to downgrade again to 8.1. But I don't know why the keyboard didn't work. I even download different keyboard languages, but they showed as being downloaded but the keyboard still wouldn't work. The keyboard would show up, but that's all.
Any idea's ?


----------



## TulakChoco (Jan 5, 2017)

ryu35 said:


> I updated my mobile  from 8.1 to windows 10 by using this method, it loaded fine (no errors). Just that when I tried to type anything it wouldn't type. So I couldn't  use interop tools to be able to update if from W10M 10586.107. I have managed to downgrade again to 8.1. But I don't know why the keyboard didn't work. I even download different keyboard languages, but they showed as being downloaded but the keyboard still wouldn't work. The keyboard would show up, but that's all.
> Any idea's ?

Click to collapse



many problems hard rest can fix it I am not saying in yours situation will fix but....

did you installed?
DHT Upgrade Advisor
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774


----------



## ryu35 (Jan 5, 2017)

TulakChoco said:


> many problems hard rest can fix it I am not saying in yours situation will fix but....
> 
> did you installed?
> DHT Upgrade Advisor
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774

Click to collapse



I did do a hard reset after I upgraded to win 10. That's when I realised my keyboard wasn't working. I couldn't change my phone values on interop tools to be able to get any more updates.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 6, 2017)

ryu35 said:


> I updated my mobile  from 8.1 to windows 10 by using this method, it loaded fine (no errors). Just that when I tried to type anything it wouldn't type. So I couldn't  use interop tools to be able to update if from W10M 10586.107. I have managed to downgrade again to 8.1. But I don't know why the keyboard didn't work. I even download different keyboard languages, but they showed as being downloaded but the keyboard still wouldn't work. The keyboard would show up, but that's all.
> Any idea's ?

Click to collapse



This offline update package only considered keyboard of English (United States) and Simplified Chinese. If your default keyboard is not English (United States), for example English (India), you may need to push another keyboard package by using iutool. 
I'll host the internal keyboard fix up package to mega soon.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 7, 2017)

ryu35 said:


> I did do a hard reset after I upgraded to win 10. That's when I realised my keyboard wasn't working. I couldn't change my phone values on interop tools to be able to get any more updates.

Click to collapse



I have released another package to fix this problem. Plz check it out


----------



## ryu35 (Jan 8, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> I have released another package to fix this problem. Plz check it out

Click to collapse



I tried to add the keyboard using iutool  but got an error command failed (HRESULT = 0x80070002)

update
I fixed my keyboard issue. what I did was I made a folder and named it 123 and put the keyboard cab that I named 123.cab inside. Then on iutool I put iutool -v -p C:\123  (this time I put little v instead off big V) I did get an error but my phone still updated itself and went to the spinning cogs and updated. So thanks for the help and now my mobile is on windows 10.


----------



## OldCDNGeek (Jan 9, 2017)

*Screen Brightness Toggle Fix*

Updated a Lumia 1020 with the offline update, had the keyboard problem but remembered that you had to install the keyboard, check for OS updates, and force the update to install immediately unless you want to wait overnight, BTW the phone is a RM-877, with the mobile operator 000-22 firmware (carrier unbranded, region variant instead of country variant, region being Latin America).  after this updated to Redstone by editing the registry to mimic a 830, then did a hard reset.

Got the brightness toggle to work in a useful way as follows.

First tried the screen brightness slider setting tweak in interop tools, through this found out that at 0 or 1 percent the screen is at low, anything over 1 is high, and that auto works for both brightness’s, giving a total of 4 settings, low, low-auto, high, and high-auto.

un toggled the screen brightness slider setting tweak in interop tools, (it says it may not be able to be undone, but it undid the settings in this case), then played with the registry settings at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\Brightness which has 3 keys as follows,

LowBrightnessPct, MediumBrightnessPct, and HighBrightnessPct that have the default settings of 3, 4, and 5 respectfully

None are the setting of 0 or 1 that would enable low.  This is the same as another 1020 i have that has 10586.682 that does have low working on it, so it seems that the registry settings stayed the same while something else changed in the operating system...

Playing with the values i found out that LowBrightnessPct needs to have a lower setting than MediumBrightnessPct, which in turn has to have a lower setting than HighBrightnessPct, if not the toggle doesnt toggle through the settings properly so by changing LowBrightnessPct to 1 or 0 you get high-auto, low, high and high as you toggle through the settings despite the toggle saying auto, low medium, and high.  to get low-auto you long press, turn off auto, change to low, turn auto back on.  or to get the same you toggle to low, long press, then switch on auto.  pressing the quick toggle takes you out of low-auto and back into the rotation.

Have done a hard reset again and changed the one setting it works like a charm...

another thing, after each hard reset i was automatically directed to the store with a search for "NOKIAPROCAM" which brings up a version of lumia camera which will install along with the rest of the versions which won't install, the funny thing is if you go back to the store after and search for "NOKIAPROCAM" nothing comes up...

one last thing, I was able to enable the glance screen using the hacks on xdadevelopers, it works like on 10586.682 except that it doesn’t properly sense that you are in a phone call, it turns on the glance screen in the call which then enables the touch screen, you ear or face then starts pressing buttons on the screen screwing up the call.  so at least on the 1020, i think its the end of the road for the glance screen feature...


----------



## windowscraze311 (Jan 21, 2017)

will i be able to upgrade my lumia 520 since it is a 8gb rom device with this software


----------



## maruf8 (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow.. Thanks


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 9, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> It supports these models:
> ...

Click to collapse



It's brilliant idea,any plans for getting Redstone as offline package?


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 10, 2017)

So I spoofed my ATT M8 as an Lumia 930 when previously on 8.1 to upgrade to Win10 using the customPFD trick... are the cabs that are for the ATT M8 you have listed more appropriate to use than what I've already done? Hardware wise? I originally followed a guide to spoof it as a 730 but the hardware wasn't all that accurately matched as the 930 was...


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 11, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> It's brilliant idea,any plans for getting Redstone as offline package?

Click to collapse



Yes I do have plan for Redstone offline package. But right now to update to W10M, you must update to 10586.107 first since Microsoft provides 10586.107 first.
If Microsoft choose update to 14393.XXX from WP8.1 first, then I'll replace it to Redstone offline update package.


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 12, 2017)

So I decided to go back to 8.1 on my M8 using WDRT and instead of using CustomPFD to change registry values of devicetargetinginfo to Lumia 930 and update to W10Mobile I'm now using this as a base... Files sent and now updating.. Excited


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 13, 2017)

[/COLOR]





hikari_calyx said:


> Yes I do have plan for Redstone offline package. But right now to update to W10M, you must update to 10586.107 first since Microsoft provides 10586.107 first.
> If Microsoft choose update to 14393.XXX from WP8.1 first, then I'll replace it to Redstone offline update package.

Click to collapse



Thanks again, I am already upgraded to 10586.107 and I forget to say, so is there any offline package to upgrade form 10586 to 14393 ??


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 13, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Thanks again, I am already upgraded to 10586.107 and I forget to say, so is there any offline package to upgrade form 10586 to 14393 ??

Click to collapse



It's possible to make a set of offine package to 14393, but you have to download over 1,400 packages from Windows Update Catalog and choose the package that's identical to your model .
If you want to give it a try, the keyword in Windows Update Catalog is "Windows Mobile 10 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.14393.693" (Currently). And choose "Windows Mobile 10 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.14393.693 update for XXX-XX based devices"
If any further update releases, just change the keyword to another build like 10.0.14393.726 (not really).


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 14, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> It's possible to make a set of offine package to 14393, but you have to download over 1,400 packages from Windows Update Catalog and choose the package that's identical to your model .
> If you want to give it a try, the keyword in Windows Update Catalog is "Windows Mobile 10 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.14393.693" (Currently). And choose "Windows Mobile 10 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.14393.693 update for XXX-XX based devices"
> If any further update releases, just change the keyword to another build like 10.0.14393.726 (not really).

Click to collapse



I am sorry if that would bother you, but I have some exams and there is no enough time, can you did it for me? My device is L630 Ds rm-978 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rahmatyudisetyawan1 (Feb 15, 2017)

*good job its work in my nokia lumia 520*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> It supports these models:
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:


----------



## rahmatyudisetyawan1 (Feb 15, 2017)

*great very stabe rom.... better than FC 8.1*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> It supports these models:
> ...

Click to collapse



After i do your thik. then i change my lumia 520 registry to lumia 950. then i update , then i get stable build 10.0.14393.693:good::good::good::good:


----------



## Loltag22 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Impossible to update*

Impossible to update latest build (I tryed averything). Lumia 720, modified values with lumia 636 and hk operator. Insider not working too. Any suggestion?
I hope latest version will fix softtouch buttons problems.
Edit: It was insider's fault. Now it's downloading 10.0.14393.639


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 25, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> It supports these models:
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you mind if I went into the HTC M8 (WP) device specific page and made a tutorial for upgrading from 8.1 to WP10? I'd make sure to thank the appropriate people for their work... Just want to Make the M8 its own update guide as the forum for it is really dry and the tutorials that are available are quite lengthy ...


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 25, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> Would you mind if I went into the HTC M8 (WP) device specific page and made a tutorial for upgrading from 8.1 to WP10? I'd make sure to thank the appropriate people for their work... Just want to Make the M8 its own update guide as the forum for it is really dry and the tutorials that are available are quite lengthy ...

Click to collapse



Of course you can, but I'll replace the offline update package to V4 version, with MSM8916 devices support soon.
So you can post this post link, but not the attachments, OK?


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 26, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Of course you can, but I'll replace the offline update package to V4 version, with MSM8916 devices support soon.
> So you can post this post link, but not the attachments, OK?

Click to collapse



What do you mean the link and not the attachments? I was going to take the M8ATT Folder and McLaren-M8Verizon folder and compress them into zip format and upload to either google drive or one drive and have separate links therefore on the device specific page for m8 you're not downloading more files that are not for our device specifically. So basically for download speed and less confusion because it would be on device specific fourm? I'm confused.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 26, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> What do you mean the link and not the attachments? I was going to take the M8ATT Folder and McLaren-M8Verizon folder and compress them into zip format and upload to either google drive or one drive and have separate links therefore on the device specific page for m8 you're not downloading more files that are not for our device specifically. So basically for download speed and less confusion because it would be on device specific fourm? I'm confused.

Click to collapse




If you are just going to compress M8ATT&M8Verizon, then go ahead. 
But please delete microsoft.input.mtf zh-cn inside, it's internal Chinese IME, and it doesn't work on both Variants HTC M8 for Windows.


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 26, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> If you are just going to compress M8ATT&M8Verizon, then go ahead.
> But please delete microsoft.input.mtf zh-cn inside, it's internal Chinese IME, and it doesn't work on both Variants HTC M8 for Windows.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...t/offline-update-wp8-1-to-w10-mobile-t3563432


----------



## yash009 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have micromax W121 so I can i update windows 10 and If i can do what is the process of that ??


----------



## HiGHONPURP (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks a lot for this! I could successfully install Windows 10 on my Lumia 1020 with your tutorial!

The only problem I could find that you may not have noticed, it won't support AZERTY/FRENCH keyboard. Whenever i try to add French keyboard, the keyboard will crash everytime i try to write something.

If you could fix this, that would be awesome!

Thanks a lot again


----------



## HiGHONPURP (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks a lot for this! I could successfully install Windows 10 on my Lumia 1020 with your tutorial!

The only problem I could find that you may not have noticed, it won't support AZERTY/FRENCH keyboard. Whenever i try to add French keyboard, the keyboard will crash everytime i try to write something.

If you could fix this, that would be awesome!

Thanks a lot again

i also noticed that this update was eating way more battery than 8.1. everytime i go to sleep, i wake up and my battery is empty.. anyone knows what is eating so much battery?


----------



## shingers5 (Mar 5, 2017)

Updated but on initial setup got stuck on restore data 16 of 22 so had to reboot. After reboot came up with errors but once changed model id it all went fine to upgrade to latest win .693 build


----------



## redotload (Mar 10, 2017)

*im  need of help*

hi sorry to bother you but I'm so confused right now but I'm using a Lumia 630 and I have followed your steps up to third generation then 63X but what do I do next? what folders do I use? any help would be great


----------



## kehm_16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Huge thanks to Hikari. It works fine in my Nokia Lumia 925 although I don't update it as you suggest. However, is there any possibilities to get back Lumia Camera since it is replaced with Windows Camera? Hopefully, there will be newer version of this offline package. Thanks again, Hikari.


----------



## pshuman (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot to Hikari and lot of other guys who contributed to this forum. I was able to update my Lumia 928 to slow ring with 10.15051.0
Only thing bothering me is when I did hard reset after the last step my phone name came back to Lumia 928 and all that Microsoft MDG thing and all other reg entries reverted back to original. Is there a fix on that? Appreciate if some one can help...


----------



## pshuman (Mar 13, 2017)

*Thanks and need more help*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> [NOW UPDATED TO V4]
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot to Hikari and lot of other guys who contributed to this forum. I was able to update my Lumia 928 to slow ring with 10.15051.0
Only thing bothering me is when I did hard reset after the last step my phone name came back to Lumia 928 and all that Microsoft MDG thing and all other reg entries reverted back to original. Is there a fix on that? Appreciate if some one can help...


----------



## HiGHONPURP (Mar 14, 2017)

Would be nice to get an update from latest version.

I still cannot use French AZERTY keyboard which is quite frustrating for me as an AZERTY type of guy.

I hope you guys will find something about that.

Thanks a lot again


----------



## hikari_calyx (Mar 21, 2017)

pshuman said:


> Thanks a lot to Hikari and lot of other guys who contributed to this forum. I was able to update my Lumia 928 to slow ring with 10.15051.0
> Only thing bothering me is when I did hard reset after the last step my phone name came back to Lumia 928 and all that Microsoft MDG thing and all other reg entries reverted back to original. Is there a fix on that? Appreciate if some one can help...

Click to collapse



You have to reinstall Interop Tools to modify back. Fortunately it's easier than deploy Registry Editor on WP8.1.


----------



## khai2010 (Mar 23, 2017)

*Modifying Model Number*

Hello,

I'm a bit new to this thread (topic), and I was wondering if someone could teach me how to modify the model number of my Samsung Ativ SE to Lumia 930. Currently I've successfully flashed Win10 offline to it, but I still need to change the model number to a similar Lumia model, which is 930, so that I can receive stable OTA.  I have Interop Tools installed on the phone, but I just don't know which registry belongs to modifying phone model.

Much appreciated for your help.

EDIT: I found the path. It's under HKEY-LOCAL MACHINE/System/Platform/DeviceTargeting

Thanks,
Khai


----------



## khai2010 (Mar 25, 2017)

Same here. ATIV SE.



subaru said:


> I try on Ativ S it`s work but ... after uptade this offline package i must do hard reset (problem with keyboard).Then I change model name etc. download update 14393.576,device restart I get black screen with ;-( and start bootloop.............

Click to collapse


----------



## hikari_calyx (Mar 26, 2017)

khai2010 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a bit new to this thread (topic), and I was wondering if someone could teach me how to modify the model number of my Samsung Ativ SE to Lumia 930. Currently I've successfully flashed Win10 offline to it, but I still need to change the model number to a similar Lumia model, which is 930, so that I can receive stable OTA.  I have Interop Tools installed on the phone, but I just don't know which registry belongs to modifying phone model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please check it out. I released V4.1, and this version fixed Samsung ATIV S and Samsung ATIV SE issues.
@subaru


----------



## hikari_calyx (Mar 26, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...t/offline-update-wp8-1-to-w10-mobile-t3563432

Click to collapse



Please update your W10M Offline Update Package posts.
Now I fixed issues on HTC 8X Verizon Variant and added T-Mobile Variant support.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Mar 26, 2017)

subaru said:


> I try on Ativ S it`s work but ... after uptade this offline package i must do hard reset (problem with keyboard).Then I change model name etc. download update 14393.576,device restart I get black screen with ;-( and start bootloop.............

Click to collapse



Sorry for waiting so long.
Now I fixed issues on Samsung ATIV S and ATIV SE. Plz check it out


----------



## Bijuchess (Mar 26, 2017)

*In Lumia 520 it will work nicely?*

I want to know, that after installing windows 10 in my Lumia 520 it will work fine or there is some issues means hanging problems??


----------



## juto1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello to all,I was able to install the offline win10 but not able to change the device number from 925 to anything becouse the interop tools
sends mi back to Extras before i get to platform in HKEY-LOCAL MACHINE/System/Platform/DeviceTargeting at list in browsing mode. how can i get to
that part . and change the device model to 950 or something els.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pshuman (Mar 30, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> You have to reinstall Interop Tools to modify back. Fortunately it's easier than deploy Registry Editor on WP8.1.

Click to collapse



I am getting error 0x80070273 while updating from 10.0.15051.0 to 10.0.15063.2


----------



## hoangnamaqh (Apr 1, 2017)

*Please, give me link of Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package 10586.753 for lumia 820*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> [NOW UPDATED TO V4.1]
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, give me link of Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package 10586.753 for lumia 820 480x800. i can find it. thank you very much!


----------



## TulakChoco (Apr 1, 2017)

pshuman said:


> I am getting error 0x80070273 while updating from 10.0.15051.0 to 10.0.15063.2

Click to collapse



I have same problem too.


----------



## ridickk666 (Apr 2, 2017)

*more help for keyboard isu*

I still can not use my keyboard despite following the instructions that have been described many times
I using lumia 925 and updated with offline update V.4.1


----------



## ridickk666 (Apr 2, 2017)

after I use an update V4, my keyboard works perfectly, which previously I use V4.1 and the keyboard can not be used

thanks master

lumia 925


----------



## killler666e (Apr 2, 2017)

*Thank you!*

It worked!
Thanks a lot!!
From 925 brick to a 925 phone again!!!!!


----------



## AnierinB (Apr 4, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Please update your W10M Offline Update Package posts.
> Now I fixed issues on HTC 8X Verizon Variant and added T-Mobile Variant support.

Click to collapse



Just saw this. Will have it done by the end of tonight


----------



## hikari_calyx (Apr 4, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> Just saw this. Will have it done by the end of tonight

Click to collapse



Thanks. Please don't mind the mistake I made (It's not HTC 8X)


----------



## AnierinB (Apr 4, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Thanks. Please don't mind the mistake I made (It's not HTC 8X)

Click to collapse



Done

https://forum.xda-developers.com/one-m8-windows/general/offline-update-wp8-1-to-w10-mobile-t3563432


----------



## micose (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi!

First of all, many thanks to the OP, your tutorial has made my lovely 920 reborn from ashes 

Just a doubt, the brightness in manual mode is stuck on High i suppose, because changing to Medium or Low does nothing and the battery suffers from that. Putting on Automatic, it has na erratic behaviour cause sometimes with low light in room, the screen appears in low mode and in a bright room, its the opposite.
Can you direct me in a way i can force low all the time? My battery will say many thanks!

Best regards!


----------



## punx13 (Apr 5, 2017)

what cab i need to download for my lumia 720 on spanish language?


----------



## mohamedhassaneg (Apr 5, 2017)

What is the registry setting for lumia 630 Dual-Sim


----------



## Ringmei (Apr 7, 2017)

*Help*

Lumia 920 keyboard does not function.
Please help me .


----------



## puszekkk (Apr 7, 2017)

OMFG, thank you for this I installed it without any doubt on my 620 and 630. You are the best ;3


----------



## nil79 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Why multiple Windows Update versions?*

Why there are multiple windows update versions? How do I know which one I need?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Apr 12, 2017)

nil79 said:


> Why there are multiple windows update versions? How do I know which one I need?

Click to collapse



If you don't know how to choose, just choose the latest one.


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 12, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> To HTC 8X/8XT users: HTC 8X/8XT Support will be available in the next version.

Click to collapse



When do you plan to add support for HTC 8X/8XT?
There will no longer be cyclic reboots?


----------



## chinitopex (Apr 13, 2017)

please help link to download cabs for lumia 521

and  show me this error


----------



## nil79 (Apr 14, 2017)

I updated my Lumia 820 with v4.1. Now there is no updates available and there is no defer upgrade option.


----------



## ibisgeorge (Apr 14, 2017)

*iutool error, MSVCP110.dll not found*

ERROR MSVCP110.dll not found when executing iutool -l command. Command cannot be executed and cannot proceed.MSVCP100.dll exists in the folder but not MSVCP110.dll. What is the problem?﻿


----------



## ibisgeorge (Apr 16, 2017)

*Error with MSVCP110.dll solved*



ibisgeorge said:


> ERROR MSVCP110.dll not found when executing iutool -l command. Command cannot be executed and cannot proceed.MSVCP100.dll exists in the folder but not MSVCP110.dll. What is the problem?﻿

Click to collapse



Download and install 32bit & 64bit of Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2012 Update 4  to resolve it.﻿ Google it to find it.
Friendly


----------



## ibisgeorge (Apr 16, 2017)

*lumia 1320 keyboard fix not working*



ridickk666 said:


> after I use an update V4, my keyboard works perfectly, which previously I use V4.1 and the keyboard can not be used
> thanks master
> lumia 925

Click to collapse



Hello,
i have similar problems with lumia 1320 ,win10 installed but keyboard is not working. I did hard reset, choosed UK english and than installed the en_gb cab from Internal_IME using iutool but with no luck. Keyborad appears but cannot write anything, dissapears automatically and nothing is typed. I couldn't even connect to wifi since i cannot type the password.
Shoud i try update V4 instead of V4.1?
If yes where can i find it ? 
Can i return back to win8.1 in order to do so? or i can do install using iutool over win10?
Thank you in advance


----------



## chinitopex (Apr 17, 2017)

please help
Can someone tell me
How to fix this error?


----------



## ibisgeorge (Apr 18, 2017)

if your are trying to install the win10 i suppose you shoud have another folder where the files of your model exists. If your model is 521 for example may be the folder called 480x800 inside 2nd Generation folder of win10m. Copy this folder in C:\  and type in that case:  iutool -V -p C:\480x800 but write the command from the w10m directory.
Or read the instructions again more carefully.


----------



## tomy1802 (Apr 19, 2017)

did somebody sucessfully install this windows 10 update on lumia 1320?


----------



## zetsu666 (Apr 19, 2017)

hello on Lumia 1020 keyboard doesn't work tried 123.cab but the error  0x80070002 occurs


----------



## WPVision.de (Apr 21, 2017)

German translation you can find here:
Windows10Mobile offline Installation per iuTools


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 21, 2017)

When will cab files be available for htc 8x


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 22, 2017)

swiftyste said:


> When will cab files be available for htc 8x

Click to collapse



Also very interested in this issue, so will the support of the HTC 8X?


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 22, 2017)

pst125675 said:


> Also very interested in this issue, so will the support of the HTC 8X?

Click to collapse



yes the op said in his first post.. There is one about but the device restarts randomly i tried all sorts but no way to update or fix the issue


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 22, 2017)

*swiftyste,*
Hi, I also tried to update the HTC 8X to 10586.107 with cab-files, but the cyclic reboots every five minutes have bothered already, we have to wait for fix ...
I'm from Russia, I'm sorry for my bad English.


----------



## WPVision.de (Apr 22, 2017)

ibisgeorge said:


> Hello,
> i have similar problems with lumia 1320 ,win10 installed but keyboard is not working. I did hard reset, choosed UK english and than installed the en_gb cab from Internal_IME using iutool but with no luck. Keyborad appears but cannot write anything, dissapears automatically and nothing is typed. I couldn't even connect to wifi since i cannot type the password.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with my Lumia 620. Filtransfer ist ok, i get the error message - also ok but there isn no reboot. On settings and updates i can see an "update" but this stops with 2% an i get a error message.




> Can i return back to win8.1 in order to do so? or i can do install using iutool over win10?
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



You can go back to WP8.1 with WPID.


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 22, 2017)

pst125675 said:


> *swiftyste,*
> Hi, I also tried to update the HTC 8X to 10586.107 with cab-files, but the cyclic reboots every five minutes have bothered already, we have to wait for fix ...
> I'm from Russia, I'm sorry for my bad English.

Click to collapse



It's np dude. After doing some research into cabs i notice that the HTC 8x has same soc 8960 and same resolution 720x1280 possible same spkg as lumia 1320. But getting the right files for making it work is a another story  

There must be something that is making it restart maybe Wrong cabs or something but trying everything to keep this device alive.


----------



## Individul (Apr 25, 2017)

Pls update this for HTC 8X


----------



## darkintus (Apr 26, 2017)

*installer*

is this the installer? --> iutool.7z thanks!


----------



## sixpathsofpein (Apr 26, 2017)

Individul said:


> Pls update this for HTC 8X

Click to collapse



hi for everybody! plz fix the issue and update the htc 8x to wp 10((( it will be      very good.. i am from ukraine, sorry for my bad english


----------



## Blubster (Apr 28, 2017)

I also would love to try this on my 8X, it has, to my knowledge, no other way of upgrading past WP8.1 (it was never officially supported by w10, and it does not have any registry editor).
EDIT : I don't even think it can be interop unlocked, though i'm not sure about that...


----------



## HerronScott (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd like to do this with my AT&T 920 but the instructions indicate the following minimum version.

The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer. If the version is lower than required, please update it

AT&T only took us up to 8.10.12393.890 so how do I get to the minimum required version (if that is indeed really needed?).

Scott


----------



## chinitopex (Apr 30, 2017)

i have Error 0x801882c1  in 2% update  on lumia 521 build 10586
how i can fix the error please


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 30, 2017)

chinitopex said:


> i have Error 0x801882c1  in 2% update  on lumia 521 build 10586

Click to collapse



You've got an error code. Did you google it? I did and google fed me with at least 3 ideas about what could be causing the installation to fail. I suggest you do the same, try possible solutions one by one and come back with a description of steps you took in case it's still not working.


----------



## chinitopex (May 2, 2017)

*@  Swordfishx86*
Thanks for answering
The steps I followed are to install the cabs files
I'm not sure I'm using the correct cabs files
Uploading the cab pack is 1812 files

I downloaded the file W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1
Inside this folder there is 1 single file called W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1.win

Following the steps to solve the error 
try to disable the firewall, wifi on my PC but I still have the same error
Could you help me. ?
I have a nokia lumia 521 with OS 8.1
Could you tell me the correct files to use?
I need the correct files for lumia 521

thanks... Im confussed


----------



## Remyb50 (May 3, 2017)

Hi,
I just upgraded a lumia 1020 from W8.1 to W10M with 4.1 WMI. Then  i have the keyboard issue (i can't use it).
I tried the Internal IME Fix Package solution with the fr-fr.cab but it's worse now : i don't receive SMS anymore.

The phone is now in 10586.107 W10M version.
I can't install  Interop Tool without keyboard. So I don't know how to upgrade to a later stable build.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 3, 2017)

chinitopex said:


> @Swordfishx86

Click to collapse



causes for 0x801882c1 i know of are to little free memory and device encryption enabled. but please, do some research on your own. there are countless sources to find for 0x801882c1.


----------



## FlavioV (May 4, 2017)

Remyb50 said:


> Hi,
> I just upgraded a lumia 1020 from W8.1 to W10M with 4.1 WMI. Then  i have the keyboard issue (i can't use it).
> I tried the Internal IME Fix Package solution with the fr-fr.cab but it's worse now : i don't receive SMS anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this:
1. Go to keyboard settings and add English (United States) keyboard. Its package is supposedly included in the update so you shouldn't need to download;
2. Remove all other keyboards including the French one;
3. Your keyboard should be working by now. Install Interop Tools (from here not the Store one) and do the hack (google is your friend if you don't know the process);
4. Go check for updates, it should work now;
5. Once you're back to the Start screen go to keyboard settings and readd the languages you need.

Adapted from the windowsblogitalia tutorial

DISCLAIMER: I own a Lumia 830 and I've already got RS2 officially as an Insider (now on RS3 thanks to the Interop Tools hack). I can't be 100% sure it'll work but it's worth the try I guess


----------



## Remyb50 (May 4, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Try this:
> 1. Go to keyboard settings and add English (United States) keyboard. Its package is supposedly included in the update so you shouldn't need to download;
> 2. Remove all other keyboards including the French one;
> 3. Your keyboard should be working by now. Install Interop Tools (from here not the Store one) and do the hack (google is your friend if you don't know the process);
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.
I rolledback the phone on WM8 so i couldn't test your tip.
I will tell you if it's work when i will try to upgrade to W10M again.


----------



## chinitopex (May 4, 2017)

*@ Swordfishx86 *
W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1 ready on lumia 521
Can you recommend me some builds?
Or I stay in this?
I would like to try another official build
But for my old phone I'm not sure 512 ram is poor


----------



## FlavioV (May 4, 2017)

Remyb50 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I rolledback the phone on WM8 so i couldn't test your tip.
> I will tell you if it's work when i will try to upgrade to W10M again.

Click to collapse



You're welcome! Let us know if it works 



chinitopex said:


> *@ Swordfishx86 *
> W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1 ready on lumia 521
> Can you recommend me some builds?
> Or I stay in this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone is on 10586.107 aka the first Windows 10 Mobile release (TH2, early 2016). There's no reason not to update your phone to the latest build (15063.251) if you've already made it so far. Just make sure to avoid the Fast and Slow rings once you're in 15063 so you can keep your device in a stable build.

My brother's Lumia 820 (1 GB, I know) is stuck on 14393 only due to low storage which also limits performance. But it still runs nicely, even better than on TH2.

Once you're done updating I recommend you to hard reset your phone if you have the chance. That way not only you make sure everything runs smoothly but also get a bit more storage back since the update cache is cleaned up in the process.


----------



## chinitopex (May 8, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> You're welcome! Let us know if it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 build (15063.251) is ready in nokia lumia 521 Ram 512


----------



## joystick0406 (May 19, 2017)

Hello,
when i try executing the command, i get this message
[1] Transferred file 3341/10498
[1] Transferring files failed (0x80070057)
[1] Failed (0x80070057)

ERROR: 0x80070057

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070057)

I'm on lumia 1320 8.10.14234.375 and win 10 for pc


----------



## hikari_calyx (May 19, 2017)

joystick0406 said:


> Hello,
> when i try executing the command, i get this message
> [1] Transferred file 3341/10498
> [1] Transferring files failed (0x80070057)
> ...

Click to collapse



DO NOT EXTRACT cabs in 720x1280 folder! Just push these cabs to your phone.


----------



## joystick0406 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, i was successful installing the win 10 update, but i got the keyboard bug, when trying to execute the command iutool -V -p D:\123.cab i get teh following error 
1] Started device 4986e2fa5529b900e41bad9d0efa94ee
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferred file 1/1
[1] Transferring files complete: 1 file
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80004005)
[1] Failed (0x80004005)

ERROR: 0x80004005

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80004005)

What is wrong please ?


----------



## hikari_calyx (May 20, 2017)

joystick0406 said:


> Thanks for the reply, i was successful installing the win 10 update, but i got the keyboard bug, when trying to execute the command iutool -V -p D:\123.cab i get teh following error
> 1] Started device 4986e2fa5529b900e41bad9d0efa94ee
> [1] Transferring files started
> [1] Transferred file 1/1
> ...

Click to collapse



If you encountered 80004005, then reboot your phone and push it again.


----------



## joystick0406 (May 20, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> If you encountered 80004005, then reboot your phone and push it again.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, i successfully installed Win 10 and updated it to the latest creators update.
After installing everything, I've got a little problem with Bluetooth, it appears active on the settings bar, and I can't turn it off, and the switch to turn it on and off is grayed out in the menu. Has anyone ever experienced this before please ?
Thanks for the tutorial ! :good:


----------



## manis99 (May 20, 2017)

i am getting this error, tried to install it after rebooting but still same error

 Transferring files complete: 132 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80188306)
[1] Failed (0x80188306)

ERROR: 0x80188306

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80188306)


----------



## jfilipemo (May 25, 2017)

I had this issue with keyboard (pt-pt) and first Icouldn't solve with de 123.cab (wrong file name...!!!): keyboard on screen did not produce text. But after removing pt-pt keyboard I could enter text with US keyboard. Then, added pt-br. Not perfect, but working.


----------



## xiseyn (May 26, 2017)

when i write iutool -l in command center it gives  0xc00000b error.. what should i do?


----------



## oveahmed (May 26, 2017)

what is the different between W10M_Offline_Update_V3 vs W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1??


----------



## Arceus99 (May 27, 2017)

Hello
I have lumia 630 on Windows 10M build 10586. What should i do to get updates.
Thanks in advance


----------



## maxawesome (May 29, 2017)

TulakChoco said:


> I was able to install 10586.107 on my Lumia 810 with out any problem!
> Thank you!
> 
> Now my Lumia is on 14393.576 some how I did....
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774

Click to collapse



DHT Upgrade won't install for me on my 810 at all. I'm in Developer mode, I transfered the files to my Download folder on internal storage, I tap the appxbundle in File Explorer on my 810, and it asks if I want to install, I say Yes, and it just closes, and no entry in the app menu. Am I doing it wrong? How did you get DHT (or Interop tools for that matter) to install? I tried those as well as all the dependency appx files, and its the same thing. If you could help me I will buy you ice cream on your birthday.  THANKS


----------



## TulakChoco (May 29, 2017)

I like to know where are you! Did you install 10586.107?
If not is Lumia updated to windows 8.1?

I got problem with two Lumias 810 after I went back to windows 8 from Windows 10.
"developer account to download the preview you must be registered as a windows phone developer"!
Looks like I am blocked by MS!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (May 30, 2017)

TrussingElk5 said:


> Hello
> I have lumia 630 on Windows 10M build 10586. What should i do to get updates.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



If you want the latest 10586.xxx build each month then switch to Enterprise edition. If you want the latest branch of W10M (Creator's Update) you can use the method of changing the model identifier using Interop Tools or do a manual offline update using iutool.exe. The first and third methods are detailed here: https://forums.windowscentral.com/windows-10-mobile-how-guides/452310.htm



maxawesome said:


> DHT Upgrade won't install for me on my 810 at all. I'm in Developer mode, I transfered the files to my Download folder on internal storage, I tap the appxbundle in File Explorer on my 810, and it asks if I want to install, I say Yes, and it just closes, and no entry in the app menu. Am I doing it wrong? How did you get DHT (or Interop tools for that matter) to install? I tried those as well as all the dependency appx files, and its the same thing. If you could help me I will buy you ice cream on your birthday.  THANKS

Click to collapse



You could try a manual offline update using iutool.exe instead, you can upgrade to the latest version of any of the three W10M branches - more here: https://forums.windowscentral.com/windows-10-mobile-how-guides/452310.htm



TulakChoco said:


> I got problem with two Lumias 810 after I went back to windows 8 from Windows 10.
> "developer account to download the preview you must be registered as a windows phone developer"!
> Looks like I am blocked by MS!

Click to collapse



You shouldn't need to use any developer/preview stuff - if you are on 8.1 just update as normal via Settings > Phone Update until it says there are no updates available, then use iutool.exe to upgrade to 10586.107 using the files at the start of this thread.


----------



## MauzaoFilho (Jun 7, 2017)

This method works when Ativ-S is Brick, after an update of windows 10 Preview it did not call any more !!


----------



## frumptioustuba (Jun 8, 2017)

*Where is that folder which has 2nd or 3 rd generation folders*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mitwall645 (Jun 13, 2017)

*HELP!!!!!!*

what files do i need to be able to do this because im a little confused My phone model is Nokia Lumia 625 Please someone help me!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mitwall645 said:


> what files do i need to be able to do this because im a little confused My phone model is Nokia Lumia 625 Please someone help me!

Click to collapse



It's in the first post of the thread - you need the 2nd Generation\480x800 folder from inside the WIM (extract using 7-zip) for the 625. That will upgrade you to 10586.107, you can then either upgrade to the latest 10586.xxx build or upgrade to a later W10M branch.


----------



## the great potato (Jun 14, 2017)

*had the same issue at first*



manis99 said:


> i am getting this error, tried to install it after rebooting but still same error
> 
> Transferring files complete: 132 files
> [1] Update started
> ...

Click to collapse





I had this same issue at first,  make sure your win 8.1 is updated to denim, uninstall your phone ( devices and printers on the PC) and hard reboot the phone, then try to update. If your not on the denim update for wp8.1 the win 10 update wont install. get the  cyan update and the denim up date with windows insider app.  Uninstalling your phone from the computer clears reg data or something so realy you may only need to get the 2 , 8.1 updates and hard reboot, but those are the 3 solutions for everything i encountered doing the update. Hope you figured this out by now i know the post is kinda older but just in-case i wanted to add what i experienced.


----------



## Mitwall645 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Hhhhhheeeeeeeelllllllpppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i need more help i need to know the exact files i need for nokia 625 i appreciate if u can send me a video or screenshots in steps also i am having another problem, my phone is not showing up on windows sdk tools 8.1 & 8.0 Does anyone know how to fix it i need urgent help!!!!!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## surmitchuahan (Jun 19, 2017)

*Please help me admin*

After upgrading to window 10 with above steps my keyboard is still not working doing another offline IME update package the keyboard still not working.Please help me  phone model (Lumia 1320).Location India


----------



## waka42 (Jun 23, 2017)

This topic is wonderfull, y have search a long time on internet a toppic who show how transform a lumia with windows mobile 8.1 onto a windows 10 phone!!!

i try the manipulation on two mobiles phones:
- lumia 1320
- lumia 630

It work perfectly with the two phone, except the lumia 630 who was unable to launch facebook (it work only one time). Do you have the same problem with this application? Have you got a special program to correct it or an alternative application who can launch faceboock perfectly?

I have to install the package with corrective keyboard because the two mobile phone didn't work without it.
For the moment i do not test to put a sim card on the mobiles phone but i'm going to test the lumia 1320 next week (actually i have a lumia 535 equiped with windows 10) 

The updates of the aplication work perfectly.


----------



## FlavioV (Jun 23, 2017)

waka42 said:


> This topic is wonderfull, y have search a long time on internet a toppic who show how transform a lumia with windows mobile 8.1 onto a windows 10 phone!!!
> 
> i try the manipulation on two mobiles phones:
> - lumia 1320
> ...

Click to collapse



The current Facebook app is crap on old/low-range devices, for starters it requires 2 GB RAM to work properly while your 630 has only 512 MB. Even my mom's Lumia 640 struggles to launch it.

As a workaround you may try the old Facebook app by Microsoft (grab the APPX here) or even use Facebook via browser.


----------



## waka42 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you for the information, i have download the file and it work perfectly


----------



## usamakhursheed (Jun 24, 2017)

*Want to update from built 10536.107 to latest builts*

I have successfully installed 10.0.10536.107  built but even after applying the Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise provisioning package I am unable to update my L525.....

Please help me.


----------



## Toni Mahmud (Jun 26, 2017)

thanks works for my lumia 520


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 27, 2017)

usamakhursheed said:


> I have successfully installed 10.0.10536.107  built but even after applying the Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise provisioning package I am unable to update my L525.....
> 
> Please help me.

Click to collapse



Check that:

(1) It says you have Enterprise edition in Settings > System > About
(2) You are not opted into the Insider Preview on the phone - if you have the app installed, go into it and opt out. If you have not previously installed it, do not install it.
(3) You have ticked "Defer upgrades" in Settings > Update and Security > Phone Update > Advanced Options, and then checked for updates

From https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...test-10586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build.html


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 4, 2017)

TulakChoco said:


> I was able to install 10586.107 on my Lumia 810 with out any problem!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi, I also have an 810, but am having difficulty making anything work to upgrade to win 10 from the instructions lol.  They are hard to follow.  I have win 8.1 the correct OS version.  I used to be on the insider program and so had win 10 at one time and went back to 8.1 with wrdt and then the 810 was excluded, etc.
I tried iutool and the instruction but get errors and the dependencies apparently don't work and the certificate seems not to help no matter where I put it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 4, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> Hi, I also have an 810, but am having difficulty making anything work to upgrade to win 10 from the instructions lol.  They are hard to follow.  I have win 8.1 the correct OS version.  I used to be on the insider program and so had win 10 at one time and went back to 8.1 with wrdt and then the 810 was excluded, etc.
> I tried iutool and the instruction but get errors and the dependencies apparently don't work and the certificate seems not to help no matter where I put it

Click to collapse



Did you try the instructions that I linked to in the post before yours? Try sections 1 and 2 first, this should get you up to the latest 10586.xxx build.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 4, 2017)

******* said:


> Did you try the instructions that I linked to in the post before yours? Try sections 1 and 2 first, this should get you up to the latest 10586.xxx build.

Click to collapse





I'll try it and let you know, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 5, 2017)

*[GUIDE] Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package 10586.107 [UPDATED V4.1]*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> [NOW UPDATED TO V4.1]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have a Lumia 810. It has Lumia  Amber.  I was able to update to denim a few days ago, but then reset the phone which took it back to amber. I forgot how I did it so am stuck.  Also i followed the instructions using the command prompt and iutool; it showed my phone but when I did
iutool -V -p D:\480x800, it didn't work (I used the extracted folder I assigned).
And..
Which package is this? 
...3. Download and open the package by 7-Zip. 
      It says to select my phone

I've had this phone for years and had windows 10 previously during the early days before they excluded it and went back to 8.1 using wprt and I'd really like to upgrade it to win 10.
Also how do I put my phone in developer mode?? There is no option in settings.

Thank you,
Don



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlavioV (Jul 5, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> I have a Lumia 810. It has Lumia Amber.  I was able to update to denim a few days ago, but then reset the phone which took it back to amber. I forgot how I did it so am stuck.  Also i followed the instructions using the command prompt and iutool; it showed my phone but when I did
> iutool -V -p D:\480x800, it didn't work (I used the extracted folder I assigned).
> And..
> Which package is this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Step 3 refers to the huge offline package (WIM) that you'll download from the attachments. Same goes to iutool referred in steps 5-7.

What's the error message you get in the command prompt?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 5, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> I have a Lumia 810. It has Lumia  Amber.  I was able to update to denim a few days ago, but then reset the phone which took it back to amber. I forgot how I did it so am stuck.

Click to collapse



You should update to the latest 8.1 update first before using iutool.exe to install W10M - just use Settings > Phone Update and keep checking for updates until it reports that none are found (you might not see Denim reported in Extras+Info unless you also apply app updates via the Store). Make sure you are NOT opted into the Insider Preview on the phone before doing that - if you haven't installed Insider since doing a hard reset then you are fine, if you have then go into it and make sure you are opted out.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Lumia 810 Update Issue*



******* said:


> You should update to the latest 8.1 update first before using iutool.exe to install W10M - just use Settings > Phone Update and keep checking for updates until it reports that none are found (you might not see Denim reported in Extras+Info unless you also apply app updates via the Store). Make sure you are NOT opted into the Insider Preview on the phone before doing that - if you haven't installed Insider since doing a hard reset then you are fine, if you have then go into it and make sure you are opted out.

Click to collapse



Hi tbdmoss; So I reset the phone because I had Windows Insider enrolled and couldn't unenroll since there supposedly was an update pending - but there wasn't because it error out since the phone was excluded.
Also after reset, the apps updated and now I have Denim back again.    So I'll try again.

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




FlavioV said:


> Step 3 refers to the huge offline package (WIM) that you'll download from the attachments. Same goes to iutool referred in steps 5-7.
> 
> What's the error message you get in the command prompt?

Click to collapse



I can't remember the message, but will try again.  I've just reset the phone and now have Denim back - I reset it because I had enrolled in Windows Insider and couldn't un-enroll.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 6, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> I have a Lumia 810. It has Lumia  Amber.  I was able to update to denim a few days ago, but then reset the phone which took it back to amber. I forgot how I did it so am stuck.  Also i followed the instructions using the command prompt and iutool; it showed my phone but when I did
> iutool -V -p D:\480x800, it didn't work (I used the extracted folder I assigned).
> And..
> Which package is this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Now WP8.1GDR1 offline update packages for Lumia 810 are available. Sorry for waiting.
Push them from Stock Firmware from PART1 to PART4.
If you encounter any possible errors, reboot your phone and push packages again.
I already tested them on my Lumia 810 and works well.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 6, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Now WP8.1GDR1 offline update packages for Lumia 810 are available. Sorry for waiting.
> 
> Push them from Stock Firmware from PART1 to PART4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi, where is stock firmware part1 to part 4?  Sorry I'm a bit clueless!
Thank you[emoji2]!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 6, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Now WP8.1GDR1 offline update packages for Lumia 810 are available. Sorry for waiting.
> 
> Push them from Stock Firmware from PART1 to PART4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I found your instructions on lumiafans.blogspot.com and they were clear.  My phone is now updating [emoji2]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yarlyitsnik (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a Lumia 1020 that I got for a trip to Italy. I planned on being able to use it for the camera, and DNG raw files so that when I come back I can process the photos with Camera RAW. I was also hoping to use it for Skype so I could have phone calls with family here in the US while I was there and not need an expensive voice plan. 

I found out yesterday that Skype is no longer supported or able to be used on Windows 8.1 devices. I knew Facebook Messenger was no longer supported, but with Skype not being able to be used I'm considering upgrading to Windows 10.

I saw a few people say that the Windows 10 Lumia app gives them the ability to use the full 41 MP camera, and I was wondering if it also allowed the DNG files. If I use this method to install W10M on my phone, will the Skype and Facebook Messenger apps work? 

I would concede not having Skype and Facebook if there is no other way to use the camera to it's fullest potential. I am aware that I would lose Stereo audio recording by upgrading but I'm willing to make that trade off. I found another thread with instructions but the DOCX file in the 7z they attached to the thread is not working on my computer. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 7, 2017)

yarlyitsnik said:


> I saw a few people say that the Windows 10 Lumia app gives them the ability to use the full 41 MP camera, and I was wondering if it also allowed the DNG files. If I use this method to install W10M on my phone, will the Skype and Facebook Messenger apps work?

Click to collapse



The Lumia Camera app is the same one that runs on 8.1 yes, so you should have all the usual functionality whereby it saves the dual 5 MP and full-resolution photos, etc. The app is only supported on the 1020 though so use the offline upgrade method to get W10M rather than the method where you change the model identifier in the Registry (or change it back to 1020 afterwards) or otherwise the app will refuse to open and tell you to use the default Windows Camera app instead, if it thinks your phone is not a 1020.

You need to first upgrade to 10586.107 (the original W10M release build), I don't use Skype myself but I think you need to upgrade to one of the two later branches for that to work now, I know the built-in functionality in the 10586.xxx Messaging app was desupported but not sure about any standalone Skype apps. My notes on how to upgrade are here, this covers the offline upgrade method: https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...test-10586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build.html I use a 1020 as my main phone and run the latest 10586.xxx build on it at the moment, 10586.962 is the current (June 2016) build for that branch - after doing the offline upgrade to 10586.107 it's easy to stay up-to-date on 10586.xxx as you just use the Enterprise edition which receives updates even on unsupported phones. As for FB Messenger, I would recommend using the web version via Edge, their app does run on W10M on the 1020 but is an awful iOS port - look no further than their official recommendation of 2 GB RAM minimum for a mobile messaging app!


----------



## yarlyitsnik (Jul 7, 2017)

******* said:


> I use a 1020 as my main phone and run the latest 10586.xxx build on it at the moment, 10586.962 is the current (June 2016) build for that branch

Click to collapse



Is the branch you're referring to here one of the ones you mentioned possibly needing for Skype?

Also, the Facebook messenger app, while it may be an iOS port, would still be useful to me if it has the calling feature available. I'm trying to figure out the best way to use the phone for web based calling so while I'm in Italy I can use the phone and not need a calling plan to contact the US. 

Thanks for the help. I'm waiting for a nano to micro SIM adapter to make sure the phone is unlocked by using my current, active, SIM before attempting any upgrades so if it isn't I can return the phone and get another. 

If all goes well with the SIM I'll give the upgrade a go. I also saw on other posts that use the registry hack that increasing the paging file improves performance. Is this something I can do even with the offline upgrade method? 

Thank you so much for your help! I'm really hoping to be able to use this phone so I have some spectacular pictures to bring back with me.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 7, 2017)

I believe the built-in Skype functionality in the Messaging app on 10586.xxx no longer works, not sure about standalone Skype apps as I don't use it myself. The later two branches of W10M are 14393.xxx or 15063.xxx as outlined in the notes that I linked to before, you might need to upgrade to one of those (10586.xxx was the branch that was initially supported on the 1020 via the Insider programme, the later two branches will run but were never supported in any way).

I haven't tried the virtual memory tweak myself, it is a separate tweak to any of the W10M upgrade processes.

You should also be able to check the simlock status by downloading WPinternals and running it with the phone connected to your PC.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 7, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Now WP8.1GDR1 offline update packages for Lumia 810 are available. Sorry for waiting.
> 
> Push them from Stock Firmware from PART1 to PART4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok so now my 810 has win10 10586.107.  Sorry that I'm dense[emoji849]cuz I have to ask more questions even after reading instructions... So I have to enter the phone's registry and I've seen several ways to do this which work for a some phones and not for others.  Now, all I want to do is change my phone to Lumia  950XL to accept further updates. After reading and reading, I went to the store and downloaded interop preview to my phone which also needs interop L to function.  So I downloaded 'L' to my PC.  How do I get it to the phone?? It came with several files.  Do I deploy it?  Is this the only way to get to the registry?  I don't want to tweak anything else at this point, just want to set for more updates.  Please help.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 7, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> Ok so now my 810 has win10 10586.107.  Sorry that I'm dense[emoji849]cuz I have to ask more questions even after reading instructions... So I have to enter the phone's registry and I've seen several ways to do this which work for a some phones and not for others.  Now, all I want to do is change my phone to Lumia  950XL to accept further updates. After reading and reading, I went to the store and downloaded interop preview to my phone which also needs interop L to function.  So I downloaded 'L' to my PC.  How do I get it to the phone?? It came with several files.  Do I deploy it?  Is this the only way to get to the registry?  I don't want to tweak anything else at this point, just want to set for more updates.  Please help.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can't use Interop Tools that available on Windows Store. You must deploy it yourself by turn on Developer Mode.
Also, if you reset your phone after the update procedure finished, every tweaks you made will be reverted.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 7, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> You can't use Interop Tools that available on Windows Store. You must deploy it yourself by turn on Developer Mode.
> 
> Also, if you reset your phone after the update procedure finished, every tweaks you made will be reverted.

Click to collapse





Ok so after update, if I reset my phone it will change back to an 810? I uninstalled the interop preview and will look for the link to interop to deploy to phone; I've turned on developer mode.  After that will change to Lumia 950xl.. RM something.  Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 7, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> You can't use Interop Tools that available on Windows Store. You must deploy it yourself by turn on Developer Mode.
> 
> Also, if you reset your phone after the update procedure finished, every tweaks you made will be reverted.

Click to collapse





I can't deploy anything. In the application deployment (8.1) app the error is in the XML document (2,2) trying to deploy interop tools app 0.0.173.0_ARM.appx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 7, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> I can't deploy anything. In the application deployment (8.1) app the error is in the XML document (2,2) trying to deploy interop tools app 0.0.173.0_ARM.appx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here's how to deploy Interop Tools. Windows Phone SDK isn't required:
1. Settings - Update & Security - For Developers - Developer Mode - Yes
2. Extract the archive I attached below, and copy Dependencies folder and InteropToolsApp_1.9.400.0_arm.appxbundle into your phone directly.
3. In File Explorer on your phone, Install every packages in dependencies folder first. 
P.S. Unlike Android, there's no progress bar displayed, so you must wait for at least 30 seconds until installing the next one.
4. Install InteropToolsApp_1.9.400.0_arm.appxbundle.
5. If everything is right, now you can see Interop Tools shown in the list.


----------



## yarlyitsnik (Jul 7, 2017)

******* said:


> I haven't tried the virtual memory tweak myself, it is a separate tweak to any of the W10M upgrade processes.
> 
> You should also be able to check the simlock status by downloading WPinternals and running it with the phone connected to your PC.

Click to collapse



The virtual memory tweak is a registry key edit to change the file size from 256 mb to 1024 mb. Apparently it does wonders for how the system runs. 

I'll try to download wpinternals when I get home and see what the simlock status is. 

I'm going to install the base W10M and fully update it and see if the apps work. If not I'll follow the instructions to go further. I'm hoping that it will work on the base W10M version so I can use Lumia Camera and Here Maps. 

I appreciate all of your help. It's been great. I'll post to the board when I'm done and let everyone know how it went.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 7, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Here's how to deploy Interop Tools. Windows Phone SDK isn't required:
> 
> 1. Settings - Update & Security - For Developers - Developer Mode - Yes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you!  Installed ok




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 7, 2017)

yarlyitsnik said:


> I'm hoping that it will work on the base W10M version so I can use Lumia Camera and Here Maps.

Click to collapse



I think Lumia Camera should work on all W10M branches as long as your model identifier in the Registry is set to 1020 still - Here Maps and Here Drive+ only work on the 10586.xxx branch in my experience, they won't open at all on the later branches.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 7, 2017)

*[GUIDE] Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package 10586.107 [UPDATED V4.1]*



hikari_calyx said:


> Here's how to deploy Interop Tools. Windows Phone SDK isn't required:
> 
> 1. Settings - Update & Security - For Developers - Developer Mode - Yes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks, so I interop unlocked on my 810 and
And restored NDTKSvc.  Reboot phone and tried Cap unlock and switches back off, same with other two options.  Reboot again and two more times.  What am I missing?
Should I hard reset?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ovindigo (Jul 7, 2017)

Thankyou for this..

Tried it on Lumia 520 .  Still waiting for Double Gear to finish rolling :victory:
Yes.. i can confirm IT WORKS... 

Now i am updating it on Creator Update..
Hope this will work flawlessly..


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 9, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Here's how to deploy Interop Tools. Windows Phone SDK isn't required:
> 
> 1. Settings - Update & Security - For Developers - Developer Mode - Yes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Problems... I've tried this version and earlier versions of interop tools and none work for my win10 10586.107 Lumia 810.  Can't cap unlock, I've hard reset and reinstalled and still issues.  Is there another way to change my phone so I can get win10 updates???
Thank you...Don


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 9, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> Problems... I've tried this version and earlier versions of interop tools and none work for my win10 10586.107 Lumia 810.  Can't cap unlock, I've hard reset and reinstalled and still issues.  Is there another way to change my phone so I can get win10 updates???

Click to collapse



Yes, see the link I posted further up which covers getting the latest 10586.xxx build by using W10M Enterprise (the most straightforward option), or doing an offline update to a later branch.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 9, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> Problems... I've tried this version and earlier versions of interop tools and none work for my win10 10586.107 Lumia 810.  Can't cap unlock, I've hard reset and reinstalled and still issues.  Is there another way to change my phone so I can get win10 updates???
> Thank you...Don
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You needn't to cap unlock or interop unlock or restore ndtksvc. 
The only thing you need to do is modifying the registry in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo directly.


----------



## Mh Riaz (Jul 9, 2017)

*on lumia 1020 it say the update was downloaded , but can't be opened (80188306) . How*

on lumia 1020 it say the update was downloaded , but can't be opened (80188306) . How can I fix the problem ???


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 9, 2017)

Mh Riaz said:


> on lumia 1020 it say the update was downloaded , but can't be opened (80188306) . How can I fix the problem ???

Click to collapse



What files did you transfer, are they definitely the correct ones? Are you on 8.1 with all latest updates i.e. before starting Phone Update says there are no updates available? (ensure Insider is not installed/you are not opted into Insider).


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 10, 2017)

*[GUIDE] Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package 10586.107 [UPDATED V4.1]*



hikari_calyx said:


> You needn't to cap unlock or interop unlock or restore ndtksvc.
> 
> The only thing you need to do is modifying the registry in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo directly.

Click to collapse



Good thanks, all is working great[emoji2][emoji108]


----------



## Mh Riaz (Jul 10, 2017)

******* said:


> What files did you transfer, are they definitely the correct ones? Are you on 8.1 with all latest updates i.e. before starting Phone Update says there are no updates available? (ensure Insider is not installed/you are not opted into Insider).

Click to collapse



I found the problem . my os version is 8.10.12393.890 :crying:  bt it is the lower version I need to upgrade 8.10.14219.341 or newer version bt when I check the update it found the update and downloading the update and some time latter it say [ the update couldn't be downloaded . (801882d1) ] but I have strong wifi network speed 4.5 mbp/s and phone space is totally clear . how can I fix the problem or can you give the offline denim (8.10.14219.341 ) update cab file for lumia 1020 ????? :crying:


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 10, 2017)

*[GUIDE] Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package 10586.107 [UPDATED V4.1]*



sherm1 said:


> Thanks much! [emoji2]I've updated to the later win10 update, (forgot the number).  So do I need to change the devicetargeting info back to Lumia 810, since now the phone is offline? Can't connect.
> Thanks, Don
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Oops!! Forgot to backup the phone targeting info, my bad[emoji849]
Is there a way to get it back now???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mh Riaz (Jul 10, 2017)

my os version is 8.10.12393.890  bt it is the lower version I need to upgrade 8.10.14219.341 or newer version bt when I check the update it found the update and downloading the update and some time latter it say [ the update couldn't be downloaded . (801882d1) ] but I have strong wifi network speed 4.5 mbp/s and phone space is totally clear . how can I fix the problem or can you give the offline denim (8.10.14219.341 ) update cab file for lumia 1020 ?????  
:crying:


----------



## MisterCrushy (Jul 10, 2017)

Is there an Way to upgrade the BLU Win HD LTE to the Creators Update??
I´m on Build 14393.1066.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 14, 2017)

sherm1 said:


> Oops!! Forgot to backup the phone targeting info, my bad[emoji849]
> Is there a way to get it back now???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The only thing you need to do is perform a reset to your phone.
After the reset, the DeviceTargetingInfo will be restored.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 14, 2017)

MisterCrushy said:


> Is there an Way to upgrade the BLU Win HD LTE to the Creators Update??
> I´m on Build 14393.1066.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have no idea about the phone with Snapdragon 410 Processor.


----------



## sherm1 (Jul 14, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> The only thing you need to do is perform a reset to your phone.
> 
> After the reset, the DeviceTargetingInfo will be restored.

Click to collapse





Thank you; reset and restored.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prorok17 (Jul 20, 2017)

*not turn on the data transfer sim, just no settings*

Guys, I ran into a problem ... after installing win 10 I can not turn on the data transfer sim, just no settings. Through the shutter, too, does not turn on. My phone is lumia 625h. Tell me how you can solve this problem?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 20, 2017)

Did you do a hard reset after upgrading to W10M?


----------



## prorok17 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## prorok17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yesterday found a way to upgrade from 8.1 to 10 ... the same result. Tried to substitute the values ​​of 950 XL, 640 ... in any configuration there are no data transfer settings. Maybe you know what alternative way to enable data transmission?
img1
img2


----------



## chanbhavane (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey hey hey..
thanks soo much.. it worked on my lumia 630 <3
i was on redstone update (dont know how i got) and everything was ****edup on my phone was not even able to call...
and if i rollback i wont get w10
but i got this post.. nd i tried it.. worked like charm...
good work...

just one question.. that if now we can do things like this(offline installations).. then is it possible to customize it? like in android we can make custom roms modifying apk's nd other files?

anyways thanks again

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

also i have tried to update my lumia 630(512 ram) from 10586.107 build to further builds by changing registry  but non of the registry values worked so ended up doing HR and setup things again..
any way to get further builds?? online/offline doesn't matter..
TIA


----------



## NekoOtoko (Jul 23, 2017)

Any idea about support for Alcatel Idol 4S pls?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 23, 2017)

NekoOtoko said:


> Any idea about support for Alcatel Idol 4S pls?

Click to collapse



No I don't. The offline update package v4.1 doesn't support the phone with Win10 Mobile preinstalled such as Xiaomi MI4, Lumia 950 XL, Arcatel Idol 4s, HP Elite x3, etc.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 23, 2017)

chanbhavane said:


> any way to get further builds?? online/offline doesn't matter..
> TIA

Click to collapse



Try these values from Lumia 638.

PhoneHardwareVariant=RM-1010
PhoneManufacturer=NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName=RM-1010_1004
PhoneModelName=RM-1010
PhoneMobileOperatorName=CMC-CN
PhoneFirmwareRevision=02040.00019.15235.28004

The specs of Lumia 638 is similar to Lumia 630, 635 and 636.


----------



## chanbhavane (Jul 23, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Try these values from Lumia 638.
> 
> PhoneHardwareVariant=RM-1010
> PhoneManufacturer=NOKIA
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply but do i have to change all mentioned above?
or just 
PhoneHardwareVariant
PhoneManufacturerModelName
is enough?

and if i change 
PhoneMobileOperatorName to CMC-CN will i face any network issue? m from india (no problem if i have to just get update then revert it back i can do it)


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 23, 2017)

chanbhavane said:


> Thanks for the quick reply but do i have to change all mentioned above?
> or just
> PhoneHardwareVariant
> PhoneManufacturerModelName
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you need to change all of them.
Change the value of PhoneMobileOperatorName won't influence your network at all. Because Lumia 638 is mainly branded by China Mobile, I recommend you to change the value to CMC-CN instead of 000-IN. 
(I knew Lumia 638 is also available in India)


----------



## chanbhavane (Jul 23, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Yes, you need to change all of them.
> Change the value of PhoneMobileOperatorName won't influence your network at all. Because Lumia 638 is mainly branded by China Mobile, I recommend you to change the value to CMC-CN instead of 000-IN.
> (I knew Lumia 638 is also available in India)

Click to collapse



man you are seriously awesome..
i changed everything u gave before..
and i am downloading 14393.1066 update 
its preparing to install right now... but seriously i didnt thought it was possible to get redstone anymore...
thank you soo much again...

any suggestions after the update is installed??
should HR or no need of it?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 24, 2017)

chanbhavane said:


> man you are seriously awesome..
> i changed everything u gave before..
> and i am downloading 14393.1066 update
> its preparing to install right now... but seriously i didnt thought it was possible to get redstone anymore...
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to search another update to 14393.XXXX.
After this update procedure finished, it's highly recommended to perform a hard reset before using it.

If you need to get further update after this hard reset, just modify the model again, and you needn't to do hard reset after another update.


----------



## chanbhavane (Jul 24, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> You need to search another update to 14393.XXXX.
> After this update procedure finished, it's highly recommended to perform a hard reset before using it.
> 
> If you need to get further update after this hard reset, just modify the model again, and you needn't to do hard reset after another update.

Click to collapse



soon after 14393.1066 i got another update.. installed it.. but later no updates..(and i dont want too.. couz no majour changes?)
14393.1480 this update i am using right now...

do i really need a HR before using it? i notice no issues.. other then photos app crashing(it crashed always whenever i installed redstone so seems normal?)
any fix or old version for photos app crashing?


----------



## rakeshjose (Aug 2, 2017)

how to change working directory iutool.exe's location? please attach a screenshot.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 14, 2017)

hi everyone,,i need to upgrade my NOKIA LUMIA 1320 windows phone 8 and please  help me on how to do this tricks..my phone is brandnew and i bougth in this month august 3,2017 and i want to update this in windows 10... please admin help me,,   this is my email address [email protected] you and i am waiting for you reply


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 15, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> hi everyone,,i need to upgrade my NOKIA LUMIA 1320 windows phone 8 and please  help me on how to do this tricks..my phone is brandnew and i bougth in this month august 3,2017 and i want to update this in windows 10... please admin help me,,   this is my email address [email protected] you and i am waiting for you reply

Click to collapse



1. Make sure your PC is running Windows 7 Service Pack 1 or newer(e.g. Windows 10). Download and install Windows Device Recovery Tool from https://support.microsoft.com/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq , use it to upgrade your FW to latest.
2. After you installed the latest firmware to your phone, check the os version of your phone. If your phone is running the version that older than 8.10.14219.341, please search update. If you can't search update(For example, you're running WP8.10.12400.899), you can download Windows Insider App from Windows Store, then choose "Insider Release Preview" to get further WP8.1 update to WP8.10.14219.341.
3. After that, you can use the offline update trick to Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 16, 2017)

hikari_calyx,thank you for your reply but my lumia 1320 is running wp8 not 8.1 and i want it to run to w10 mobile and this is my os version of my lumia 1320 : 8.0.10517.150 and i try to install developer for preview in store but not updating my phone i think its the end of updating to wp8.1 also i searching for windows insider but i cant find bcose my phone is wp8..my question is can i directly do this without running my phone in wp8.1?? i want to upgrade my lumia 1320 wp8 to windows 10 please help me again hikari_calyx.............my pc is "windows 7 Home Premium (service pack 1)"


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 16, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> hikari_calyx,thank you for your reply but my lumia 1320 is running wp8 not 8.1 and i want it to run to w10 mobile and this is my os version of my lumia 1320 : 8.0.10517.150 and i try to install developer for preview in store but not updating my phone i think its the end of updating to wp8.1 also i searching for windows insider but i cant find bcose my phone is wp8..my question is can i directly do this without running my phone in wp8.1?? i want to upgrade my lumia 1320 wp8 to windows 10 please help me again hikari_calyx.............my pc is "windows 7 Home Premium (service pack 1)"

Click to collapse



No, you can't.
You must install the latest build of WP8.1 first before update to Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 16, 2017)

i finish download and intall the windows device recovery tools in my pc but when i starting to update my lumia 1320 i always incounterd error during the process always say "there was a problem while downloading the software package,please check if proxy
setting are correct and click "try again".if you want to cancel downloading process please click "exit"...........what should i do now i already disable my firewall but still the error appear like this...

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------

do you have wp8.1 offline package so that i can upgrade my nokia lumia 1320 to wp8.1??? help me please bro


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 16, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> hikari_calyx,thank you for your reply but my lumia 1320 is running wp8 not 8.1 and i want it to run to w10 mobile and this is my os version of my lumia 1320 : 8.0.10517.150 and i try to install developer for preview in store but not updating my phone i think its the end of updating to wp8.1 also i searching for windows insider but i cant find bcose my phone is wp8..my question is can i directly do this without running my phone in wp8.1?? i want to upgrade my lumia 1320 wp8 to windows 10 please help me again hikari_calyx.............my pc is "windows 7 Home Premium (service pack 1)"

Click to collapse



Well, in that case, you can download the ffu file manually from lumiafirmware.com . Choose the firmware that identical with your RM and Code.

After you downloaded the firmware, copy the ffu file to C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-XXX and overwrite it.

After that, you should be able to flash your phone now.

The RM and the code can be found on the label after you remove the back cover.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 16, 2017)

Bro i cant download the firmware of the website i think the site have problem...by the way bro if ill do this my phone can upgrade to wp8.1??? Try to open the site and click download firmware and cant download it...


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

hi  bro what is the next step?? ,ill already download the WDRT(windows device recovery tools),firmware FFU(for my phone) and i already installed the WDRT in my pc windows 7.. my nokia lumia 1320 running in wp8 not wp8.1 and i want to upgrade to windows 10


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 17, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> hi  bro what is the next step?? ,ill already download the WDRT(windows device recovery tools),firmware FFU(for my phone) and i already installed the WDRT in my pc windows 7.. my nokia lumia 1320 running in wp8 not wp8.1 and i want to upgrade to windows 10

Click to collapse



Could you tell me the RM and the Code? I can give you the specific direct link to the firmware itself, you can use something like Free Download Manager to download it.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

yes i already download the firmware ..i look the back the cover of my phone and the type:RM-994
code:059v762 and i go to the website http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-994/guid/059V762 and find the RM and code then download...

now i am  ready what next procedure.........


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 17, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> yes i already download the firmware ..i look the back the cover of my phone and the type:RM-994
> code:059v762 and i go to the website http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-994/guid/059V762 and find the RM and code then download...
> 
> now i am  ready what next procedure.........

Click to collapse



Copy the ffu to C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-994 to overwrite the incomplete ffu file.

After that, you should be able to use Windows Device Recovery Tool to install the latest firmware.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

thank you very much dude ,you made my phone great and now im running wp8.1......thank you again ...now i want to upgrade my phone from wp8.1 to w10 but my phone are not available to update to w10,i already insatall windows advisory app in windows store but not lucky to install the update becose my phone is nokia lumia 1320....do you have a trick so that my phone run to windows 10 or do you have offline w10 package for phone ???


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

now i want to update again my phone from wp8.1 to w10..help me hikari_calyx


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 17, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> now i want to update again my phone from wp8.1 to w10..help me hikari_calyx

Click to collapse



Check your OS version, if it's lower than 8.10.14219.341 (for example, 8.10.12400.899) and you can't search any further update to 8.10.14219.341 or newer, please download an app called Windows Insider, join in the insider if you haven't, pick "Insider Release Preview", and search updates.
After that, your os version should be 8.10.14219.341, and now you can use the offline update trick.


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 17, 2017)

Where do I find the Package for download ??
Package 10586.107


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

ok dude wait i try to install windows insider app.......my os version is 8.10.12393.890

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

http://www.lumiafirmware.com

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




hikari_calyx said:


> Check your OS version, if it's lower than 8.10.14219.341 (for example, 8.10.12400.899) and you can't search any further update to 8.10.14219.341 or newer, please download an app called Windows Insider, join in the insider if you haven't, pick "Insider Release Preview", and search updates.
> After that, your os version should be 8.10.14219.341, and now you can use the offline update trick.

Click to collapse



what should i select, insider fast,insider slow or insider release preview??

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




simplicio candunggo said:


> ok dude wait i try to install windows insider app.......my os version is 8.10.12393.890
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok i select the  insider release preview and then i go to settings phone update and update it and waiting for the result..


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 17, 2017)

Where do i find to download Pack for Lumia 1320 ?
I don't find the pack Package 10586.107 from Title !

Pls Help

this one :
3. Download and open the package by 7-Zip. Choose your model and extract the exact folder from it. For example, Nokia Lumia 820 should extract 480x800 folder from 2nd Generation folder. DO NOT EXTRACT cabs in that folder.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Check your OS version, if it's lower than 8.10.14219.341 (for example, 8.10.12400.899) and you can't search any further update to 8.10.14219.341 or newer, please download an app called Windows Insider, join in the insider if you haven't, pick "Insider Release Preview", and search updates.
> After that, your os version should be 8.10.14219.341, and now you can use the offline update trick.

Click to collapse



my os version is 8.10.12393.890


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 17, 2017)

Update-it via OTA
in: Phone Update menu


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

BacaLuci said:


> Where do i find to download Pack for Lumia 1320 ?
> I don't find the pack Package 10586.107 from Title !
> 
> Pls Help
> ...

Click to collapse



is ur phone running wp8???


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes 
8.1
8.10.14219,341


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 17, 2017)

BacaLuci said:


> Update-it via OTA
> in: Phone Update menu

Click to collapse



ok dute is still running update now and im waiting to finish update..thanks ..after i finish update i chat u for the next step


----------



## FlavioV (Aug 17, 2017)

BacaLuci said:


> Where do i find to download Pack for Lumia 1320 ?
> I don't find the pack Package 10586.107 from Title !
> 
> Pls Help
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to extract the folder that corresponds to your device. For Lumia 1320 the folder is "/2nd Generation\720x1280".
Inside this folder you'll find all cabs that you need for the next step


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 18, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Check your OS version, if it's lower than 8.10.14219.341 (for example, 8.10.12400.899) and you can't search any further update to 8.10.14219.341 or newer, please download an app called Windows Insider, join in the insider if you haven't, pick "Insider Release Preview", and search updates.
> After that, your os version should be 8.10.14219.341, and now you can use the offline update trick.

Click to collapse



hikari_calyx,i already finish to update my nokia lumia 1320 to "os version : 8.10.14219.341 lumia denim",now i am want to upgrade my phone to windows 10 and what is the process should i do now??? help me again for the last trick (upgrading wp8.1 to w10) in offline package


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 18, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> You need to extract the folder that corresponds to your device. For Lumia 1320 the folder is "/2nd Generation\720x1280".
> Inside this folder you'll find all cabs that you need for the next step

Click to collapse



I've seen the name of the folder....BUT...WHERE DO I GET THIS FOLDER FROM !!!!???
...give me a link please


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 18, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> hikari_calyx,i already finish to update my nokia lumia 1320 to "os version : 8.10.14219.341 lumia denim",now i am want to upgrade my phone to windows 10 and what is the process should i do now??? help me again for the last trick (upgrading wp8.1 to w10) in offline package

Click to collapse





BacaLuci said:


> I've seen the name of the folder....BUT...WHERE DO I GET THIS FOLDER FROM !!!!???
> ...give me a link please

Click to collapse



The download link is posted in the attachment W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1.txt, and that's as much as I could help. 
To extract the archive, you should install 7-Zip.


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 18, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> The download link is posted in the attachment W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1.txt, and that's as much as I could help.
> To extract the archive, you should install 7-Zip.

Click to collapse



Tkank you verry Much. !!..this is what I looking 4:good:


----------



## mouryas911 (Aug 18, 2017)

*lumia 1020*

Hii, i have Denim Nokia Lumia 1020 Rm-875_im_india_230 Running Windows 8.10.14234.375.
On updating it says, update was downloaded but couldn't be opened.(80096010)
I did everything as said. One thing,on extracting the Folder 768*1280. Two files couldn't be extracted.
Not even from any other folders like 760*1280 or 400*800.
i haven't enrolled for insider program. Please Help :crying::crying:


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 18, 2017)

mouryas911 said:


> Hii, i have Denim Nokia Lumia 1020 Rm-875_im_india_230 Running Windows 8.10.14234.375.
> On updating it says, update was downloaded but couldn't be opened.(80096010)
> I did everything as said. One thing,on extracting the Folder 768*1280. Two files couldn't be extracted.
> Not even from any other folders like 760*1280 or 400*800.
> i haven't enrolled for insider program. Please Help :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



It means the package you downloaded is already corrupted.
In that case, you should redownload the package.

Try download V3 or V4 instead.


----------



## faraghlit (Aug 18, 2017)

*lumia 920*

fix error


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 18, 2017)

BacaLuci said:


> Tkank you verry Much. !!..this is what I looking 4:good:

Click to collapse



please help me in step by step tutorial on how to upgrade nokia lumia 1320 wp8.1 to w10m,,im already finish to update my phone to os version 8.10.14219.341 lumia denim and what should be the next to get w10m??? i already download the iutools.7z and the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim and im ready for the next step...please help so that my problem solve


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 18, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> please help me in step by step tutorial on how to upgrade nokia lumia 1320 wp8.1 to w10m,,im already finish to update my phone to os version 8.10.14219.341 lumia denim and what should be the next to get w10m??? i already download the iutools.7z and the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim and im ready for the next step...please help so that my problem solve

Click to collapse



Have you downloaded the 7-Zip from 7-zip.org? Download and install it in order to extract the wim archive.
Also, if you encounter "msvcp140.dll missing", please make sure if you have installed Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Runtime. You'd better to install Visual C++ Redistributable Runtime from 2005, 2008, 2010, 2012, 2013 and 2015 or 2017.
Please take a look to the video I posted on YouTube, it will be helpful to you.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 18, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Have you downloaded the 7-Zip from 7-zip.org? Download and install it in order to extract the wim archive.
> Also, if you encounter "msvcp140.dll missing", please make sure if you have installed Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Runtime. You'd better to install Visual C++ Redistributable Runtime from 2005, 2008, 2010, 2012, 2013 and 2015 or 2017.
> Please take a look to the video I posted on YouTube, it will be helpful to you.

Click to collapse



their a lot of microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Runtime installed in my pc from 2005,2008,2010,2012,2013,2015..,,,,they have 3 installed 2005,,6 installed 2008 (the  3 is x64 and the 3 also is x86),,2 installed 2010 (1 is x86 and the 1 also is x64),,1 installed 2012 (x86),,1 installed 2013 (x86),,1 installed 2015 (x86),,1 microsoft Visual C++ 2017 Redistributable (x64) and the one also is microsoft visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup ..over installed is 15 Visual C++ Redistributable...it is okey or unistall the other ????    i already install the 7-Zip from 7-zip.org 64bit


,,in number 3 step.. Download and open the package by 7-Zip. Choose your model and extract the exact folder from it. For example, Nokia Lumia 820 should extract 480x800 folder from 2nd Generation folder. DO NOT EXTRACT cabs in that folder.

,,what is that mean ,,what is that folder,,were is the link of the file of 2nd Generation folder,,what file you extract using 7-zip File Manager and where did i choose my model???
,,where should i get that wim archive???
,,how to use iutools.7z...................??
,,it is need the windows device recovery tools for this process or not??
i show your video post in youtube but some i dont understand bcose of this my question.............help me again budy


----------



## mouryas911 (Aug 18, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> It means the package you downloaded is already corrupted.
> In that case, you should redownload the package.
> 
> Try download V3 or V4 instead.

Click to collapse



Well i tried V4 instead and successfully installed it. But now my keyboard isn't working.
And somehow....currently my phone got hang on lock screen.
Can't restart it, not even on reinserting the sim card. It just hanged. And nothing is happening now.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 18, 2017)

mouryas911 said:


> Well i tried V4 instead and successfully installed it. But now my keyboard isn't working.
> And somehow....currently my phone got hang on lock screen.
> Can't restart it, not even on reinserting the sim card. It just hanged. And nothing is happening now.

Click to collapse



did you change ID in registry to continue update to AU or CU?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 19, 2017)

mouryas911 said:


> Well i tried V4 instead and successfully installed it. But now my keyboard isn't working.
> And somehow....currently my phone got hang on lock screen.
> Can't restart it, not even on reinserting the sim card. It just hanged. And nothing is happening now.

Click to collapse



If your phone get hanged, press and hold Vol- and Power for 10 seconds to reboot your phone.
Then use Mobile Enterprise Configuration File trick to get further update of 10586 to fix keyboard, or download another keyboard from other locations - for example, download English (UK) keyboard manually. After you downloaded the English (UK) keyboard, the keyboard from your location will get fixed along.
Then you can finally use Interop Tools to modify the models.


----------



## faraghlit (Aug 19, 2017)

*lumia 920*

hi 
transfer file and install update successful but after restart and go to boot ,phone brick 
pls help me


----------



## mouryas911 (Aug 19, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> If your phone get hanged, press and hold Vol- and Power for 10 seconds to reboot your phone.
> Then use Mobile Enterprise Configuration File trick to get further update of 10586 to fix keyboard, or download another keyboard from other locations - for example, download English (UK) keyboard manually. After you downloaded the English (UK) keyboard, the keyboard from your location will get fixed along.
> Then you can finally use Interop Tools to modify the models.

Click to collapse



Nothing worked.
But after the whole night. Phone switched off itself due to low battery.
The internal_IME that i downloaded couldn't extracted. Most of the files were corrupted.

After i removed all the other keyboards, the US Keyboard is working now.
Is it stable if i want to stay at this or i'll need to update? 
I liked the Build. Thanks cap. :good:


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 19, 2017)

mouryas911 said:


> Nothing worked.
> But after the whole night. Phone switched off itself due to low battery.
> The internal_IME that i downloaded couldn't extracted. Most of the files were corrupted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to update to a newer build, for example, if you love 10586 build, use enterprise configuration file to update to the latest 10586.XXX build. If you love Anniversary Update or Creators Update, change the model to Lumia 830 for AU or Lumia 950 XL for CU.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 19, 2017)

faraghlit said:


> hi
> transfer file and install update successful but after restart and go to boot ,phone brick
> pls help me

Click to collapse



If you connect your phone to the PC, is there anything displayed in Device Manager?
After you connect your phone to a charger or PC, try press and hold Vol- and Power for 10 seconds to reboot your phone. If nothing happened, connect your phone to PC to see if there's a QHSUSB related device displayed.

A guide about the unbrick QHSUSB is available in xda.


----------



## faraghlit (Aug 19, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> If you connect your phone to the PC, is there anything displayed in Device Manager?
> After you connect your phone to a charger or PC, try press and hold Vol- and Power for 10 seconds to reboot your phone. If nothing happened, connect your phone to PC to see if there's a QHSUSB related device displayed.
> 
> A guide about the unbrick QHSUSB is available in xda.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot
with wpinternals unbrick phone .for update to wp10 pls help


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 19, 2017)

everybody can help me ..i have already update my lumia 1320 to wp8.1 denim update,,i installed also the 7-zip file manager,,i also installed latest microsoft visual C++ 2017 redistributable for my pc windows 7...i have the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim

in number 5 steps ..5. Extract iutool package attached below, and open a command prompt window with Administrator privilege. Change working directory to iutool.exe's location.
question : where should i extract the iutool???

i put the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim in drive D and where should also i put the iutool to extract it???


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 19, 2017)

faraghlit said:


> thanks a lot
> with wpinternals unbrick phone .for update to wp10 pls help

Click to collapse



everybody can help me ..i have already update my lumia 1320 to wp8.1 denim update,,i installed also the 7-zip file manager,,i also installed latest microsoft visual C++ 2017 redistributable for my pc windows 7...i have the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim

in number 5 steps ..5. Extract iutool package attached below, and open a command prompt window with Administrator privilege. Change working directory to iutool.exe's location.
question : where should i extract the iutool???

i put the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim in drive D and where should also i put the iutool to extract it???


----------



## FlavioV (Aug 19, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> everybody can help me ..i have already update my lumia 1320 to wp8.1 denim update,,i installed also the 7-zip file manager,,i also installed latest microsoft visual C++ 2017 redistributable for my pc windows 7...i have the win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim

Click to collapse



For real dude, we've been trying to help you on the last 4 pages in this thread. Instructions are in the OP. Not sure where you've got stuck.

In this post I rewrite the instructions as user-friendly as I can. I'll assume that you've already downloaded everything you need and you've already backed up your phone and it's plugged to your PC.

1. Open win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim with 7-Zip and navigate to 2nd Generation;
2. Look for the folder 720x1280, extract it to C:\;
3. Open iutool.7z with 7-Zip, extract all the files to C:\iutool;
4. Start a command prompt as an administrator;
5. Change the active directory to the folder where you've extracted iutool:

```
cd C:\iutool
```
6. Let's see if iutool can find your phone:

```
iutool -l
```
7. If your phone is shown here, great. Now let's send the packages to your phone:

```
iutool -V -p C:\720x1280
```
8. Give it a few minutes. You may see an error message in the command prompt but your phone should reboot by itself;
9. Now wait until the update process is finished. Your phone will be in Win10 Mobile 10586.107.

Once the process is done you may want to update to a most recent build. For that I recommend DHT Upgrade Advisor.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 19, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> For real dude, we've been trying to help you on the last 4 pages in this thread. Instructions are in the OP. Not sure where you've got stuck.
> 
> In this post I rewrite the instructions as user-friendly as I can. I'll assume that you've already downloaded everything you need and you've already backed up your phone and it's plugged to your PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks dude...now i follow your steps and i reply u soon if already success...thank you again


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 19, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> For real dude, we've been trying to help you on the last 4 pages in this thread. Instructions are in the OP. Not sure where you've got stuck.
> 
> In this post I rewrite the instructions as user-friendly as I can. I'll assume that you've already downloaded everything you need and you've already backed up your phone and it's plugged to your PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you very much Flavio for the friendly tutorial you gave it to me,,the step by step tutorial is not so hard to understand...now my NOKIA Lumia 1320 is running in Windows 10 Mobile update and during the process ,i have no error or what else that i encountered ..........im so happy for my new lumia 1320 windows 10,,thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you  dude


----------



## BacaLuci (Aug 19, 2017)

can't find any cab file in that keyboard pack ( to rename it 123.cab ) for my keyboard to make it work


----------



## hemanth3471 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jclouds said:


> Download link does not work, can you upload it on another server?
> 
> (Edit: it's working fine now, updating my L720  )

Click to collapse



Please show me download link

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Keyboard update started but it not ending .........please help me out


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 20, 2017)

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





FlavioV said:


> For real dude, we've been trying to help you on the last 4 pages in this thread. Instructions are in the OP. Not sure where you've got stuck.
> 
> In this post I rewrite the instructions as user-friendly as I can. I'll assume that you've already downloaded everything you need and you've already backed up your phone and it's plugged to your PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



help...my phone got stock,screen not touch,charging not work(not charging),cant off(shutdown),keyboard not work also,,now in the morning i use it but when i use the camera and after a while my lumia 1320 is Hang,the screen not touch till now backlight cant off ,when i try to connect to my pc they show the memory of my phone in other words they read my phone but my problem is cant touch and hang,the 4 buttons not work also..........how can i fix this,help me

---------- Post added 20th August 2017 at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was 19th August 2017 at 11:57 PM ----------




BacaLuci said:


> can't find any cab file in that keyboard pack ( to rename it 123.cab ) for my keyboard to make it work

Click to collapse



help me dude to fix my keyboard not working


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 20, 2017)

help my lumia 1320 after upgrading to windows 10 the keyboard not working..how to fix this??

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------




BacaLuci said:


> can't find any cab file in that keyboard pack ( to rename it 123.cab ) for my keyboard to make it work

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/#!W5dXlSwD!988o4E53LrCkfCj-pr6XopBT_Gzr9sfGcqjkU1HLX1E


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 20, 2017)

is everybody their who can help me..my problem is after upgrade to w10m my keyboard is not working,i have already download the Internal IME package ...please help me "nokia lumia 1320"


----------



## FlavioV (Aug 20, 2017)

BacaLuci said:


> can't find any cab file in that keyboard pack ( to rename it 123.cab ) for my keyboard to make it work

Click to collapse





hemanth3471 said:


> Keyboard update started but it not ending .........please help me out

Click to collapse





simplicio candunggo said:


> is everybody their who can help me..my problem is after upgrade to w10m my keyboard is not working,i have already download the Internal IME package ...please help me "nokia lumia 1320"

Click to collapse



The keyboard issue should be fixed once you update to a newer build using Windows Update. For that you can either use DHT Upgrade Advisor or the Mobile Enterprise method described in the OP:



hikari_calyx said:


> You can also enable Mobile Enterprise on your phone. Just extract MobileEnterprise.ppkg from Enterprise_Configuration_File_for_TH2_Builds folder, and copy it to your phone, then tap "Yes, add it" on your phone. Soon your phone will become into Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise. Reboot your phone, Settings - Phone Update, Advanced options, and there's a "Defer Upgrade" available, now check it, then search update. If you still can't get any update, please modify your model and search update again.

Click to collapse



Alternatively try adding a new keyboard (English International maybe?) in Settings, once you've updated to a newer build feel free to remove it.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 20, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> *updating* :good:

Click to collapse



help me FlavioV...also the link or the website for the cab so that i can start download that cab file,i have already internal IME package..till now my phone cant use for texting bcouse of keyboard error..help me dude


----------



## FlavioV (Aug 20, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> help me FlavioV...also the link or the website for the cab so that i can start download that cab file,i have already internal IME package..till now my phone cant use for texting bcouse of keyboard error..help me dude

Click to collapse



Updated check my last post :good:


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 20, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> The keyboard issue should be fixed once you update to a newer build using Windows Update. For that you can either use DHT Upgrade Advisor or the Mobile Enterprise method described in the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively try adding a new keyboard (English International maybe?) in Settings, once you've updated to a newer build feel free to remove it.

Click to collapse



link for the Mobile Enterprise file??


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 20, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> The keyboard issue should be fixed once you update to a newer build using Windows Update. For that you can either use DHT Upgrade Advisor or the Mobile Enterprise method described in the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively try adding a new keyboard (English International maybe?) in Settings, once you've updated to a newer build feel free to remove it.

Click to collapse



i try but not work not updated..i download already the mobile enterprice and installed to my phone but always uptodate...

how to modify my model?? help me

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




FlavioV said:


> Updated check my last post :good:

Click to collapse



dude im so tired for always updating my phone..i want only to fix my keyboard without upgrading to latest version..i have no time to modify my phone and im scared to do this process or my phone brick..so help me dude


----------



## hemanth3471 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Thank you*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Thank you I worked for me!!!


----------



## FlavioV (Aug 20, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> dude im so tired for always updating my phone..i want only to fix my keyboard without upgrading to latest version..i have no time to modify my phone and im scared to do this process or my phone brick..so help me dude

Click to collapse



Try the DHT Upgrade Advisor that I linked (again) it doesn't need the keyboard at all and you don't need to change anything by yourself.

Or just add a different keyboard in settings as I said before.

My last Windows phone (Lumia 830) was officially supported so I may not be able to help further.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Aug 21, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> i try but not work not updated..i download already the mobile enterprice and installed to my phone but always uptodate...

Click to collapse



Does it say "Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise" in Settings > System > About (this confirms if you have successfully upgraded to Enterprise), and did you tick "Defer Upgrades" in Settings > Update and Security > Phone Update > Advanced?

Make sure both of those have been done, then check for updates again and you should get the latest 10586.xxx update and be ready to go  If still not finding any updates, ensure you are NOT opted into the Insider Preview on the phone.


----------



## mouryas911 (Aug 21, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> You need to update to a newer build, for example, if you love 10586 build, use enterprise configuration file to update to the latest 10586.XXX build. If you love Anniversary Update or Creators Update, change the model to Lumia 830 for AU or Lumia 950 XL for CU.

Click to collapse



So...it's been now some days since i'm using windows 10 CU. 
Everything is working fine. Most of the bugs were fixed by rebooting the phone.
Just help me out on some issues- i) Bluetooth not working ii) Hindi and Hinglish  keyboard language packs not available.:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 22, 2017)

******* said:


> Does it say "Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise" in Settings > System > About (this confirms if you have successfully upgraded to Enterprise), and did you tick "Defer Upgrades" in Settings > Update and Security > Phone Update > Advanced?
> 
> Make sure both of those have been done, then check for updates again and you should get the latest 10586.xxx update and be ready to go  If still not finding any updates, ensure you are NOT opted into the Insider Preview on the phone.

Click to collapse



first i open the windows insider apps then i choose leave program,,then i follow what you said and boom my lumia phone now is running windows 10 mobile interprice..thanks


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Aug 25, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Try the DHT Upgrade Advisor that I linked (again) it doesn't need the keyboard at all and you don't need to change anything by yourself.
> 
> Or just add a different keyboard in settings as I said before.
> 
> My last Windows phone (Lumia 830) was officially supported so I may not be able to help further.

Click to collapse



goodmorning dude ,tech me on how to use the DHT Upgrade Advisor without changing my phone registry?? i want to upgrade to windows 10 redstone 3


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi team...i decide to go back to windows 10 mobile update,and now my phone running Windows 10 mobile future 2 update,my phone is nokia lumia 1320 and already patch and become Microsoft Lumia 950xl and I want you to help me for my problem,I want to install a games already patches or a paid "Halo Spartan strike "I put the app in my SD card but can't install I already enable the developer option and choose the developer mode but they can't install ,so what I do now....please help me guys


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 6, 2017)

@ simplicio candunggo

Xap deployer on PC


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 6, 2017)

Titi66200,I have pc but it is HP Windows 7 64bit not running windows 8 or 8.1...,so they have xap deployer for windows 7?? ,I already try installing windows phone deployer 8.1 in my pc windows 7 and they have some error while installing in my pc and can't deploy xap in my phone???? Please help me


----------



## shashank40 (Sep 11, 2017)

*Thanks. the brightness slider is a mess*



OldCDNGeek said:


> Updated a Lumia 1020 with the offline update, had the keyboard problem but remembered that you had to install the keyboard, check for OS updates, and force the update to install immediately unless you want to wait overnight, BTW the phone is a RM-877, with the mobile operator 000-22 firmware (carrier unbranded, region variant instead of country variant, region being Latin America).  after this updated to Redstone by editing the registry to mimic a 830, then did a hard reset.
> 
> Got the brightness toggle to work in a useful way as follows.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thankyou for the brightness trick. i set the low brightnesspct to 1 then changed the setting in extras-display-brightness profile-set max of low brightness bar. it's working like before.


----------



## Damyanof (Sep 11, 2017)

Best. thread. ever! Thank you so much!

Really appreciate your work, for the small and dying windows phone community!


----------



## Antharro (Sep 12, 2017)

Just wanted to say thank you, hikari_calyx, for this thread. I now have a working and updated install of W10 on my Lumia 520 which runs pretty much as fast as W8.1 did. I'd like a bit more virtual memory but I've seen plenty of posts about it screwing with updates so I probably won't bother.

I have one question - I had the phone's ID set to Lumia 735 - at some point, one of the updates after W10 was installed, reverted the registry entries back to Lumia 520. I assume this is going to be a problem for updates which will now ID the phone as a 520 not a 735, so I'm planning on changing this back. Just wondering if anyone else had this happen and what they did?


----------



## TulakChoco (Sep 13, 2017)

hikari_calyx thank you  a lot!
I was able to bring my old Lumia's  810 from windows 8 to win 10 I am on  10.0.15063.297!
I did not get any help from MS support or Developers.com

here are my steps:

Now you can update to WP8.1GDR1 with Offline Update Packages. Push these packages from PART1 to PART4. 
Lumia 810 was on 8.1 CIM card was not used no account was assigned. time was not correct   
install 10586.107 first 
use HARD RESET 
Uninstall Extra & Info 
email account was not assigned  
install InteropTools_RC-1.9-pre10_arm_1.9.390.0 ( this ver worked best for me) 
change phone to Lumia 640: 

PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA 
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1072_1044 
PhoneModelName = Lumia 640 
I DID NOT USED thishoneHardwareVariant = RM-1072 my phone didn't have it this 
go to update I got 10.014393.1066 after this update I got 10.0.15063.297
+ you can get Glance work too

glance tutorial
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-restore-glance-windows-10-t3540571


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 17, 2017)

me too ,,bro can u please help me,,i have a phone nokia lumia 1320 running OS build 10.0.15252.0 the latest of windows 10 mobile ,and now i want to unlock my phone using interop tools that i already download in windows store...my mind got crazy in number 4 situation..i already download the NDTK package and the WPAK utilities and my pc is windows 7 64bit...ill do this becouse i want to install continuum in my phone and also i want to fix the glance screen also..here is the 7 information to enable ndtk but i dont know what number 4 and 6 mean my mind got stock of this ,help me 
also i have been already install 7 zip file manager ( iutool )and i know how to using this....
""For all other OEM devices

1.Download the NDTK packages and the WPAK utilities from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...2&d=1472659473 http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...0&d=1472659433
2.Go to the Interop Unlock section of Interop Tools, and tap the button that says "Enable installing NDTK on any device"
3.Put the two NDTK cabs in one empty folder on your PC
4.Open a command prompt as administrator and make sure you're in the directory where the iutool executable is located from the WP(AK) zip
5.run "iutool -V -p "<fulllocationwherethetwondtkpackagesarestored >" with your phone connected into the PC
6.if iutool throws an error, please unplug your device, go to the control panel, devices and printer, select your phone, should be ghosted, click on uninstall device, and then replug the device and wait for it to reinstall. If you still have issues, run GETDULOGS from the same CMD prompt, and post the cab you get along with a message in this thread
7.When the installation is finished, open Interop Tools, go to the Interop Unlock section, and tap restore the original manufacturer info button.

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------

me too ,,bro can u please help me,,i have a phone nokia lumia 1320 running OS build 10.0.15252.0 the latest of windows 10 mobile ,and now i want to unlock my phone using interop tools that i already download in windows store...my mind got crazy in number 4 situation..i already download the NDTK package and the WPAK utilities and my pc is windows 7 64bit...ill do this becouse i want to install continuum in my phone and also i want to fix the glance screen also..here is the 7 information to enable ndtk but i dont know what number 4 and 6 mean my mind got stock of this ,help me 
also i have been already install 7 zip file manager ( iutool )and i know how to using this....
""For all other OEM devices

1.Download the NDTK packages and the WPAK utilities from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...2&d=1472659473 http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...0&d=1472659433
2.Go to the Interop Unlock section of Interop Tools, and tap the button that says "Enable installing NDTK on any device"
3.Put the two NDTK cabs in one empty folder on your PC
4.Open a command prompt as administrator and make sure you're in the directory where the iutool executable is located from the WP(AK) zip
5.run "iutool -V -p "<fulllocationwherethetwondtkpackagesarestored >" with your phone connected into the PC
6.if iutool throws an error, please unplug your device, go to the control panel, devices and printer, select your phone, should be ghosted, click on uninstall device, and then replug the device and wait for it to reinstall. If you still have issues, run GETDULOGS from the same CMD prompt, and post the cab you get along with a message in this thread
7.When the installation is finished, open Interop Tools, go to the Interop Unlock section, and tap restore the original manufacturer info button.


----------



## blistedx (Sep 22, 2017)

*same situation*

i did everything corrrect still my keyboard isn't working pls help


----------



## Wennerwittor (Oct 19, 2017)

*Keyboard issue*

Hi there
Great tutorial and stuff. Everything went well with my Lumia 630 with En-Gb preinstalled keyboard. However, after transferring the 123.cab file and getting the error message expected, nothing happened, phone did not reboot, and keyboard still does not work. Any hint, please? Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Oct 20, 2017)

If your keyboard isn't working, apply the W10M Enterprise provisioning package (.ppkg file), go to check for updates, tick the box to "defer upgrades" (check for updates first if you don't see it under Advanced options) - you should then get the latest 10586.xxx update and your keyboard should work.


----------



## Wennerwittor (Oct 20, 2017)

******* said:


> If your keyboard isn't working, apply the W10M Enterprise provisioning package (.ppkg file), go to check for updates, tick the box to "defer upgrades" (check for updates first if you don't see it under Advanced options) - you should then get the latest 10586.xxx update and your keyboard should work.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, it worked great. I am on 10586.1176 now. Cheers


----------



## mmm273 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, I have L930. I want to stay at TH2 build, but how ? I updated it, even get enteprise with defer upgrades and still its finding and updating to Anniversary update... Is there any way to stay at TH2 ?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Oct 25, 2017)

mmm273 said:


> Hi, I have L930. I want to stay at TH2 build, but how ? I updated it, even get enteprise with defer upgrades and still its finding and updating to Anniversary update... Is there any way to stay at TH2 ?

Click to collapse



In that case, you can use Interop Tools to modify the model to Lumia 1020 or other else lumia models with snapdragon s4 processor to avoid it.
Here's some info about Lumia 1020:

PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-875_apac_hong_kong_223
PhoneModelName: 909
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-875
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-HK


----------



## mmm273 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I tried L925 and still updating to Anniv (14xxxx)


----------



## longhai18 (Oct 25, 2017)

I've successfully upgraded my Lumia 625H to Windows 10 thanks to you guys. But I'm having problems with sending and receiving message and cellular data doesn't work right now at 10586.107. Anyone knows how to fix it? Does upgrading to Creators Update could fix these problems? Thank you and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## ironwolf115 (Oct 26, 2017)

pshuman said:


> I am getting error 0x80070273 while updating from 10.0.15051.0 to 10.0.15063.2

Click to collapse



http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info найди на этом сайте свою модель под свой регион и прошивай телефон согласно инструкции на сайте, бояться кирпича не стоит


----------



## Jabbacks (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,
I did everything as per your instructions and end with the following error. I have Lumia 640 LT RM-1073 (MetroPCS) 8.1  Update 2. ... Firmware Revision 02177.00000.15203.26215  Screen Resolution 720x1280

What I missed? Really want to take this up from 8.1 to 10.

(HRESULT = 0x801882c1)

Thanks!


----------



## hikari_calyx (Oct 31, 2017)

Jabbacks said:


> Hi,
> I did everything as per your instructions and end with the following error. I have Lumia 640 LT RM-1073 (MetroPCS) 8.1  Update 2. ... Firmware Revision 02177.00000.15203.26215  Screen Resolution 720x1280
> 
> What I missed? Really want to take this up from 8.1 to 10.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please attach 123.cab with getdulogs command I mentioned in the post in order to troubleshoot.


----------



## Jabbacks (Nov 1, 2017)

@ hikari_calyx .....

Hi, thanks for the info but I managed to upgrade to Win 10 by using Windows Insider App.... Only problem here is the boot screen still the same as 8.1


----------



## hotnight (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi, I've successfully upgraded my Lumia 820 to last Version Windows 10 TH2. Thank you very much.  But now I want skype back. How can i upgrade to RS1 without Registry hack?
Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Nov 18, 2017)

hotnight said:


> Hi, I've successfully upgraded my Lumia 820 to last Version Windows 10 TH2. Thank you very much.  But now I want skype back. How can i upgrade to RS1 without Registry hack?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You can push the .cabs for this month's RS1 build to your phone using iutool.exe, download them here and then you have to work out which are the relevant ones for your phone: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/w10m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805


----------



## hotnight (Nov 18, 2017)

******* said:


> You can push the .cabs for this month's RS1 build to your phone using iutool.exe, download them here and *then you have to work out which are the relevant ones for your phone: *https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/w10m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805

Click to collapse



Thank you.
How can i find out the relevant cab files?  I am not sure, is this the step where i have to create the "InstalledPackages.csv" file with iutool.exe ?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, do that and then you will basically need to locate a package from the set of RS1 .cabs that matches each of the Microsoft ones listed as being installed on your phone.


----------



## hotnight (Nov 21, 2017)

******* said:


> Yes, do that and then you will basically need to locate a package from the set of RS1 .cabs that matches each of the Microsoft ones listed as being installed on your phone.

Click to collapse



Now i created the relevant cab files, but one file is installed on my Lumia820 TH2 which is not available in RS1 cab files:
"MainOS,Microsoft.MS_FACEBOOK.MainOS,8.15.14003.1176"
Should i skip this cab file?
thx


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably ok to ignore that, it would be from when Facebook used to be included with the OS rather than being downloaded from the Store separately.


----------



## hotnight (Nov 22, 2017)

******* said:


> Probably ok to ignore that, it would be from when Facebook used to be included with the OS rather than being downloaded from the Store separately.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, now it's done! my L820 is on RS1 but i have one issue, bluetooth is not working, i can not activate it.  Any suggestions? Can i reinstall only bluetooth files?
Known issue is that glance screen is not available  , i found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-restore-glance-windows-10-t3540571 but i think that is too heavy for me  :crying:
The good thing is skype is running. :good:

One more question, is it possible to go back to TH2? Everything was working on TH2(glancescreen, bluetooth), only skype was not supported


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 23, 2017)

The links in the first post dont work? Would like to try this on one of my 810's.


----------



## innovativesahil (Nov 23, 2017)

Successfully updated my Lumia 630 to windows 10 Mobile
Version 1709 
OS Build 10.0.15254.12
At first iutool won't detect my phone in windows 7 SP1 PC
Device detected in windows 8 laptop but update failed after transferring files
At last Update successful using windows 10 laptop


----------



## hotnight (Nov 23, 2017)

hotnight said:


> Thank you so much, now it's done! my L820 is on RS1 but i have one issue, bluetooth is not working, i can not activate it.  Any suggestions? Can i reinstall only bluetooth files?
> Known issue is that glance screen is not available  , i found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-restore-glance-windows-10-t3540571 but i think that is too heavy for me  :crying:
> The good thing is skype is running. :good:
> 
> One more question, is it possible to go back to TH2? Everything was working on TH2(glancescreen, bluetooth), only skype was not supported

Click to collapse



Bluetooth issue solved with hard reset :good: , next step is to reinstall glance screen, then everything should be fine with RS1 on L820, thank you so much :highfive: !!!


----------



## setya_day (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi, today I try to update my nokia lumia 625. It's look great, now I can using Windows Phone 10 honestly until now I can't connect using internet with mobile data because menu for Mobile & SIM not found/blank. So until now, I just using wifi to connect internet. How I can fix it?


----------



## rancorx2 (Dec 9, 2017)

*late to the party*

hi, can someone tell me how to change the model name of my phone? to get updated windows 10 builds to download/install
i tried installing InteropTools, it gives me option to install but doesn't install, nothing shows up as installed, developer mode is enabled.


----------



## hohoaisan (Dec 10, 2017)

Can i update my Lumia 730 Phone (is on RS1 build) to Creators Update via Offline Update Package? How?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 12, 2017)

hohoaisan said:


> Can i update my Lumia 730 Phone (is on RS1 build) to Creators Update via Offline Update Package? How?

Click to collapse



You have to use Interop Tools to update by modify the model.


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Dec 13, 2017)

innovativesahil said:


> Successfully updated my Lumia 630 to windows 10 Mobile
> Version 1709
> OS Build 10.0.15254.12
> At first iutool won't detect my phone in windows 7 SP1 PC
> ...

Click to collapse



I also run since already few months but I am on version 1511 build 10.0.10586.1176 set to enterprise to defer the upgrades.
Can you help me with answer to two questions:
1. Can you tell me how to make the jump to newest like yours? using iutool again?
2. Is skype working on yours, that is if you use it at all?


----------



## innovativesahil (Dec 13, 2017)

esgibtnur1 said:


> I also run since already few months but I am on version 1511 build 10.0.10586.1176 set to enterprise to defer the upgrades.
> Can you help me with answer to two questions:
> 1. Can you tell me how to make the jump to newest like yours? using iutool again?
> 2. Is skype working on yours, that is if you use it at all?

Click to collapse



1. Bro I updated first following this post to windows 10 mobile. Then using the iutool I changed the model to Lumia 650. Then restart and check for updates. I didn't use the enterprise version.
2. I don't use Skype so no information on that. Also windows 10 didn't work very great on 512MB ram so I have recovered back to windows phone 8.1.


----------



## watoan (Dec 22, 2017)

innovativesahil said:


> 1. Bro I updated first following this post to windows 10 mobile. Then using the iutool I changed the model to Lumia 650. Then restart and check for updates. I didn't use the enterprise version.
> 2. I don't use Skype so no information on that. Also windows 10 didn't work very great on 512MB ram so I have recovered back to windows phone 8.1.

Click to collapse



Bro I faced the same issue like what @esgibtnur1 faced, currently my version is 10.0.10586.1176 and updater shows there is no further updates, I understand that I have to modify the model number in order to get more latest version, I tried to install Interop tool but it cannot be installed, no error shown at all and just no response there when I click the installer in file manager
The situation exactly like this...

could you please share your steps on changing the model number by iutool?

BTW, may I know how's the performance that running 10.0.15254.12 on your 630? is that acceptable or rather not to update then?

Thanks.


----------



## innovativesahil (Dec 22, 2017)

watoan said:


> Bro I faced the same issue like what @esgibtnur1 faced, currently my version is 10.0.10586.1176 and updater shows there is no further updates, I understand that I have to modify the model number in order to get more latest version, I tried to install Interop tool but it cannot be installed, no error shown at all and just no response there when I click the installer in file manager
> The situation exactly like this...
> 
> could you please share your steps on changing the model number by iutool?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here are the values you need to change to Lumia 650 Single Sim
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

If you have a dual sim phone then values are Lumia 650 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1154
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1154_15817
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650 DUAL SIM

I would say performance is not very good in 512MB of RAM. Now I have restored back win 8.1 so can't give you much info


----------



## ahmadus (Dec 24, 2017)

i got this 
[1] Transferring files complete: 191 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
[1] Failed (0x8024a110)

ERROR: 0x8024a110
lumia 535
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)


----------



## manishssss (Dec 25, 2017)

*Problem with T899M Fall Creator Update*

Hi All,

I have two ATIV S phones (i8750, T899M). When I upgrade i8750, it gets upgraded to 10.0.15254.xxx version without any problem. But when I tried T899M upgrade after first CU update it failed with error 0x80070273.

I am doing lot of research. It seems "OEMInput.xml" is corrupted while upgrade process. While investigating 123.cab this is only error, I see:
[00:02:05] base\cbs\mobile\globalization\locbootpresets\lib\impl\lbpconfigaccessor_impl.cpp, LbpConfigAccessor_Impl::ConfigureTheRest, line 141, BootUILanguage (en-us) and BootLocale (en-ca) are not associated. If this warning appears during image creation, either set the BootLocale to en-us, or align to the BootUILanguage to en-GB to avoid strange user experiences where the locale does not follow the phone language at OOBE.

I have corrected "OEMInput.xml" file using MSDN help *but not able to it push to OS*.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
<OEMInput xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/embedded/2004/10/ImageUpdate">
<Description>Test FFU generation for {SOC TYPE} with build number XXXXX</Description> 
<SOC>QC8960</SOC> 
<Device>8960Fluid</Device> 
<ReleaseType>Production</ReleaseType> 
<BuildType>fre</BuildType> 
<SupportedLanguages>
  <UserInterface>
      <Language>en-US</Language> 
  </UserInterface>
  <Keyboard>
     <Language>en-US</Language> 
  </Keyboard>
  <Speech>
    <Language>en-US</Language> 
  </Speech>
</SupportedLanguages>
<BootUILanguage>en-US</BootUILanguage> 
<BootLocale>en-US</BootLocale> 
<Resolutions>
  <Resolution>720x1280</Resolution> 
</Resolutions>
<AdditionalFMs>
  <AdditionalFM>%WPDKCONTENTROOT%\FMFiles\MSOptionalFeatures.xml</AdditionalFM> 
  <!-- Add OEM FM files here -->
</AdditionalFMs>
<Features>
  <Microsoft>
    <Feature>CODEINTEGRITY_TEST</Feature> 
    <Feature>PRODUCTION_CORE</Feature> 
    <Feature>BOOTKEYACTIONS_RETAIL</Feature> 
  </Microsoft>
</Features>
</OEMInput>
```



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pivot_ (Dec 27, 2017)

Is *Acer Liquid Jade Primo* supported? I want to install the latest cumulative update. I'm already on Anniversary Update


----------



## chaozu (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi, do i need to restore NDTK ?
I have a Nokia 1320, just updated from 8.1 to Win10 10586.107 1511
At the step 10, it says : If you are going to use Interop Tools, you *needn't to Restore NDTKSvc*.
But at the Interop Tools thread, for "other lumia devices by Microsoft" it says "*if restore NDTK isn't on, turn it on*"
It seems contradictory to me  Futhermore, is Nokia 1320 a Microsoft devices ?
I'd like to update to Win10 1709 FCU, but don't know if restore NDTK is needed or not ?
(by the way, what is the function or meaning of NDTK ? )


----------



## mikevespa (Jan 6, 2018)

NDTK is needed for TH2 (build 10586.x)
NDTK is not needed on Anniversary Update (build 14393.x) and above.

If you are on Anniversary Update, you can follow this simplified guide: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75097732&postcount=46
If you want to upgrade to CU, use the values from Lumia 640
if you want to upgrade to FCU, use the values from Lumia 950 XL


----------



## chaozu (Jan 6, 2018)

ok, so i'm gonna enable restore NDTK, then update.
Is my phone gonna update directly from win 10586.107 1511 to 1709 FCU ?
or first 1607 Anniversary, then 1703 CU, then 1709 FCU ?

Could you explain the reason why values from 640 is a better choice for 1320 in win 1703 CU ? rather than 950 XL values.
Is it because the 1320's hardware is closer to 640 than 950 ? 
Is it then preferable for the 1320 to stay with CU ? that is, is 1320 more stable with CU (640) than with FCU (950 XL) ?
For Windows 10 mobile, is there a lot of changes between CU 1703 and FCU 1709 ? or very little ... ?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 6, 2018)

my advice is to ignore CU and FCU and stay with AU (x30 info)... CU and FCU work terrible (a lot of bugs) on old unsupported devices


----------



## mikevespa (Jan 7, 2018)

chaozu said:


> ok, so i'm gonna enable restore NDTK, then update.
> Is my phone gonna update directly from win 10586.107 1511 to 1709 FCU ?
> or first 1607 Anniversary, then 1703 CU, then 1709 FCU ?

Click to collapse



Your phone will be updated in 3 steps:
TH2 -> AU -> CU -> FCU



chaozu said:


> Could you explain the reason why values from 640 is a better choice for 1320 in win 1703 CU ? rather than 950 XL values.
> Is it because the 1320's hardware is closer to 640 than 950 ?

Click to collapse



These key values don't control the hardware, but only the software distribution, so it doesn't matter for your hardware.
Key values from Lumia 730 or 930 ensure that your phone will stay on AU and stop on it
Key values from Lumia 640 allow you to perform another step and so update to CU and stop on it
Key values from 950 allow you to perform the latest step and so update to FCU


----------



## chaozu (Jan 7, 2018)

So (for 1320), if i want to stay on AU, there is absolutely no difference if i use key values from 730, 830, or 930 ?
Same thing for FCU, any of 650/950/950XL key values will do ? (except that you have to choose single or dual sim)

How to do a full backup ?
In this tuorial Make a Full Backup of your Windows Phone[GUIDE] i don't know how to do step 2 :
2. Boot your Windows Phone to Mass Storage Mode using WP Internals(I won't cover that part here) ??

At the end of my upgrade from 8.1 to Win10 10586.107, i have this :
[1] Transferring files complete: 132 files
[1] Update started
[1] Unlock the device
[1] Device unlocked
Does "Device unlocked" mean that the bootloader is unlocked ?
If i upgrade from Win10 10586.107 1511 to AU, does the device stay unlocked ?

My 1320 (unbranded, unsimlocked, single sim) is at the moment on Win 1511, intending to update to AU
I'm using InteropTools 2.0.79.0_x86_x64__arm : is the setting below correct :
Interop/Cap Unlock : ON
unlocks all caps including interop services

New Capility Engine Unlock : OFF
unlocks all capsfor the new capability engine

Full filesystem access : OFF
allows accessing MainOS and Data from PC via MTP

Restore NDTKSvc : ON
restore the original path to the NDTKSvc.dll
(allows editing the registry  again)


----------



## chaozu (Jan 12, 2018)

If the phone (1320) is branded (carrier, but unsimlocked), do i need to debrand the phone before updating ?
Will this update method from 8.1 to 10.0.14393.1066 automatically debrand the phone ?
by the way, WPInternals 2.3 is released :good:


----------



## mikevespa (Jan 12, 2018)

PhoneMobileOperatorDisplayName and PhoneMobileOperatorName are not important.


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 13, 2018)

*Edge Browser unstable*

Successfully installed offline but once booted in to windows 10 everything works apart from edge cant type anything in the browser bar english keyboards fine. Should i gain root access then modify registry for more updates ? ive noticed im at cyan build not denim. may be needs further updates im not sure. Thank you for your tutorial easy to follow.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Ive gained root access which has given me the next update i will report back hopefully it will fix the keyboard not typing issue didnt see anything else that was a problem. Root access gained by WPinternals on other occassions it has corrupted the bootloader got stuck in a loop displaying nokia then it restarts then displays the nokia logo again. I found the Microsoft Windows Device Recovery tool the best option to flash back to a stock rom. THanks again.


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 13, 2018)

*Success*

Great news received another 2 updates after 10586. 107 im at 14393.2007. Edge browser and word now are resolved can type text on browser box and in word. Very fast and stable. I will write down how i have ended up at this as i did some slight variations. Only issue is im still at Lumia Cyan in extras and info but in windows mobile 10 in about very odd. Once again thank you for the offline instalation tutorial was very straight forward. My next project will be to save my image/ Rom to see if i can flash this back in the eent of any issues .


----------



## alexdonc (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks so much! Successfully updated my old Lumia 925 32GB Vodafone Romania locked to Windows 10 Mobile version 10.0.10586.1176 No problems whatsoever during the process. My 8 year old kid is very happy with it and I am especially happy because now Microsoft Family works again


----------



## tientruong2k (Feb 13, 2018)

i need to the  v2 for my lumia 920

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

i need to the v2 for my lumia 920


----------



## Brainlesshuman (Feb 24, 2018)

*To fix this*



ahmadus said:


> i got this
> [1] Transferring files complete: 191 files
> [1] Update started
> [1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to fix this problem you have to Roll BACK to windows phone 8.1 Using Windows device recovery then Push updates again
It will work!:victory:


----------



## kearlsaint (Mar 2, 2018)

*Thank you!*

I successfully updated my old Lumia 520 with your method and now currently updating to newer builds.

For those who are having problems with keyboard, just go to _Settings->Time & Language->Keyboard_ and remove everything _except English_.


----------



## hivin (Mar 6, 2018)

*very thanks*

thankyou very much .
for the help .
i completely lost my hope to update my lumia 640  xl to windows 10.
very very thanks again .
no words, how happy i am now to see my phone back to life again all because of you and this forum.
thanks to xda too.:good:


----------



## 1Zohaib (Mar 24, 2018)

*Bad Parameters*

bad parameters after this command iutool -V -p E:\New folder\3rd Generation\63X﻿ 
phone is already updated to required 8.1 version


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 24, 2018)

Use folder names without space or try  "E:\New folder\3rd Generation\63X﻿"


----------



## kurtCobain59 (Mar 27, 2018)

*Nex Update*

Hello ! every one 
is there any new "Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package" ? 
Thank's


----------



## Giorgi-geo (Mar 31, 2018)

hikari_calyx said:
			
		

> The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer. If the version is lower than required, please update it

Click to collapse



My ATIV SE has 8.10.14*203.306* and it won't find any updates. What can I do? How can I update it?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 31, 2018)

Try otcupdater.


----------



## dunnohu (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi there,
i hope you are still reading this thread cause i could use some advice.
I have a Nokia 630 with the 8.10.14219.341 OS that i tried to upgrade to Win10 according to your guidance. The update was done but i also have to change the language and that's where i am stuck. Once i try to do it after typing the "iutool -V -p D:\123.cab" command it asks to unlock the phone but it just does not want to unlock after entering the keypad PIN code and command prompt says "Failed to read PIN lock status", error code: 0x8007001f.
Any suggestions what i could try now?
Thx


----------



## hemanth3471 (Apr 15, 2018)

*Error  0x80040154 please help me out*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.









error 0x80040154


----------



## erkan_iii (Apr 17, 2018)

I was able to push the update successfully, hard reset my Nokia 920 and I was overjoyed by that nice looking Windows 10 mobile start screen. 

Unfortunately My joy was not complete as the keyboard was not working despite pushing the language fixes successfully and initiating automatic language pack update as well as removing all the language and keyboards except English.

Afterward the phone has frozen and  I was not able to access the start screen  nor turned it off until the battery has drained out.  I connected the phone to the charger  and i was able stared it again. I rolled back to windows 8.1 using the recovery tools and I am still stuck in the ugly windows 8.1.

Is there any special setting for Nokia 920 update or any other method to push the update without problems.

Any Help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hemanth3471 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Please help me out*

I'm getting error code 0x80040154 while offline update please help me out


----------



## lacashire (Apr 19, 2018)

It worked correctly for me, I have updated my nokia lumia 1320, modifying the model to nokia lumia 650, I have received the update and it has been updated correctly to redstone version 1 1607, compilation: 10.0.14393.67. 

Everything's working fine.

After having done the first part of installing windows 10 with the "W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1" files that came with the 1511 version "Threshold 2" compilation 10.0.10586.07
After installing that, I did the following to get the missing update, version 1607 "Redstone 1" compilation: 10.0.14393.67

Change the model with Interop Tools, download and install on your mobile phone what was in the "Dependencies_arm" folder and "InteropTools_Beta_1.9-pre_0.0.303.0_Test" versions arm.

To install these files, connect your mobile phone to your computer, enter the configuration on your mobile phone, then the update and security, and then for developers, enable device detection, enable device portal, then I typed in the browser the ip address shown on the mobile and opened a web application on the pc, where I was asked to pair up the mobile, click on pairing and I typed the number that was on the mobile in the browser and ready. Then I went to the applications option and loaded the applications from the folders I mentioned, in the following order:
1. Dependencies_arm
2. InteropTools_Beta_1.9-pre_0.0.303.0_arm.appxbundle

After that I opened the "Interop Tools" application and modified the following records in registry browser/KEY LOCAL MACHINE/SYSTEM/Plataform/DeviceTargetingInfo//

Change the old values to these new ones:
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

You exit the application and restart your mobile phone, then go to update and look for updates, it will appear that it has found an update, download and install it. (The upgrade is a bit heavy, and the installation takes a while, so be patient), that's all.


----------



## hemanth3471 (Apr 19, 2018)

erroer : 0x80040154   please help me out


----------



## Pirate.Hearts (May 10, 2018)

*cant run it*

why I cant launch this tool? already run admin, but the it immediately close? anyone help?


----------



## titi66200 (May 10, 2018)

To use iutools, you must open a CMD window in admin mode and then type your command line.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

hemanth3471 said:


> I'm getting error code 0x80040154 while offline update please help me out

Click to collapse



Is this during the iutool push or during the preparation in Windows Update...?
What model phone?  Make sure it is completely up to date on Windows 8.1, if it is up to date and if you have not tried it and are willing do a hard reset, then try pushing the cabs again.


----------



## stek-kravari (May 12, 2018)

dunnohu said:


> Hi there,
> i hope you are still reading this thread cause i could use some advice.
> I have a Nokia 630 with the 8.10.14219.341 OS that i tried to upgrade to Win10 according to your guidance. The update was done but i also have to change the language and that's where i am stuck. Once i try to do it after typing the "iutool -V -p D:\123.cab" command it asks to unlock the phone but it just does not want to unlock after entering the keypad PIN code and command prompt says "Failed to read PIN lock status", error code: 0x8007001f.
> Any suggestions what i could try now?
> Thx

Click to collapse



The command iutool -V -p D:\123.cab is used for adding keyboard languages if the default keyboard is not working.


----------



## Sofiane omega (May 16, 2018)

delete


----------



## solo.1minh (May 20, 2018)

Hi there,
I have a Nokia 525 with the 10586.107  OS 
I can upgrade RS2: 15063.297 or RS1: 14393.2126 with Lumia 525 ???.


----------



## ravikumarsinha (May 23, 2018)

After applying every steps mentioned above my Samsung ativ se is keeps rebooting. It is vibrating and showing windows logo and keeps repeating. What to do?? I tried key combination of power and volume to reset but it shows only gear wheel icon..nothing happens afterwards.. kindly show me way out


Thanks


----------



## cfd90 (May 26, 2018)

*Wp 8.10.12393.890 -> 8.10.14219.341*

1. How can get & use files wich perform offline update WP 8.10.12393.890 -> 8.10.14219.341 (or 8.10.14234.375) for my Lumia 1320 (and 1520)? I can get them over WiFi now, but it will not be forever.
2. Is there exists files for offline updates to the last version of WM10?
Thanks 
ps: does someone knows how to break the possibility of updating of one certain program from Microsoft Store (in that way, when market is try to update the program, it gets an error)?
pps: sorry for bad english


----------



## peterpei (May 27, 2018)

guangka 666


----------



## pdaamateur (May 28, 2018)

*Update conflicts with a Win8 package on Nokia Lumia 635 - 0x80188306*

I have a problem with offline update to Win10 on my Lumia 635 (the RM-975 version with 512MB of RAM). Any hints or advices would be appreciated.

When deploying Win10 to my Lumia 635 the pre-install phase goes through, but the main OS package fails validation rules as it modifies the same ndiscap.sys file as ms_netlog_retail package which I have on my phone (as per the log):

src\baseos\prod\imgupd\iuvalidator\packagevalidationrules.cpp, PackageValidationRules::Rule_DetectFileCollisions, line 160, File collision detected, File '\windows\System32\Drivers\ndiscap.sys' found in packages 'Microsoft.MS_NETLOG_RETAIL.MainOS' and 'Microsoft.MainOS.Production'.

Here is the .cab file with getdulogs (I wasn't able to find a way to attach it directly to the post): 1drv.ms/u/s!Amcit1aLTWuNgP8q3O8oHs9u1qVBzA

*What I have tried so far:*

I have tried adding and older netlog retail removal package to the bunch (microsoft.ms_netlog_retail.mainos.spkr_fd1930669b1fb1d49f1626456a3ccd7e1c844d66.cab), but it failed the version check (the version of the package to remove should be later than the version of the package to install.

I have tried creating a new netlog removal package with makecab, but I failed the signature check.

*How it all started (if it helps):*
I was in the insider program running Win10 10586. Since I was not able to get to newer builds of Win10 from insider update rings, I attempted to revert back to Production builds (rumors were that one can catch a new 14xxx build there). As it turned out - it seems that in their infinite wisdom Microsoft stopped supporting Insider App, which, when given the command to switch complains about server connection errors. My mistake was to use Windows Device Recovery Tool to resolve that problem, which downgraded me back to Win 8.1. I got all the upgrades for Win 8.1 up to 8.10.12400.899, but cannot jump beyond that.


----------



## Yousucks2 (May 29, 2018)

Thanks, works flawlessly on lumia 520
I decide to upgrade my phone to get access (again) to FB Messenger and couple of apps which dropped support for WP 8.1


----------



## boon92 (Jun 10, 2018)

*Error 0x80070002*

Hi, I performed all the necessary steps to get my Lumia 920 updated to windows 10 mobile. However, I found that the keyboard is not working because my pre-installed keyboard is en-gb. I flashed the IME fix but it did not work as well. I used the Windows Phone Recovery tool to return my Lumia 920 back to Windows 8.1. Now, I want to re-flash windows 10 again but I could not.  I got the Error 0x80070002. 

PS: My Lumia 920 was Lumia Denim before the upgrade to windows 10 mobile but now it is Lumia Cyan again. How do I manually flash it up to Denim? Not sure if this is the cause of the error.

Please help me. :crying:


----------



## cfd90 (Jun 11, 2018)

boon92 said:


> Hi, I performed all the necessary steps to get my Lumia 920 updated to windows 10 mobile. However, I found that the keyboard is not working because my pre-installed keyboard is en-gb. I flashed the IME fix but it did not work as well. I used the Windows Phone Recovery tool to return my Lumia 920 back to Windows 8.1. Now, I want to re-flash windows 10 again but I could not.  I got the Error 0x80070002.
> 
> PS: My Lumia 920 was Lumia Denim before the upgrade to windows 10 mobile but now it is Lumia Cyan again. How do I manually flash it up to Denim? Not sure if this is the cause of the error.
> 
> Please help me. :crying:

Click to collapse



For "I found that the keyboard is not working..." I installed any other EN keyboard layout (US or some else) and remove old one.
" I got the Error 0x80070002" read first message: "The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer.". Update it regularly first.


----------



## boon92 (Jun 11, 2018)

cfd90 said:


> For "I found that the keyboard is not working..." I installed any other EN keyboard layout (US or some else) and remove old one.
> " I got the Error 0x80070002" read first message: "The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer.". Update it regularly first.

Click to collapse



Thank you. I updated it to 8.10.14234.375 but the same error still occurs.


----------



## boon92 (Jun 11, 2018)

cfd90 said:


> For "I found that the keyboard is not working..." I installed any other EN keyboard layout (US or some else) and remove old one.
> " I got the Error 0x80070002" read first message: "The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer.". Update it regularly first.

Click to collapse



Hey! I managed to update it to Windows 10. Turns out the mistake was in the file location I saved it. Could you repeat the procedure on the keyboard? I am from Malaysia and my pre-installed keyboards are English (UK), Chinese (Simplified Chinese) and Malay (Malaysia). Are you saying I should install any English keyboard (UK or US or other countries) and delete my pre-installed keyboard?


----------



## Akshat141 (Jun 12, 2018)

*[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80188306) [1] Failed (0x80188306)  ERROR: 0x8018*

[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80188306)
[1] Failed (0x80188306)

ERROR: 0x80188306

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80188306)


this error coming everytime when i am trying
What to do now..


----------



## cfd90 (Jun 12, 2018)

boon92 said:


> Hey! I managed to update it to Windows 10. Turns out the mistake was in the file location I saved it. Could you repeat the procedure on the keyboard? I am from Malaysia and my pre-installed keyboards are English (UK), Chinese (Simplified Chinese) and Malay (Malaysia). Are you saying I should install any English keyboard (UK or US or other countries) and delete my pre-installed keyboard?

Click to collapse



Any EN (or any needed) keyboard which need additional package download (With some "MB" value at the end of the "keyboard layout name" string) (Wait till install is finished!!! It may take up to 30 minutes depends on device). Reboot. Delete broken-ones. Reboot.
If you have "English (UK)", you should check "English (AU)" or "English (US)". Any which need additional package download will be perfect.
I did in this way.


----------



## boon92 (Jun 12, 2018)

*I did it! Thank you!*



cfd90 said:


> For "I found that the keyboard is not working..." I installed any other EN keyboard layout (US or some else) and remove old one.
> " I got the Error 0x80070002" read first message: "The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer.". Update it regularly first.

Click to collapse





cfd90 said:


> Any EN (or any needed) keyboard which need additional package download (With some "MB" value at the end of the "keyboard layout name" string) (Wait till install is finished!!! It may take up to 30 minutes depends on device). Reboot. Delete broken-ones. Reboot.
> If you have "English (UK)", you should check "English (AU)" or "English (US)". Any which need additional package download will be perfect.
> I did in this way.

Click to collapse



Thank you again! Either this or updating to a later W10M branch can help. Thank you so much again!


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jun 12, 2018)

Akshat141 said:


> Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80188306)
> 
> 
> this error coming everytime when i am trying
> What to do now..

Click to collapse



This is what the error means:

0x80188306 - E_FILE_COLLISION : More than one package targeted for the same partition contained the same file


----------



## henryg14class5 (Jun 14, 2018)

*henryg14class5*

Good day eveyone. I know this post is somehow outdated just as the phone. As many who are scared of trying Win10M offline update on Lumia 1320, please contact me on +2348060456724, because as I speak to you, I'm rocking 15063.297 version of windows 10 mobile right on it without any single use of registry edit...


----------



## PrimaCora (Jun 25, 2018)

This of course still works, errors occur from time to time but I found that some HRESULT errors are fixed simply by restarting the PC.  During the process of install the phone gets very hot, it may not be smart, but, maybe put it in the freezer for a minute after...

This tutorial works very well, however one of the tools that is not yours, interop tools, does not work properly (at least for me). The windows store version fails to edit the registry permanently and the appx types 1.6 through 1.9 do not install at all (even after installing dependencies. the 928 may be tied down to the 10xxx versions of windows 10 mobile...


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Jul 9, 2018)

great job man!

I successfully updated my Microsoft Lumia 435 to windows 10, updated it and it works great!

though on the first bootup when it migrated you data it slows down when you lock the screen, but I had that even on the official build and I can learn to live with that

again great job!


----------



## mivas (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi! From the guide I can say that it was a great effort from you!

I found in the list the never released prototypes of McLaren (aka Lumia 1030) and the Goldfinger (precursor of McLaren or kinda Lumia 935). They are extremely rare and a simple user might brick a collector's item. Has anyone actually tried win10 in one of these two?

Also it seems that the product name of McLaren is RM-1051 (or at least in some variants). What does the id315 stand for?

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## mattyj! (Aug 7, 2018)

Is there any news on this being rolled out for the 8x? Spotted the 'Coming soon...' bit in your cab package.


----------



## mivas (Aug 13, 2018)

mivas said:


> Hi! From the guide I can say that it was a great effort from you!
> 
> I found in the list the never released prototypes of McLaren (aka Lumia 1030) and the Goldfinger (precursor of McLaren or kinda Lumia 935). They are extremely rare and a simple user might brick a collector's item. Has anyone actually tried win10 in one of these two?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I 've got no reply so far... Either none has tried yet or it is holiday time. One important question I have that is non-specific for this model.
I have no experience with WinHex, so is there a guide regarding making a full backup/clone from a lumia phone to the PC? Including full OS firmware, functionality, apps even settings. But at least the OS, so that I can flash it again if it gets bricked....
Or apart from WinHex if there is another tool for doing this...

Thanks in advance,

Michael "Mivas"


----------



## gmirz2005 (Aug 26, 2018)

*Just made it easier!*

Hello everyone!
Today I am publishing my second program!
It's called...
the...
Windows 10 Mobile Installer!!!
Version 1.0!!!

It's easy to use!
It will be constantly updated via this forum!
It comes as .wim package
Extract it and you will find another .wim package
Extract it too and you will find a folder called W10M_Installer !
*WARNING! COPY THE FOLDER W10M_Installer TO THE C: DRIVE!!! OTHERWISE THE PROGRAM WILL FAIL TO FIND THE PACKAGES!!!!!*

Now after copying the folder to the C: Drive, open it
Open the W10M_Installer.exe as administrator!
Click "List of devices"
Find your model in there
for ex. I have an Lumia 925
so I should write the following package name in the text field:
Lumia920T,925T,928,1020 - DON'T WORRY!! IF THERE IS A (T) THERE IT MEANS THAT IT'S ALSO COMPATIBLE
WITH THE T VERSION!!!
After that click START
Firstly it will detect your device
Then it will prompt - "If you see your device, click 1, if not, reconnect your device and press 2"
If you press 2 it will retry to detect your device
Once it detects you should press 1
and it will start updating!

*WARNING! YOUR DEVICE FIRMWARE VERSION SHOULD BE 8.10.14219 OR LATER OTHERWISE THE PROGRAM WILL FAIL TO INSTALL THE UPGRADE!*

After finishing the upgrade, it will prompt you
"If the upgrade succeed and now your phone is running Windows 10 Mobile then press 1, if not make sure you are running Lumia Denim (8.10.14219 or later) or upgrade to Lumia Denim and press 2 to restart the upgrade! "

If the upgrade succeeds and you press 1, it will install IME packages, as the update packages have broken IME!
(Bug from Win10 Mobile Update offline package V4.1)
If you see an error, don't worry it's all normal!
Press any key to exit
And delete all keyboards from your Lumia, except English (US)!
Now install Interop Tools and modify the registry to update to a later version of Windows 10 Mobile!
After upgrade the IME error will be fixed!


*THIS PROGRAM USES FILES FROM Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package v4.1 published by hikari_calyx!  THIS PROGRAM ALSO USES IUTOOLS by Microsoft Corp.*

*WARNING! THIS PROGRAM IS MADE FOR LUMIAS ONLY!!!!*

For help you can click "HELP" button in the program!

Version 1.1 Update!
[FIXED] IME patch not installing after finishing update
[FIXED] detect.exe requires PRO subscription

Here's the download link
https://mega.nz/#!gR4lTYzB!ptxTakr3klj-EFdpHCR6LZDhLwKV9ETdpikp7865hWc


----------



## elfantasy (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the tool, but seem like cannot be use as the program prompt the "detect.exe" need to be a PRO version to distribute.
Can't wait the use this tool!



gmirz2005 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Today I am publishing my second program!
> It's called...
> the...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 29, 2018)

My lumia 920t dev prototype cant update to 8.10.14219


----------



## gmirz2005 (Aug 29, 2018)

elfantasy said:


> Thanks for the tool, but seem like cannot be use as the program prompt the "detect.exe" need to be a PRO version to distribute.
> Can't wait the use this tool!

Click to collapse



Well... yes... the tool requires administrator permissions...
As you said, detect.exe needs administrator permission too, to detect the phone and update safely as we don't want our phones to get bricked 

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




thinhx2 said:


> My lumia 920t dev prototype cant update to 8.10.14219

Click to collapse



You may try to flash your Lumia 920T to a Lumia 920 standard ffu package and change the product code of the device by
going to C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool
via cmd (requires administrator)
and type
thor2 -mode uefiflash PATH_TO_FFU_PACKAGE -productcodeupdate NEW_STANDARD_LUMIA_920_PRODUCT_CODE -skip_flash


This will change the product code of the device
Now flash a new FFU and that's all
WARNING! DO THIS AT YOUR RISK, AS THE PROTOTYPES MAY HAVE DIFFERENT BOOTLOADERS AND THIS MAY BRICK YOUR DEVICE!!
After finishing all that, and your device works as normal, you just need to update to Lumia Denim and that's all!
Start my tool
Select your device
Click start
Approve Administrator permision
And wait!


----------



## elfantasy (Aug 30, 2018)

Actually that is not related to the administrator permission as I already execute them by an admin account in my PC
That message is asking to buy the “detect.exe” PRO version to distribute... 
I will try to make a screenshot...

You can always try to directly double click the detect.exe to get the message



gmirz2005 said:


> Well... yes... the tool requires administrator permissions...
> As you said, detect.exe needs administrator permission too, to detect the phone and update safely as we don't want our phones to get bricked
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




elfantasy said:


> Actually that is not related to the administrator permission as I already execute them by an admin account in my PC
> That message is asking to buy the “detect.exe” PRO version to distribute...
> I will try to make a screenshot...
> 
> You can always try to directly double click the detect.exe to get the message

Click to collapse



Here is the screenshot


----------



## gmirz2005 (Aug 30, 2018)

elfantasy said:


> Actually that is not related to the administrator permission as I already execute them by an admin account in my PC
> That message is asking to buy the “detect.exe” PRO version to distribute...
> I will try to make a screenshot...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah ok I got it
Sorry, wait 
I will P.M. you the correct detect.exe


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 30, 2018)

gmirz2005 said:


> Well... yes... the tool requires administrator permissions...
> As you said, detect.exe needs administrator permission too, to detect the phone and update safely as we don't want our phones to get bricked
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I updated win 10 mobile to my 920t dev phone few hours ago yeah yeah


----------



## elfantasy (Aug 30, 2018)

gmirz2005 said:


> Ah ok I got it
> Sorry, wait
> I will P.M. you the correct detect.exe

Click to collapse



Thanks for you pm but I still fail lol as i saw the following error code





Maybe my case got a little special as my 1020 already windows 10 (version 1511 - 10.0.10586.107) and first step update will fail i guess?

and I try to proceed to step 2 to try to update the IME and i got the following error





after this screen i try to reboot the phone and seem like no update available on the phone.

Any advice?

Thanks a lot for the tool!


----------



## elfantasy (Aug 30, 2018)

Ok I tried to downgrade to 8.1 on 1020 and use the tools again seem works.

Thanks!


----------



## gmirz2005 (Aug 30, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> I'd like to do this with my AT&T 920 but the instructions indicate the following minimum version.
> 
> The OS version must be at least 8.10.14219.341 or newer. If the version is lower than required, please update it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Download the ffu file for product code 059R075 from Lumiafirmware.com
2. Open CMD as Administrator
3. Connect your Lumia (make sure it's on)
4. Make sure you have got Windows Device Recovery Tool installed! (if not then install!)
5. In CMD, type

for 32 bit OS - cd C:\Program Files\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\
for 64 bit OS - cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\

then in CMD, type
thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile PATH_TO_THE_FFU_FILE -productcodeupdate 059R075 -skip_flash
press enter and wait
now after the product code has successfully updated, type
thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile PATH_TO_THE_FFU_FILE

then wait until the flashing finishes
after finishing flashing, if the device doesn't automatically reboot and you see a NOKIA logo with green screen, then just
press and hold power and volume down buttons for 15 seconds until device reboots
now update your device, and done!
Now you can update!

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




elfantasy said:


> Thanks for you pm but I still fail lol as i saw the following error code
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok! I got it!
This tool updates your phone from Windows Phone 8.1 (8.10.14219 or newer) to Windows 10 Mobile (build 10586)!
If your Lumia 1020 has already Windows 10 Mobile, you need to just interop unlock it with Interop Tools and change the registry keys about the phone info to get latest Redstone updates from Microsoft!

1. Interop unlock the phone with Interop Tools
2. In Interop Tools goto Registry Browser
3. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
4. Change the following keys
PhoneManufacturer - MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName - RM-1127_15254
PhoneModelName - Lumia 550

5. Now reboot your device and check for updates!
6. Update
7. Enjoy!


Download Interop Tools - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4juayHJ-ERxOEh2NmR2dTlQZlU/view
WARNING! Make sure you have enabled Developer Mode in Settings > Update&Security > For Developers > Turn ON Developer Mode
WARNING! Install dependencies from Dependencies folder before installing Interop Tools

After the program installs IME, you get a message that don't worry it's normal!
And yes, it's normal!
You got everything done!
After update complete you just need to delete all keyboards except English (US)
And reboot your phone
Now your phone keyboard should work!
Then do the registry modifications that I said earlier
and update your phone!

After updating your phone, just factory reset it and done!
Now as the IME is fully fixed, you can install other keyboards too!

After this, if everything works, then just enjoy!

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

*Please donate to me, if you like my work and want just to support!  I will be very happy! Here's the credit card number where to donate to: 4890494450664545. Thank you very much for your support!*[/SIZE]

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




thinhx2 said:


> I updated win 10 mobile to my 920t dev phone few hours ago yeah yeah

Click to collapse



So my program worked for you?


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 31, 2018)

gmirz2005 said:


> 1. Download the ffu file for product code 059R075 from Lumiafirmware.com
> 2. Open CMD as Administrator
> 3. Connect your Lumia (make sure it's on)
> 4. Make sure you have got Windows Device Recovery Tool installed! (if not then install!)
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant test,i just need good wifi to download denim and use main tool,it work fine hehe


----------



## gmirz2005 (Aug 31, 2018)

thinhx2 said:


> I cant test,i just need good wifi to download denim and use main tool,it work fine hehe

Click to collapse



Ok! I will wait


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 31, 2018)

gmirz2005 said:


> Ok! I will wait

Click to collapse



Tks you for support me,i selled 920t dev,i will buy lumia 435 dev and 532 android dev hehe


----------



## Matze_XDA (Sep 17, 2018)

*Lumia 810*

Hello,

I am new in this forum, hello to everybody.
I tried this guide to bring my Lumia 810 from Windows Phone 8 to 8.1, with the cab file part 1 to 4 and I tried with the cab file from the 480x800 folder. Both are not working for me.

The Error: 
ERROR: 0x80004005
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80004005)

I restart the phone but the same. After a Hard Reset the same error.

Preview for developer is also declined by Microsoft. Does not work anymore. In the past this was never an issue.

Somebody has Ideas for me? What I am doing wrong?

Thank you
Regards Mathias


----------



## oddMLan (Oct 15, 2018)

I have a Lumia 520 with OS version 8.10.14219.341, and when I try to upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile, at the end of the updating process I get error 0x80070002. What can I do? I tried 3 different times already, on two different computers.

--------------------- EDIT --------------------- 
I managed to solve my issue. I had my phone previously unlocked and rooted through WPInternals, so just reflashed the original FFU from the carrier (to restore the original bootloader and unrooted status), updated to GDR1 version 8.10.14219.341, and then performed upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile.

I attached new logs of the successful upgrade in case it helps someone.
View attachment DULogs-2018-10-15.06-30-21.cab


----------



## twirlspin (Oct 18, 2018)

*Nokia 929 SOL?*

I understand this may go on deaf ears since this phone is not supported according to the directions listed here ->  https://forum.xda-developers.com/win...pdate-t3527340

phone = Nokia lumia 929
FW = 02540.00019.15024.38022
OS = 9651.14219  (win8.1)

But in case anyone has a suggestion here is my situation:
1) installed upgrade advisor it stated I could upgrade to win10 downloaded 50% then could no longer connect to server
2) Assumed wiping the phone was not a bad thing since I already backed up my data so did a factory reset.  unable to update or upgrade phone just get unable to connect to server with a link to a MS page that these phones with the OS are not longer supported
3) Found forum on offline upgrade on XDA (linked above) and followed instructions.  Downloaded ffu from nokia and installed offline with Windows Device Recovery tool from a CMD prompt in admin mode.  However instructions suggested a non carrier version.  All they had on nokia site was the carrier version vzw  @ http://lumiafirmware.com

4) Now phone is running on offline firmware update and reconnected and working as it did prior to starting this aka unable to access update server (due to MS removing support).  DL the upgrade advisor tool again.  Run this and again it states "Great news The windows 10 upgrade is available to install on your phone

Tap check box to enable windows 10 upgrade and tap next.  Next screen states  Go to phone update in settings and download and install win 10.  Tap done go to settings go to phone update  as directed and get the same error code again 80004005 - we are currently unable to check for updates

I verified I am on WIFI I verified my phone can browse the internet with IE
However if I try to connect to my NOKIA account I get NETWORK PROBLEM we couldn't complete that request.  My weather app works no problem have tried this by turning off cellular data and using only wifi, turning off wifi and only using cellular data and also with both cellular and wifi on. But nothing works to allow me to connect to my nokia account (which is fine if I can somehow update the phone to win10.

So my question is there a way to offline update the nokia 929 to win 10 - I am ok with testing something that may fail.  especially if I am able to simply use the recovery tool and at a minimum bring it back to the current ffu image.  But I suspect this upgrade will not work due to the phone model.  IF someone thinks I am wrong and has a suggestion I am all ears

thanks for your time and consideration


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 22, 2018)

twirlspin said:


> 4) Now phone is running on offline firmware update and reconnected and working as it did prior to starting this aka unable to access update server (due to MS removing support).  DL the upgrade advisor tool again.  Run this and again it states "Great news The windows 10 upgrade is available to install on your phone
> 
> Tap check box to enable windows 10 upgrade and tap next.  Next screen states  Go to phone update in settings and download and install win 10.  Tap done go to settings go to phone update  as directed and get the same error code again 80004005 - we are currently unable to check for updates

Click to collapse



The same on my Lumia 530.


----------



## nri_tech1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

I want to update my lumia 730 to latest 10 but the update always gives error "*we are currently unable to check for updates 80004005*" even though I have strong wifi and phone is able to d all internet activities. I Tried hard reset data wipe etc. I have 4gb free space on internal memory still same error.

And now this authros Win 10 offline update method is very very confusing.

I have downloaded all below files---
*
W10M_Offline_Update_V3.txt
iutool.7z
Internal_IME_Fix.txt 
W10M_Offline_Update_V4.txt 
W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1.txt 
WP8.1_Offline_Specific_Models.txt 
Lumia810_WP8.1GDR1.txt *

*Now I'm already on latest 8.1 build so which of the above Win10 update shall I download to begin??*


Also whats this where the author says:

*How to choose the folder:
Lumia 52X, 62X, 720/T, 810, 820, 822, HUAWEI W2: 2nd Generation\480x800
Lumia 1320: 2nd Generation\720x1280
Lumia 920/T, 925/T, 928, 1020: 2nd Generation\768x1280
Lumia 1520: 2nd Generation\1520
Lumia 43X/532: 3rd Generation\43X-532
Lumia 535: 3rd Generation\535
Lumia 63X: 3rd Generation\63X
Lumia 73X: 3rd Generation\73X
Lumia 830: 3rd Generation\830*


Which folder is he referring to??? Where to find these folders for our specific phones??

The guide is sooooo confusing.


----------



## FlavioV (Oct 23, 2018)

nri_tech1183 said:


> I want to update my lumia 730 to latest 10 but the update always gives error "*we are currently unable to check for updates 80004005*" even though I have strong wifi and phone is able to d all internet activities. I Tried hard reset data wipe etc. I have 4gb free space on internal memory still same error.
> 
> And now this authros Win 10 offline update method is very very confusing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For starters, your Lumia 730 CAN be upgraded officially. If you're having issues with WU try Microsoft's Over-the-cable Updater tool first. Not only it's official but it can save you from downloading about 1.5 GB of files that don't even match your device.

If it didn't work you can try the package from OP. But keep in mind that it's NOT recommended for devices that are still supported.

The TXT files you downloaded have links to the actual package. This is the link for the latest version. Don't trust me? Just open W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1.txt it's the same link.
Once the file is downloaded, open it with 7-Zip. There you'll find the folders that are mentioned in OP.

The guide it's not confusing, you just forgot to check the text files.


----------



## Turzo123 (Oct 23, 2018)

after updating my nokia lumia w 10  keyboard dosen't work.please help me to fix it.


----------



## nri_tech1183 (Oct 24, 2018)

FlavioV said:


> For starters, your Lumia 730 CAN be upgraded officially. If you're having issues with WU try Microsoft's Over-the-cable Updater tool first. Not only it's official but it can save you from downloading about 1.5 GB of files that don't even match your device.
> 
> If it didn't work you can try the package from OP. But keep in mind that it's NOT recommended for devices that are still supported.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks you mate you made my day. Over-the-cable Updater tool was all that was required which genuinely help me update my lumia 730.
After last nights major upgrade to day I received 3 major updates OTA and seems now alls good.


----------



## mivas (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi! Thank you for the effort. Unfortunately, it hasn't started well for me. I don't have the latest 8.1 update and I cannot get it, but nevertheless, I tried. After transferring the files, and tries to install the Win 10 update, it fails and shows 0x80188306 More than one package targeted for the same partition contained the same file.

What does it mean??? I simply directed it into the folder of the specific model that I downloaded from you.


----------



## Ahadc457 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi
Can anyone upload denim package for lumia920 AT&T version?its on cyan and tell me your phone is updated but I get error when preparing comes on 98% they I guess its because of been cyan


----------



## lifesport (Nov 4, 2018)

*Windows 10 Mobile*

thank you good works


----------



## thinhx2 (Nov 6, 2018)

i have a rx-100 and it running wp8.0 v8.0.9704.0. i think i cant update win 10 mobile for it


----------



## syed tuqeer (Nov 8, 2018)

FlavioV said:


> For starters, your Lumia 730 CAN be upgraded officially. If you're having issues with WU try Microsoft's Over-the-cable Updater tool first. Not only it's official but it can save you from downloading about 1.5 GB of files that don't even match your device.
> 
> If it didn't work you can try the package from OP. But keep in mind that it's NOT recommended for devices that are still supported.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
badly need update lumia 535
i download file
and post result later


----------



## JeepWillys.58 (Nov 9, 2018)

*Windows 10 on Microsoft Lumia 640 XL Dual Sim*

Hi dear friends,

Could anyone of you tell me if there is a step-by-step tutorial to install this update on my Microsoft Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM? Or tell me how to do it, because I do not have much knowledge on this type of task, by the way, is it possible to install the version en_windows_10_mobile_enterprise_version_1511_x86_x64_cd_7230658.iso in it?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## reiki101x (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey guys, I followed the steps to upgrade my Lumia 520 to build 10586.107 and it worked. However, I can't use my keyboard at all. Even after installing and reinstalling 123.cab (both en-gb and en-us version did it not work. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## L925user (Nov 28, 2018)

*Stuck after downgradin...*

I did manage to update to win10 mobile. But I forget to remove my pin code, and ofc the pin code wasn't working after the update. So I restored it with WDRT, and since then I am stuck with the version 8.10.12393.890. When I try to update with the wifi I got the error code 80004005


----------



## stek-kravari (Nov 28, 2018)

reiki101x said:


> Hey guys, I followed the steps to upgrade my Lumia 520 to build 10586.107 and it worked. However, I can't use my keyboard at all. Even after installing and reinstalling 123.cab (both en-gb and en-us version did it not work. Can anyone help me with this?

Click to collapse



I think the trick was to add english (uk) i think, dont remove any keyboard just add english (uk) and your keyboard should start working


----------



## reiki101x (Nov 29, 2018)

stek-kravari said:


> I think the trick was to add english (uk) i think, dont remove any keyboard just add english (uk) and your keyboard should start working

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice! I finally figured out the problem and flashed en-gb, en-us and ms-my keyboard as well. The damn thing finally worked like a charm.


----------



## glenzac (Dec 13, 2018)

*Links not working*

The links are down. Can someone please post the files or update the links?


----------



## maylton (Dec 25, 2018)

I know it's difficult, but is'nt there any chance of making it work on Lumia 530? OTA method doesn't work anymore due to a error ( I think microsoft disabled OTA from w8.1 to w10)


----------



## gmirz2005 (Dec 26, 2018)

glenzac said:


> The links are down. Can someone please post the files or update the links?

Click to collapse



Hey! Check my post, I made an easier way to install it.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...dows-10-mobile-installer-version-1-0-t3834439


----------



## fizzman2000 (Dec 31, 2018)

*File Collision error seen updating Lumia 920*

Hi, I am trying to update a Lumia 920. i went thru the steps and ran the iutool.exe  command,. the update fails with the following log lines:

[00:19:07] 	UpdateValidator: Rule execution time = 1 seconds (1219 ticks)
[00:19:07] UpdateValidator: Validation rules execution complete.
[00:19:07] Beginning validation rules execution.
[00:19:07] UpdateValidator: Detect file collisions between packages in a partition
[00:19:09] src\baseos\prod\imgupd\iuvalidator\packagevalidationrules.cpp, PackageValidationRules::Rule_DetectFileCollisions, line 160, File collision detected, File '\windows\System32\Drivers\ndiscap.sys' found in packages 'Microsoft.MS_NETLOG_RETAIL.MainOS' and 'Microsoft.MainOS.Production'.
[00:19:09] 	UpdateValidator: Rule execution time = 1 seconds (1562 ticks)
[00:19:09] UpdateValidator: Validation rules execution complete.
[00:19:11] UpdateDLL: Staging completed unsuccessfully
[00:19:11] Output file '\\?\U:\SharedData\DuShared\UpdateOutput.xml' written.
[00:19:11] Staging failed at: 0% progress
[00:19:11] IUCore: Performance Measures:
[00:19:11] 	WIM management time: seconds = 99 (tickcount=99861)
[00:19:11] UpdateDLL: Performance Measures:
[00:19:11] 	Total staging time: seconds = 238 (tickcount=238781)
[00:19:11] 	Validation time: seconds = 2 (tickcount=2844)
[00:19:11] src\baseos\prod\imgupd\updateapi\rpc\server\updateapirpcserver.cpp, UpdateStagingThreadProc, line 227, UpdateAPI::StageUpdate failed, error is 0x80188306
[00:19:11] Exiting StageUpdate, exited with 0x80188306
[00:19:11] Entering CleanupAllUpdateFiles
[00:19:11] Exiting CleanupAllUpdateFiles, exited with 0x00000000
[00:21:11] Entering UnregisterUpdateAPIEndpoint
[00:21:12] Exiting UnregisterUpdateAPIEndpoint, exited with 0x00000000
[00:21:15] Entering RegisterUpdateAPIEndpoint
[00:21:15] Exiting RegisterUpdateAPIEndpoint, exited with 0x00000000
[00:21:15] Entering ExtractPrivilegedDSMsRPC
[00:21:21] Exiting ExtractPrivilegedDSMsRPC, exited with 0x00000000

Not sure what else i need to do here to make forward progress... any ideas?



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ivanleehm (Jan 18, 2019)

*IME and brightness issue after upgrade to WP10*

Dear experties,

Thanks for your great post, I am able to upgrade my Lumia928 to WP10 successfully. And I can further upgrade to latest 2019-01 version 1709 - 10.0.15254.547 by unlock the bootloader.
Moreover, I need to install IME patch to add Chinese hand writing keyboard. But I find this feature must be removed when I reset the phone to factory default. And I can not re-install the provided patch CAB file again in latest version 1709 - 10.0.15254.547. Do you have another way to fix this issue?
I also noticed that the brightness seems not work properly, my phone always display in “High” mode which drain my battery quickly. Any solution to fix it.
Much thanks again for the post!

Best regards
Ivan


----------



## kingbily (Jan 21, 2019)

*mobile devloper*



ca_guri01 said:


> 520/520T/521 has 8gb ROM.
> 
> Sent from my a3300-hv using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I try on Ativ S it`s work but ... after uptade this offline package i must do hard reset (problem with keyboard).Then I change model name etc. download update 14393.576,device restart I get black screen with ;-( and start bootloop.............


----------



## spavlin (Jan 22, 2019)

kingbily said:


> I try on Ativ S it`s work but ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/rom-custom-spvrom-t3319771


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Jan 26, 2019)

manis99 said:


> i am getting this error, tried to install it after rebooting but still same error
> 
> Transferring files complete: 132 files
> [1] Update started
> ...

Click to collapse



Use a different USB cable, I had a palm pre 2 cable that gave me this error but swapped cables and its updating


----------



## gmirz2005 (Jan 30, 2019)

manis99 said:


> i am getting this error, tried to install it after rebooting but still same error
> 
> Transferring files complete: 132 files
> [1] Update started
> ...

Click to collapse



You need your phone to be at least 8.1.14219 to get the update


----------



## GuestD0932 (Jan 31, 2019)

Please help me.

I've upgraded my 925 to the latest Creators update which itself worked fine. But I'm expecting some display tearing and input lags now, and I realized that the Maps app isn't working properly (does not show streets). Therefore I decided to downgrade to Anniversary update because in some forums they say that at least the Maps app should work again.

I tried to perform a downgrade with the Nokia Software Recovery Tool (8.1.25) which keeps telling me "Phone is not supported", and Windows Device Recovery Tool (3.14.7501) which stops after an attempt to switch my phone into flashing mode with an error "Operation ended with failure".

Maybe Relevant Info:

Registry values changed back from 950 to 925
Did a factory reset
Did multiple soft resets
Tried to boot into flashing mode by pressing volume down on startup
  → shows me a big exclamation mark and the boot continues after about 30 seconds
 Tried to revert to TH2 by using iutool (maybe this was just dumb)
 Device firmware is newer than the available one (3051.50009.1451.1006 vs 3051.50009.1424.0005) according to WDRT

Any idea how I can downgrade this old lady???


----------



## uiqjirka (Feb 3, 2019)

Nokia Care Suite or WP Image Designer.


----------



## GuestD0932 (Feb 3, 2019)

uiqjirka said:


> Nokia Care Suite or WP Image Designer.

Click to collapse



I've managed to downgrade this b**** after an hour of using thor2 with this tutorial. I think one of the main problems was that I've used a virtual machine for this and the phone keeps changing its device identifier every few seconds while rebooting into flashing mode (NOKIA BOOTMGR, NOKIA FLASH, NOKIA PHONE INFO, …). If the phone cannot communicate with thor2 within a few seconds the phone continues booting, and thor2 crashes. After adding all different device names to the filters of VirtualBox it finally worked. I've added screenshots of the filters as attachment in case someone is in the same situation, which is pretty unlikely though .


----------



## GuestD0932 (Feb 4, 2019)

Okay, this is getting really annoying. After I've managed to downgrade my 925 (here), I'm trying to upgrade it to W10 again, but only until Anniversary update now to avoid some problems (here).

However, there seems to be an issue while updating the phone to 8.10.14219.341 or newer. Whenever I try to download the actually pending update there is an error (801881d0) at ca. 43%. After some search I've tried the "Over-the-Cable Updater" which gave me an exact reason for this:

```
xxxxxxxxxxxx: Lumia 925(RM-892_eu_euro2_270) 8.10.14176.243
[COLOR="Red"] Microsoft.PhoneFM.spkg.15362956.cab: hash mismatch[/COLOR]
```


```
// taken from the JSON file that otcupdater downloads
..., {
 SHA1Hash:    "fUufvVDzvaT65t7gJnk35epr8hU=",
              // base64 to hex: 7d4b9fbd50f3bda4fae6dee0267937e5ea6bf215
              // downloaded file: a2fc52b2e5d5b3e12c0c96db1e20204d460bfa89
 SHA256Hash:  "sYROA/2tx1CasBioFIKEu6vDxOrgEC4UYqidxpmZZtQ="
              // base64 to hex: b1844e03fdadc7509ab018a8148284bbabc3c4eae0102e1462a89dc6999966d4)
              // downloaded file: fd4ac5be612f4120e9b845be3b8f1b97ad95418fb5e5536a69bb6351c4f32b71)
 Name:        "Microsoft.PhoneFM.spkg.15362956.cab"
 Size:        25330,
 Installable: true,
ContentType:  null,
 Url:         "http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2014/10/microsoft.phonefm.spkg_7d4b9fbd50f3bda4fae6dee0267937e5ea6bf215.cab"
}, ...
```
This is definitely a server issue since I've tested two different internet connections, and two regions (Germany and US).

Target versions are as follows.

```
Windows Phone 8.1 Production Bundle: RetailServicing-39754 - O2O-DE; Nokia; RM-892_eu_euro2_270; Source=3051.50009.1424.5; Target=3051.50009.1451.1006
Windows Phone 8.1 Production Bundle: RetailServicing-38694 - O2O-DE; Nokia; RM-892_eu_euro2_270 (8.10.14176.243 to 8.10.14226.359);;Retail_Production;Demo_NonDemo
```

Is there ANY chance to get this package???

Should I use another Firmware? Which? RM-892_eu_euro2_270 is the original one.


----------



## GuestD0932 (Feb 4, 2019)

Solved using another Firmware (RM-892_eu_euro2_217).


----------



## mefairo (Mar 11, 2019)

hi, i have a lumnia 630 with 512mb...followed instructions and installed wp10 offline updater 4.1 successfully...so i have wp10 now ... keyboard is ok..but i am not able to install interop tools (old or new versions) ... i copy it to sd card and install but no mesage etc...i also checked it at extras but nothing..

so my base problem is now to change the registry to Lumia 950 XL and get new update 

the only reason that i keep the phone is to use facebook..so if i now connect my phone to internet, will it be blocked like 8.1 for apps? or can i use apps at wp10 now without updating it or play with registry??

so could you please tell me how i am gonna get the net updates for my phone and play with the registy etc  i am stuck...


----------



## ycvv1 (Mar 27, 2019)

*keyboard unable to functions*

hi i did followed the steps on extracting the languages file, the status showed exactly what u had mentioned, but my phone not rebooting automatically, i make it manually right now, but i stuck at the sign in part as the keyboard not functioning.... 

NEED HELPSSS


----------



## x_Mau (Apr 24, 2019)

*Lumia 925 with Win10 10586.107*

Hello Everybody,
I post here since I followed this tutorial  and added a little experience and now I have on my LUMIA 925 WIN10 Build  10.0.14393.2551  

The step I made:
1) full backup of my device using WP Internals 
2) flashing basic ffu-image (for my phone "RM892_3051.50009.1424.0010_RETAIL_eu_euro2_200_10_438133_prd_signed") 
In this way I downgraded Win 8.1 to Cyan Version
3) Performed all updates normally through Settings->Updates AND in the Store (for all the Apps - 28 Apps have been renewed). 
In this way I upgraded the Win 8.1 to Denim. 
In fact Denim Version is mandatory ! 
Probably I could save time and start from here directly, but I wanted to perform a clean upgrade. 
4) Then I used Iutool to start the upgrade to Win10. I used the cabs located into Folder "2nd Generation -> 768 x 1280" 
The upgrade has been successful.
5) I fixed the IME Issue repeating the process three times (for 3 languages EN, DE, IT 'cause I use all three keyboards).
6) I used WP Internal to get root access directly on phone. It worked only partially... I got no root access to "EFIESP" ... only to the main OS 
7) Using REGEDIT I loaded the Mainos/Windows/System32/Config/SYSTEM structure in HKLM and I've modified 
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1049_1008
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1049
8) Restarted in Normal mode and in from Settings-> Update  I see "available update: Win10 10.0.14393.1066"
It took a while to download and install the new OS Version (ca. 90 minutes to the very end of data migration )
9) After the restart the phone checks the updates automatically and the OS has been upgraded again to the definitive 10.0.14393.2551
10) After the complete update I used again WP Internal to get root access "directly on phone" again I could only access the main OS to store the original Mdel Information using Regedit again. 

After all this only two things do not work 
BLUETOOTH (serious issue, it seems there is a driver problem or else, the device is permanently deactivated !)
the App MSN Weather does not work properly. 

I have one question:   how can I uninstall or reinstall stock Apps like MSN-Weather? 
Some not working App like MSN-NEWS or MSN-Money could be removed AND reinstalled from the Store... AND now they work fine. 
That one instead can not be removed !
 when I tap on it, I get redirected to the Store, where I can only see "this app has been already installed - OPEN"....  I tap on OPEN to land on the same point.... on Store... 
*Is there any way to REMOVE Msn-Weather to reinstall them from the store? *


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 24, 2019)

Install last appxbundle from this topic: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/version-appx-windows-store-t3482665


----------



## hello word (May 1, 2019)

I have iultool now, but where to get the generation folders?


----------



## Neverstop Tech (May 8, 2019)

*....*

I have a Samsung ATIV S (SGH-T899M) but I cannot find the iutool 2nd Gen file, plz help!


----------



## Hamed_republic (May 13, 2019)

10.0.14393.2551 insider is not good frimware 
install redstone buld


----------



## Hamed_republic (May 14, 2019)

your device is lumia 1020?


----------



## TheUmart (May 23, 2019)

hi guys,recently i was playing with my old lumia 640 dual sim (not carrier one,brought from store unlocked from get go) and i got it to latest 1703 build and that's where's at now,all working good.but i was wondering,can i get it to 1709 build and is 1709 worth it compared to 1703 builds?i plan on using it as a backup phone and maybe some whatsapp,i just love double tap and at glance features and legendary and unsurpassed win keyboard.

if it can get 1709 build and it's worth it can someone please instruct me how to do it?i've never messed with win mobile.thanks for all and any help in advance and sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Hamed_republic (May 23, 2019)

x_Mau said:


> Hello Everybody,
> I post here since I followed this tutorial  and added a little experience and now I have on my LUMIA 925 WIN10 Build  10.0.14393.2551
> 
> The step I made:
> ...

Click to collapse



i find sulolation fo fix msn weather


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (May 24, 2019)

ycvv1 said:


> hi i did followed the steps on extracting the languages file, the status showed exactly what u had mentioned, but my phone not rebooting automatically, i make it manually right now, but i stuck at the sign in part as the keyboard not functioning....
> 
> NEED HELPSSS

Click to collapse



When the phone asks for the language selection on the first boot, select English (United States) as language, the phone will restart and then the keyboard will work.

and then if you want your specific keyboard, follow this link, download file for your specific keyboard and then push it with iutool, as said by OP it will give an error and then the phone will reboot automatically, then your desired keyboard will start to work.

do not push the IME cabs that came with that big 1.5 GB package, I was doing the same and was not getting any result, then I did what I said above. Hope it will help.

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




x_Mau said:


> Hello Everybody,
> I post here since I followed this tutorial  and added a little experience and now I have on my LUMIA 925 WIN10 Build  10.0.14393.2551
> 
> The step I made:
> ...

Click to collapse



for bluetooth, this fix worked for me.


----------



## TheUmart (May 24, 2019)

i've just switched language of the keyboard in my lumia 640 DS and all went fine.i've found that majority of problems with any kind of downloads (and in MS Store) is if the sd card is mounted and if it's set to be main storage.unmounting it temporarily until store updates all of the apps and you're done with all of the configs,downloads,setting it up resolves majority of issues.then just restart the phone,set it up again as principal storage and you're good to go.


----------



## azul77 (Jun 15, 2019)

lin de las carpetas de resolucion por favor.. donde esta??


----------



## mivas (Jun 15, 2019)

Has anyone managed to install Windows 10 on a McLaren or Goldfinger?


----------



## mategera (Jun 16, 2019)

*Lumia 635 512MB keyboard problem*

Hey there,

I have a problem with my Lumia 635. It's a 512MB version. The Win10 update worked, but the keyboard problem appeared. I've got an error code of 0x80004005. According to a list of error codes it says nothing about this error. Could you help? I've tried the US English and the Hungarian keyboards since they are what I need. Thanks!


----------



## hamzamahmood623 (Jul 25, 2019)

*Please help me please*

i do everything ok and have lumia 630 dual sim and have tried installing 480x800 file from 2nd generation but after transferring files proces i get this error
[1] Transferring files complete: 133 files
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x802a0006)
[1] Failed (0x802a0006)

ERROR: 0x802a0006

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x802a0006)
Please provide me a solution quickly please


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jul 25, 2019)

hamzamahmood623 said:


> i do everything ok and have lumia 630 dual sim and have tried installing 480x800 file from 2nd generation but after transferring files proces i get this error
> [1] Transferring files complete: 133 files
> [1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x802a0006)
> [1] Failed (0x802a0006)
> ...

Click to collapse



How to choose the folder:
Lumia 52X, 62X, 720/T, 810, 820, 822, HUAWEI W2: 2nd Generation\480x800
Lumia 1320: 2nd Generation\720x1280
Lumia 920/T, 925/T, 928, 1020: 2nd Generation\768x1280
Lumia 1520: 2nd Generation\1520
Lumia 43X/532: 3rd Generation\43X-532
Lumia 535: 3rd Generation\535
*Lumia 63X: 3rd Generation\63X*
Lumia 73X: 3rd Generation\73X
Lumia 830: 3rd Generation\830


----------



## valeri.nikolov (Aug 3, 2019)

Excellent job! This resurrected my old Lumia 925, which is fully operational in terms of hardware and now it seems in terms of software  

Thanks a lot!

And if someone needs a brief tutorial of how exactly to change the registry keys here comes: https://youtu.be/bAWqMj4b53Y


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 10, 2019)

mivas said:


> Has anyone managed to install Windows 10 on a McLaren or Goldfinger?

Click to collapse



you have mclaren  or gold finger?


----------



## mivas (Aug 10, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> you have mclaren  or gold finger?

Click to collapse



Hi! McLaren. Have you achieved this? I 've searched everywhere, but nothing so far... Even to update to newer 8.1 firmware is almost impossible... To my knowledge, only these developers did this after a long way https://protobetatest.com/2018/02/06/how-we-recovered-mclaren-from-a-hardware-failure/

But nothing regarding Windows 10...


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 10, 2019)

mivas said:


> Hi! McLaren. Have you achieved this? I 've searched everywhere, but nothing so far... Even to update to newer 8.1 firmware is almost impossible... To my knowledge, only these developers did this after a long way https://protobetatest.com/2018/02/06/how-we-recovered-mclaren-from-a-hardware-failure/
> 
> But nothing regarding Windows 10...

Click to collapse



But main question is you have mclaren or goldfinger or no?
I never see who have mclaren with win10. Still is 8.1 and i have fw 8.1. I dont have fw win10 for mcl/gf


----------



## mivas (Aug 10, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> But main question is you have mclaren or goldfinger or no?

Click to collapse



emm... I am not sure if you are just kidding me or if you didn't read my reply at all... Please read the second word from my previous reply. The answer is "McLaren" 



thinhx2 said:


> I never see who have mclaren with win10. Still is 8.1 and i have fw 8.1. I dont have fw win10 for mcl/gf

Click to collapse



The first post of this thread mentions the McLaren and the Goldfinger in the list of Windows 10 Mobile offline packages, this is why I asked... 
And here my question. Do YOU have firmware for the McLaren and Goldfinger or you have a device that has 8.1 installed? Because if you have the firmware files for flashing, I would be interested (they were internal Microsoft files, never released)


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 10, 2019)

mivas said:


> emm... I am not sure if you are just kidding me or if you didn't read my reply at all... Please read the second word from my previous reply. The answer is "McLaren"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have gf fw. i dont have fw of mcl. which number build of os on your mcl? if it is 14042 tell me. try my trick to update win 10
my telegram: +84904399978
welcome


----------



## mivas (Aug 10, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> i have gf fw. i dont have fw of mcl. which number build of os on your mcl? if it is 14042 tell me. try my trick to update win 10
> my telegram: +84904399978
> welcome

Click to collapse



The full firmware revision is 03030.00000.14256.02001 (in the about section). Does it help?

If I check the Extra section, it is Lumia Denim, and somewhere it writes Core Build ID 9030.16. In Windows 10, this ID goes beyond 10000. So, I am not sure if you mean the actual Build ID number or the firmware revision number. But these are the ones I have. Or do you mean another number?


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 10, 2019)

mivas said:


> The full firmware revision is 03030.00000.14256.02001 (in the about section). Does it help?
> 
> If I check the Extra section, it is Lumia Denim, and somewhere it writes Core Build ID 9030.16. In Windows 10, this ID goes beyond 10000. So, I am not sure if you mean the actual Build ID number or the firmware revision number. But these are the ones I have. Or do you mean another number?

Click to collapse



Nice,14256 newer than GF 14042. Can you backup it and share me ?
Better is talk in telegram. Thank


----------



## mivas (Aug 10, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> Nice,14256 newer than GF 14042. Can you backup it and share me ?
> Better is talk in telegram. Thank

Click to collapse



Hi. I don't have telegram, but I saw your gmail, I will write to you there. However, how can you backup the firmware of an unreleased prototype? So far I know only one working method, backup of the whole mass storage drive as an image file (.img)

The developers that updated their McLaren to the latest 8.1 version are the same who achieved a backup this way. They have a guide here

https://protobetatest.com/2018/08/2...ust-got-a-prototype-what-do-i-need-to-do-now/

But if you know any other way, please let me know. Else, this image file is a 30GB file...

P.S. the proto from the windows central had a firmware of 8.10.14128.140. Is this older than mine? They are written in a different way, so I can't tell for sure...


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 10, 2019)

mivas said:


> Hi. I don't have telegram, but I saw your gmail, I will write to you there. However, how can you backup the firmware of an unreleased prototype? So far I know only one working method, backup of the whole mass storage drive as an image file (.img)
> 
> The developers that updated their McLaren to the latest 8.1 version are the same who achieved a backup this way. They have a guide here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay,i can talk in gmail or facebook
Yes convert from img to ffu to can fast flash: flash ffu about 5 mins,restore img take 4 hour for 32gb
Example ,ffu for my id326 bezeless display : https://mega.nz/#F!GR8gCA5Z!YUjZAh0jN0edOyTcVArzmw
Yes,your fw newer than all. Make free space of pc about 30gb and up,backup it before do anything like cook firmware,update firmware


----------



## mivas (Aug 10, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> Okay,i can talk in gmail or facebook
> Yes convert from img to ffu to can fast flash: flash ffu about 5 mins,restore img take 4 hour for 32gb
> Example ,ffu for my id326 bezeless display : https://mega.nz/#F!GR8gCA5Z!YUjZAh0jN0edOyTcVArzmw
> Yes,your fw newer than all. Make free space of pc about 30gb and up,backup it before do anything like cook firmware,update firmware

Click to collapse



Ok, I sent you an email. There is a lot of work to do if we want to succeed, but the deal is that we share a guide here if we achieve anything in the end


----------



## txt1 (Aug 24, 2019)

TRied upgrade on nokia 635 512mb tmobile OS version  8.10.12400.899 firmware 01061.00074.14391.37104
I'm able to download all the files, but halfway thru pre to install, I get error message unable to open ...306
Is there any way to upgrade my 8.1 os, is that my problem?
Do I need a different firmware? This is the latest update from tmobile.


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Aug 24, 2019)

*HELP*

I think I pushed a wrong keyboard cab file. The phone shows "" sign after the gears, i'm unable to hard reset it, soft reboot didn't worked. Any idea how to remove the pushed cab?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 24, 2019)

Nokia Care Suite or Windows Device Recovery Tool in dead flash mode.


----------



## mivas (Aug 26, 2019)

mivas said:


> Ok, I sent you an email. There is a lot of work to do if we want to succeed, but the deal is that we share a guide here if we achieve anything in the end

Click to collapse



Ok, so one idea is actually to trick the phone into a different WP8.1 model than can update further. I tried with the non-lumia model that our friend suggested, but it didn't work... Is there any link with Lumia registry keys perhaps? In this guide, for instance, we see the 950 XL single/dual SIM. Do we have a source for other Lumia phones?


----------



## lifesport (Aug 30, 2019)

*windows 10 mobile update*

thank you


----------



## Redjulius (Sep 15, 2019)

*Gracias*



hikari_calyx said:


> In August 2016, I released Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package for old models that can't get to Windows 10 right now in several communities in China.
> Today, I'd like to present this package to everyone in XDA.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I had already evicted my Lumia 820 in 8.1:crying: but I found your video, then your thread and I could update it to 10, with the keyboard problem but I could solve it, it cost me work but I did it, hahahahaha. THANK YOU!:good:


----------



## hybrid_peanut (Sep 17, 2019)

Is there an offline update for the HP Elite X3 which brings CShell support? The one that Microsoft accidentally released, I think it's build 16212


----------



## djesxLE (Sep 24, 2019)

*On IT: Lumia 530 DualSim 4GB - yes, it looking good *

I was able to update my phone with the 535 reg fix, stuck on 10586.... And - **** happens  - a bit stupidness by me let me take an image backup of the phone WITH Bitlocker enabled..... I tried all things - the phone "nearly was 3 time dead", and i always found some way to get it back - on stock 8.1...

All Hacks for Insider And the 535 doesn't work any more - what was to expect... but then i found your offline cab's... new hope... 
didn't work (in addition, i've complicated it - for fun by expecting the "2nd Generation" it's 3rd ).

I was short before giving up, tried some stock images - but then i dived into the cabs and realized: it really looks like the build in windows updating process and i found the SOC in the 3rd gen.....  But with 1GB free, after a bit trying... and even after OOBE, it's nearly impossible and with the update on SD-Card won't work....

The magic idea was like an too-easy-for-beeing-great-but-really-fat idea that flashed my brain - SURE... 
Easiest way you can think:
Recovered the STOCK 8.1 with Stock Windows Device Recovery Tool (which was a realy great helper to rescume my dead 530^^) did all the way until first reboot and i left it in the first OOBE screen "Welcome"... 
At this point it's fully reachable via the tools, so i had full iutool support and started your package.... at this moment there were no hope left, i was sure to expect the error at some undefined point..... 
Tranfer succedded update started.... i was not sure when to uplug or reboot.... so i left it maybe an hour - and i could see on my dektop 1.68 GB free.... yes, files on the  phne and we need only 1.41.... I still wasn't sure if its may a failure resetting on itself or really up to 10.....

Now i need to work on a second update because i stuck with 50MB missing space for the official update provided by windows (Some 14003 or sth....  one last try tonigt... downloading some files currently..... some work to do - but long story short: 4GB for offline update, yes capable ) THANK YOU MAN, THE BEST WAY TO UPDATE ANYTING... Thanks man....

Now on 10586.107 awaiting 10.0.14003.1176 with 680MB Free needs 717MB  so hard


----------



## thinhx2 (Sep 28, 2019)

djesxLE said:


> I was able to update my phone with the 535 reg fix, stuck on 10586.... And - **** happens  - a bit stupidness by me let me take an image backup of the phone WITH Bitlocker enabled..... I tried all things - the phone "nearly was 3 time dead", and i always found some way to get it back - on stock 8.1...
> 
> All Hacks for Insider And the 535 doesn't work any more - what was to expect... but then i found your offline cab's... new hope...
> didn't work (in addition, i've complicated it - for fun by expecting the "2nd Generation" it's 3rd ).
> ...

Click to collapse



It not work on my 520 4gb rom prototype, still notice bug: full disk when update new os


----------



## RomioVIP (Sep 30, 2019)

thanks for info its really help


----------



## honeyman_1989 (Oct 20, 2019)

what did you do people to solve the keyboard problem ??


----------



## kdanina (Oct 20, 2019)

honeyman_1989 said:


> what did you do people to solve the keyboard problem ??

Click to collapse



I went to settings -> language keyboards and deleted a keyboard any except en-us


----------



## Marko Ing (Nov 26, 2019)

Am I gonna lose my data and applications if I install windows 10 on my Lumia 630? 
I have same applications (viber.conversations..) which I would like to save


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 4, 2019)

To subscribers of this topic:

For some reason, I've updated the offline update package to V5.2 beta 2.
I treated it as the most important update - remember to check here.


----------



## testymctestface (Dec 9, 2019)

What can I do to fix this ? 











No log files are created for some reason.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 11, 2019)

testymctestface said:


> What can I do to fix this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't place the update package to a directory that contains space.
Issue will be fixed soon.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 11, 2019)

UPDATE:
Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update Package V5.2 beta3 main executable updated!
Changes:
- Fixed the issue that the tool doesn't work when the path contains space.
- Fixed the issue that verify will fail when temp directory doesn't exist at first time.
- Other judgement fix.

Updated full package is uploading, which also contains:
- Interop Tools v1.9.400 (credits to @gus33000 )
- REG file that will change the model to L638, L640XL or L950XL for updating to 14393.xxxx, 15063.xxx or 15254.600.

Users who have already downloaded V5.2 beta2 can download beta 3 executable update file in attachment.


----------



## testymctestface (Dec 11, 2019)

Yey, i finally managed to install it on Lumia 520. It took about an hour to install and 5 minutes to boot (I thought it was bricked). Thing is very, very slow (as expected), but this phone isn't my daily driver so it's OK. I still love it


----------



## reza_xdv (Dec 13, 2019)

I tried to update my Lumia 520 to w10, but it shows me this error:

Command executed successfully.
The syntax of the command is incorrect.

I'm using the 5.2 b2 package and b3 win10oup exe file.
I have the requirements installed and the app detects my phone. After typing yes, it shows the log files path and then shows me the syntax error and closes itself.
I have even the required firmware base installed.
Could you please help me with this?
Here are the logs (attached)


----------



## Mikelsson70 (Dec 14, 2019)

Always say wdrt not installed, it was done several times and working well.
What registery key program is checking?


----------



## mivas (Dec 23, 2019)

hikari_calyx said:


> UPDATE:
> Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update Package V5.2 beta3 main executable updated!
> Changes:
> - Fixed the issue that the tool doesn't work when the path contains space.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great work! I have just started downloading the new version! With the 4.1 I had successfully installed win10 mobile on my Lumia 925.

I still have the same question though. You include files for the Nokia McLaren too. Since it is 3D Touch, and this tech was built for WP8.1, can Win10 be installed on the McLaren and work too? I haven't managed it so far with the v4.1...


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 27, 2019)

To subscribers:

Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update Package V5.2 beta 4 updated!
What's new in Beta 4?
- Add Simplified Chinese translation of main executable (win10oup_cn.exe) .
- Ignore the "MMOSLOADER" file to prevent the executable itself.
- Change the logic of judging if WDRT installed.
- Fix the FC issue of beta 3.
- Now it can be used if the path contains space.
- Administrator previleges no longer required.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 28, 2019)

mivas said:


> Great work! I have just started downloading the new version! With the 4.1 I had successfully installed win10 mobile on my Lumia 925.
> 
> I still have the same question though. You include files for the Nokia McLaren too. Since it is 3D Touch, and this tech was built for WP8.1, can Win10 be installed on the McLaren and work too? I haven't managed it so far with the v4.1...

Click to collapse



Try beta 4 then. I wonder it will pick suitable files for McLaren automatically, as I don't have McLaren right here.
Remember to make full emmc backup before doing this.


----------



## mivas (Dec 28, 2019)

hikari_calyx said:


> Try beta 4 then. I wonder it will pick suitable files for McLaren automatically, as I don't have McLaren right here.
> Remember to make full emmc backup before doing this.

Click to collapse



But there is a folder for McLaren/Goldfinger in your files and in the description (first page), the issue is that it fails to install the update... The latest 8.1 that I have is earlier than the minimum recommended one, so probably this is the issue. But apart from this, are the drivers functional with Win10 Mobile? Pre-touch technology was built on WP8/8.1, so will the digitizer be functional with W10? Even as standard touch?


----------



## ChauKhanh (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all !
My phone is Lumia 1020 AT&T RM-877, can I update to Wp10 with this method ? 
Tks !


----------



## FedoraNikolai (Dec 28, 2019)

*Error 0x80070057 Command failed 2 is not recognized HELP!*

I'm using v5.2b4 (tried 5 times to finally got it complete after hours).
-Got the following error:
ERROR: 0x80070057
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070057)
'2' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
ERROR: Package is not dumped properly. Please try again."
-My details:
Windows 7 32-bit
Latest WDRT (today) installed with all dependencies
Extracted to folder C:\HCTSW
USB connection direct (I thought it could be the problem)
Windows Phone Lumia 1020 with latest OS available from WDRT
-I've tried 5 times upon restarting my PC and Phone and checking connections but the same error pops out
Please Help!


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 29, 2019)

FedoraNikolai said:


> I'm using v5.2b4 (tried 5 times to finally got it complete after hours).
> -Got the following error:
> ERROR: 0x80070057
> Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070057)
> ...

Click to collapse



As a temporarily workaround, try to change the format in "intl.cpl" (Time & Zone Settings) to Chinese (Simplified China) before using.
I will build English environment, check workaround and release beta 5.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 29, 2019)

mivas said:


> But there is a folder for McLaren/Goldfinger in your files and in the description (first page), the issue is that it fails to install the update... The latest 8.1 that I have is earlier than the minimum recommended one, so probably this is the issue. But apart from this, are the drivers functional with Win10 Mobile? Pre-touch technology was built on WP8/8.1, so will the digitizer be functional with W10? Even as standard touch?

Click to collapse



Attach the cab file created by getdulogs here. I will choose packages for you.


----------



## ChauKhanh (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi all !
My phone is Lumia 1020 AT&T RM-877, can I update to Wp10 with this method ? 
Tks !
Can you help me ? Please ...


----------



## FedoraNikolai (Dec 29, 2019)

*Worked but then another error*



hikari_calyx said:


> As a temporarily workaround, try to change the format in "intl.cpl" (Time & Zone Settings) to Chinese (Simplified China) before using.
> I will build English environment, check workaround and release beta 5.

Click to collapse



The workaround solved the first error but then another came up.
Perhaps the format differences are creating errors.
I'm so excited to Update to Win10 that I'll be waiting for your Beta 5 release by the minute!
Thanks for all the good work and let me know if I can be of any assistance for you.





---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




ChauKhanh said:


> Hi all !
> My phone is Lumia 1020 AT&T RM-877, can I update to Wp10 with this method ?
> Tks !
> Can you help me ? Please ...

Click to collapse



Hi there! My Lumia is the same as yours and THIS thread is all about Updating to Win10 Mobile.
It implies an AMAZING work by hikari_calyx, who is working very hard to get rid of some minor bugs in the current 5.2 Beta 4 version of this GREAT solution.
So let's wait!


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 29, 2019)

To subscribers:

5.2 Beta 5 main executable released!



> What's new in Beta 5?
> - Replace buggy timestamp acquiring method.
> To use this new method, your PC must have PowerShell enabled, which I think Windows 7 or newer OS should have that enabled by default, regardless of your current time / date format.
> Also, this will also make the tool usable in 2020.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FedoraNikolai (Dec 29, 2019)

*Success!!!*



hikari_calyx said:


> To subscribers:
> 
> 5.2 Beta 5 main executable released!

Click to collapse



hikari_calyx you are AMAZING!!!
In case anyone gets the MSVCP120.dll missing error, just install the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package.
I'll be in touch :good:


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 30, 2019)

Also, if you have figured out some sort of trick to install W10M on 530 or other 4GB ROM models, you can still use it.

I only added warning when it detects known 4GB ROM models, you can ignore the warning and continue.


----------



## mivas (Dec 30, 2019)

hikari_calyx said:


> Try beta 4 then. I wonder it will pick suitable files for McLaren automatically, as I don't have McLaren right here.
> Remember to make full emmc backup before doing this.

Click to collapse



Hi again. So, with the Windows Device Recovery Tool (that is required in version 5), it cannot recognize the McLaren, since it is unreleased. With version 4.1 though, I could send the packages of your wim file manually (iutool).

I will try again, and also try the getdulogs tool.

One question before this. Is there any way to capture the image of emmc as ffu file? Compared to img files, there are many advantages (speed and final size are some of them). The only thing I had found from Microsoft, it was referring to desktop Windows and I am not sure how it would work here... Any suggestion is highly welcome


----------



## mivas (Dec 30, 2019)

hikari_calyx said:


> Attach the cab file created by getdulogs here. I will choose packages for you.

Click to collapse



I attach the Devicelog.cab here. My firmware is 14116, earlier than the recommended one. Perhaps there is still a way to install the updates?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 30, 2019)

mivas said:


> Hi again. So, with the Windows Device Recovery Tool (that is required in version 5), it cannot recognize the McLaren, since it is unreleased. With version 4.1 though, I could send the packages of your wim file manually (iutool).
> 
> I will try again, and also try the getdulogs tool.
> 
> One question before this. Is there any way to capture the image of emmc as ffu file? Compared to img files, there are many advantages (speed and final size are some of them). The only thing I had found from Microsoft, it was referring to desktop Windows and I am not sure how it would work here... Any suggestion is highly welcome

Click to collapse



I remember someone showed me RM1051 ffu before Don't know if it could be shared.

As for packages need to be copy, I'll create a list for you.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Dec 31, 2019)

mivas said:


> I attach the Devicelog.cab here. My firmware is 14116, earlier than the recommended one. Perhaps there is still a way to install the updates?

Click to collapse



Copy following contents and save it to pkgcopy.bat, place it to the same directory of where win10oup.exe placed, execute it:


```
rd /s /q pkgs
md pkgs
copy repo\Microsoft.DEVICELAYOUT_QC8974.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.HoverFM.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.Input.mtf_LANG_en-gb.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_af-za.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ar-sa.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_az-latn-az.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_be-by.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_bg-bg.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ca-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_cs-cz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_da-dk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_de-de.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_el-gr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_en-gb.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_en-us.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_es-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_es-mx.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_et-ee.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_eu-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_fa-ir.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_fi-fi.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_fil-ph.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_fr-ca.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_fr-fr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_gl-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ha-latn-ng.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_he-il.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_hi-in.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_hr-hr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_hu-hu.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_id-id.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_it-it.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ja-jp.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_kk-kz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ko-kr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_lt-lt.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_lv-lv.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_mk-mk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ms-my.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_nb-no.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_nl-nl.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_pl-pl.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_pt-br.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_pt-pt.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ro-ro.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ru-ru.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_sk-sk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_sl-si.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_sq-al.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_sr-latn-rs.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_sv-se.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_th-th.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_tr-tr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_uk-ua.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_uz-latn-uz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_vi-vn.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_zh-cn.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_zh-tw.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MainOS.Production_RES_1080x1920.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MobileCore.Prod.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_BINGAPPS.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_BOOTSEQUENCE_RETAIL.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_FACEBOOK.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_af-za.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ar-sa.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_az-latn-az.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_be-by.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_bg-bg.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ca-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_cs-cz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_da-dk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_de-de.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_el-gr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_en-gb.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_en-us.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_es-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_es-mx.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_et-ee.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_eu-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_fa-ir.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_fi-fi.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_fil-ph.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_fr-ca.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_fr-fr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_gl-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ha-latn-ng.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_he-il.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_hi-in.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_hr-hr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_hu-hu.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_id-id.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_it-it.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ja-jp.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_kk-kz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ko-kr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_lt-lt.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_lv-lv.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_mk-mk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ms-my.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_nb-no.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_nl-nl.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_pl-pl.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_pt-br.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_pt-pt.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ro-ro.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_ru-ru.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_sk-sk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_sl-si.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_sq-al.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_sr-latn-rs.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_sv-se.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_th-th.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_tr-tr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_uk-ua.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_uz-latn-uz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_vi-vn.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_zh-cn.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NAVIGATIONBAR.MainOS_LANG_zh-tw.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_NETLOG_RETAIL.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_OPTIMIZED_BOOT.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_SKYPE.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PhoneFM.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.HT.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_af-za.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ar-sa.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_az-latn-az.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_be-by.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_bg-bg.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ca-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_cs-cz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_da-dk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_de-de.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_el-gr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_en-gb.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_en-us.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_es-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_es-mx.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_et-ee.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_eu-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_fa-ir.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_fi-fi.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_fil-ph.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_fr-ca.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_fr-fr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_gl-es.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ha-latn-ng.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_he-il.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_hi-in.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_hr-hr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_hu-hu.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_id-id.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_it-it.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ja-jp.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_kk-kz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ko-kr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_lt-lt.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_lv-lv.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_mk-mk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ms-my.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_nb-no.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_nl-nl.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_pl-pl.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_pt-br.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_pt-pt.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ro-ro.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_ru-ru.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_sk-sk.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_sl-si.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_sq-al.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_sr-latn-rs.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_sv-se.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_th-th.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_tr-tr.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_uk-ua.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_uz-latn-uz.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_vi-vn.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_zh-cn.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_LANG_zh-tw.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.MainOS_RES_1080x1920.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.RELEASE_PRODUCTION.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.SOC_QC8974.MainOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.Speech.Data_LANG_en-gb.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MobileCore.UpdateOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.RELEASE_PRODUCTION.UpdateOS.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.UpdateOS.Production.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.EFIESP.Production.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MobileCore.Prod.EFIESP.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.MS_BOOTSEQUENCE_RETAIL.EFIESP.spk* pkgs\
copy repo\Microsoft.RELEASE_PRODUCTION.EFIESP.spk* pkgs\
```

Finally, push the pkgs directory to the phone with iutool.
In my first test, these packages are missing, I'll see if I could grab them individually:

```
Microsoft.HoverFM.spk*
Microsoft.MS_NETLOG_RETAIL.MainOS.spk*
Microsoft.PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.HT.MainOS.spk*
```

While HoverFM and PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.HT.MainOS exist in later OS updates, MS_NETLOG_RETAIL doesn't exist in later updates.
I've been told the touch screen could be unusable after update, so please connect a bluetooth mouse (if you have) before you update.
I'm creating Offline Update Package 2 to 10586.1176, 14393.1066, 14393.2551 and 15063.297.

In case you want to restore the phone back to original, thor2 will help:

```
thor2 -mode uefiflash -imagefile D:\path\to\your\mclaren\backup.img -startsector 0
```


----------



## Mikelsson70 (Dec 31, 2019)

Older 925 windows 10 install hang and after recovery, windows 8 version is too old and Microsoft not support updates newer updates.
Can i force update to 10?

edit. seems now phone found 8.x update.
Finding take about 20minutes. maybe Microsoft priority low update servers.


----------



## mivas (Dec 31, 2019)

hikari_calyx said:


> Copy following contents and save it to pkgcopy.bat, place it to the same directory of where win10oup.exe placed, execute it:
> 
> While HoverFM and PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.HT.MainOS exist in later OS updates, MS_NETLOG_RETAIL doesn't exist in later updates.
> I've been told the touch screen could be unusable after update, so please connect a bluetooth mouse (if you have) before you update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the details and for picking specific packages!

Version 5 of win10oup though, always fails to detect Windows Device Recovery Tool in my system, although the latest version is installed. I reinstalled it, reboot pc, but still the same... So, I can only proceed manually. Which I did. I copied manually all the packages you had in the list (189 files) and sent them with iutool. All are transferred successfully to the device. Unfortunately, after about 10% completion, it fails again... I attach the error I get.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 1, 2020)

mivas said:


> Copy following contents and save it to pkgcopy.bat, place it to the same directory of where win10oup.exe placed, execute it:
> 
> While HoverFM and PRERELEASE_PROTECTED.HT.MainOS exist in later OS updates, MS_NETLOG_RETAIL doesn't exist in later updates.
> I've been told the touch screen could be unusable after update, so please connect a bluetooth mouse (if you have) before you update.
> ...

Click to collapse



When the error appears, use getdulogs to obtain detailed output log, so I can know what's wrong.


----------



## mivas (Jan 1, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> When the error appears, use getdulogs to obtain detailed output log, so I can know what's wrong.

Click to collapse



I tried again, same error. Then I run the phoneupdater from iutool folder and I get the attached cab file.


----------



## asamir91 (Jan 2, 2020)

*update fails*

my Lumia 530 (rm-1019) ran out of memory when i try to update from os version 10586.107 -> 14393.1066
i have tried to hard reset the mobile and remove the OEM apps multiple times but the updating always fails.

when i tried lumia 640 XL registry info it fails when it reaches 80% of preparing for installation step.
when i tried lumia 535 registry info it fails when it reaches 12% of preparing for installation step.

with error mentioning that the update needs an empty 1.29 GB to complete even i have already emptied 1.35 GB before running the update. 

is there a way to have this update offline ??


----------



## johnalia (Jan 2, 2020)

*I want to purchase Windows 10*

I want to purchase Windows 10


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 2, 2020)

mivas said:


> I tried again, same error. Then I run the phoneupdater from iutool folder and I get the attached cab file.

Click to collapse



In ImgUpd.log, line 214:

```
[00:00:48] src\baseos\prod\imgupd\iuvalidator\packagevalidationrules.cpp, PackageValidationRules::Rule_DetectFileCollisions, line 160, File collision detected, File '\windows\System32\Drivers\ndiscap.sys' found in packages 'Microsoft.MS_NETLOG_RETAIL.MainOS' and 'Microsoft.MainOS.Production'.
```

So try to find out how to remove this package.


----------



## mivas (Jan 2, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> In ImgUpd.log, line 214:
> 
> ```
> [00:00:48] src\baseos\prod\imgupd\iuvalidator\packagevalidationrules.cpp, PackageValidationRules::Rule_DetectFileCollisions, line 160, File collision detected, File '\windows\System32\Drivers\ndiscap.sys' found in packages 'Microsoft.MS_NETLOG_RETAIL.MainOS' and 'Microsoft.MainOS.Production'.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. I removed the packages (4 in total) that were in collision, and it installed the remaining 185 ones. However, after rebooting, I got a blue screen of death with a sad smiley... I tried power+down button combo, it rebooted again, but still sad smiley... I got it bricked!

I restored it with the backup image now, so everything is fine, but no Win10M so far... Perhaps we need later 8.1 firmware to successfully install the updates? Or the packages I removed were essential? Maybe we could fix the collision without removing them completely?

For instance, you mentioned a driver? inside one package \windows\System32\Drivers\ndiscap.sys
But I couldn't find this file to remove this exclusively...


----------



## kbrander7 (Jan 3, 2020)

*"ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005)" and more*

Hello I am getting this error. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## florisz1 (Jan 3, 2020)

*v5.2 beta5 win10oup exe seen as trojan*

v5.2 beta5 win10oup executables seen as trojans. See screenshot.


----------



## uiqjirka (Jan 4, 2020)

False detection.


----------



## Buatamak (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello,

I have just come across this forum and read some of the related threads of this topic. I am using a Nokia Lumia 435 RM-1068 and like so many others, at this late stage, am trying to salvage all that I can of what I have on this phone and transit as painlessly to Windows 10 Mobile. Hopefully I can transfer all that I can and eventually move across to Android (once I can afford to).

I'd like to make sure that in going thru all of this updating to Windows 10, I don't loose any bit of data from this ancient phone of mine which has served me well to this very day.

Am I mistaken in thinking that this *updating will keep my current apps and their history, data, etc,...* and not actually wipe out everything to end up with a new Windows 10 devoid of what was there previously?

Can anyone please advise on the best (and hopefully easiest) and most cost effective way I can *backup my phone* before I proceed?

I have attempted to use Windows Phone Internals but my phone battery keeps dying before I can even do the backup.

I have also looked into the availability of a PC Nokia Suite (or similar) for my phone model but sadly to no avail. Some of us out there may remember such software in the past, where it was able to to backup, transfer data and so much more.

I have looked at also the option of MobileTrans but sadly I can't afford this.

I hope someone can reply to this.

Help!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ciacho132066 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello. Can anyone give me a link to UItool? The link has not been working for a long time ...


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 7, 2020)

Ciacho132066 said:


> Hello. Can anyone give me a link to UItool? The link has not been working for a long time ...

Click to collapse



Use V5.2beta5 build. It already contains iutool.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 7, 2020)

Buatamak said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just come across this forum and read some of the related threads of this topic. I am using a Nokia Lumia 435 RM-1068 and like so many others, at this late stage, am trying to salvage all that I can of what I have on this phone and transit as painlessly to Windows 10 Mobile. Hopefully I can transfer all that I can and eventually move across to Android (once I can afford to).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For Lumia 435, try to use external SD card and OTC Updater.


----------



## dotnickcommaone (Jan 8, 2020)

this tool worked great on my 520 and 920,however my 521 can't due to the old 8.1 version so is there a way to push 8.1 gdr1/2 to it?


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 9, 2020)

So I'm trying to update a Lumia 925 to back up Whatsapp before the app completely stops working and I am having trouble following these instructions.

The file I have downloaded is HCTSW_Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta5.lzma2.c400274c1653c7185d1e14355e8199d6b58509bacb70425e0c5b7a9cee7225d7

I have no idea which folder I should be extracting for this phone.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 9, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> So I'm trying to update a Lumia 925 to back up Whatsapp before the app completely stops working and I am having trouble following these instructions.
> 
> The file I have downloaded is HCTSW_Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta5.lzma2.c400274c1653c7185d1e14355e8199d6b58509bacb70425e0c5b7a9cee7225d7
> 
> I have no idea which folder I should be extracting for this phone.

Click to collapse



The usage of V5.2 is completely different from all the previous versions. Just extract all of files.

Watch this video for procedure:


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 10, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> The usage of V5.2 is completely different from all the previous versions. Just extract all of files.
> 
> Watch this video for procedure:

Click to collapse



Thanks but I appear to be getting the following error message after the prompt asks me to connect the phone to the PC to continue.

*'getdulogs' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

If your phone is listed above, input "yes" (without quotes) and press Enter to continue.*

However aside from the message shown above no phone is listed.


----------



## mivas (Jan 10, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> So I'm trying to update a Lumia 925 to back up Whatsapp before the app completely stops working and I am having trouble following these instructions.

Click to collapse



Actually I have found a patched Whatsapp, which is supposed to work after the end of support. But I haven't test it yet. On 14th January it will stop working, so I can try it then.


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 10, 2020)

Can anyone please help with this getdulogs issue?  I am unable to proceed with the installation.


----------



## mivas (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi. I am getting an error before installation even starts on a 64GB Lumia 1020. I attach the cab file


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 11, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> Thanks but I appear to be getting the following error message after the prompt asks me to connect the phone to the PC to continue.
> 
> 'getdulogs' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't download the whole 1.6GB package, instead you downloaded the patch file only, which doesn't contain the packages you need to push to the phone.

Or, you didn't extract the package and just clicked win10oup.exe in archive file.


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 11, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> You didn't download the whole 1.6GB package, instead you downloaded the patch file only, which doesn't contain the packages you need to push to the phone.
> 
> Or, you didn't extract the package and just clicked win10oup.exe in archive file.

Click to collapse



You're right!

But I've now got another problem. During the installation process I am getting two further error messages:

The code execution cannot proceed because MSVCP120.dll was not found. Reinstalling the program may fix the problem.

and

The code execution cannot proceed because MSVCR120.dll was not found. Reinstalling the program may fix the problem.

At the end of it, the packages haven't been pushed to the phone even though it states that it is 'All Done'.

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------

I also get the following message:

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 11, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> You're right!
> 
> But I've now got another problem. During the installation process I am getting two further error messages:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Runtime.
If you use 64bit Windows, you'll need to install both 32bit and 64bit Redistributable runtimes.


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 11, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> Install Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Runtime.
> If you use 64bit Windows, you'll need to install both 32bit and 64bit Redistributable runtimes.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm running 32bit WIndows 10 so I installed this:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/confirmation.aspx?id=5555

&

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=8328

but I'm still getting the same error messages.  

Also the command prompt says it is copying files but no files are shown being transferred in the way that can be seen in the video.

At the end it says All Done.


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 12, 2020)

I've tried this a few times now with  Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Runtime installed but i am still getting the same error messages and no files pushed or copied to my device.


----------



## gcoder22 (Jan 12, 2020)

How can I get the decryption key to download thp package from (W10M_OUP_V52B2.txt)
Thanks


----------



## mivas (Jan 12, 2020)

mivas said:


> Hi. I am getting an error before installation even starts on a 64GB Lumia 1020. I attach the cab file

Click to collapse



Ok, I managed to get it to Win10, with the phone updater tool. Probably the 1280x768 folder from version 4 had some incompatible packages? I still can't get version 5 to work, it always says that the WDRT is not installed, although I have it already (tried uninstalling, then reinstallation, but still the same..)


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 12, 2020)

mivas said:


> Ok, I managed to get it to Win10, with the phone updater tool. Probably the 1280x768 folder from version 4 had some incompatible packages? I still can't get version 5 to work, it always says that the WDRT is not installed, although I have it already (tried uninstalling, then reinstallation, but still the same..)

Click to collapse



I might have to give this a try instead. Are there any directions for this?


----------



## mivas (Jan 12, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> I might have to give this a try instead. Are there any directions for this?

Click to collapse



If you haven't tried to install manually, you could still try version 4 from the 1st page of the thread. You simply copy the updates from the v4.1 wim file (unzip with 7-Zip the wim file), from the respective folder to a new folder with a short path to make it easier. Then use iutool that you download from the first page again, and then direct it to the folder where you have copied the update packages. You need to have only one windowsphone device connected, and it should work.

Everything is written in more detail on the first page though, for both version 5.x (automated one) and below it for the older (manual) version 4.x.

In my case it worked for a Lumia 925, but not for a Lumia 1020 64GB...


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 12, 2020)

Well the automated offline 5.x version DEFINITELY doesn't work for my Lumia 925.  I have now tried it countless times and have also installed the 2010 and 2012 versions of the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable to no avail.

I'll try and follow your directions for the 4.x version but if you would be so kind enough to provide step by step instructions, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## tech.newbie (Jan 12, 2020)

So I had success using the manual method!  Thanks so much mivas. Does anyone know where I can download the latest version of Interop tools and how I go about installing it?


----------



## Thomas TW (Jan 13, 2020)

The update zip failed to download, only in waiting


----------



## ben_joseph (Jan 14, 2020)

I did download via your links but when I carry out the manipulation as in the video I am told that "copypkg.cmd not found or path not found" I looked for this file in my downloaded files and I did not see sorry help -me


----------



## evilwise (Jan 14, 2020)

I am unfortunately also having trouble with the installer.  I've tried on both my Windows 7 machine and my Windows 10 machine

When system language is set to default:
"1" is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
ERROR: Package is not dumped properly. Please try again.

When system language is set to Chinese (Simple):
'22001"_"115615".cab"' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
ERROR: Package is not dumped properly. Please try again.

I appreciate the good work being done here and I would like to get this device (Lumia 1520) updated before Microsoft removes all the OTA updates. Hopefully someone somewhere is trying to get them archived into FFU format or something similar.

Update:
I went ahead and did it "manually"
-downloaded iutool from the OP
-downloaded the 4.1 version updater from the OP
-used PowerIso to extract the 1520 directory
-followed this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozt4QuQJj5U

Went down no problem and I'm on WM10 version 10586. While I guess I really wanted 10536 it's still nice to know I should be able to get it back to this state any time. Thanks so much for compiling all these cabs and I hope my reposting the video helps people who are stuck until the installer's syntax gets straightened out!


----------



## mivas (Jan 14, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> So I had success using the manual method!  Thanks so much mivas. Does anyone know where I can download the latest version of Interop tools and how I go about installing it?

Click to collapse



That's nice! Sorry, I just saw the message. Actually, I left my Lumia 925 on the first Win10 Update, with which it runs quite smoothly and I get access to the Store. I have heard that other people with 925/920 who changed the registry and went to the latest Win10 versions, their phones became really laggy and either went back to 8.1 or even sold them. So, I haven't changed registry, unlocking, etc to be honest, because I want to keep it running smoothly. So far, I am happy with it! 

It is weird though that the automated version 5.2 doesn't work with many people, but the manual installation of packages from 4.1 always (or at least in most cases) works...


----------



## worldspy99 (Jan 17, 2020)

I am trying to update my Lumia and having the same issues. I have the Redistributable C++ 64bit and 32 bit installed and still get the two DLL file errors.


----------



## mivas (Jan 17, 2020)

worldspy99 said:


> I am trying to update my Lumia and having the same issues. I have the Redistributable C++ 64bit and 32 bit installed and still get the two DLL file errors.

Click to collapse



Are you referring to version 5.2 or version 4.1? If none of them works, maybe you can try with the phone updater tool (tourniquet)


----------



## worldspy99 (Jan 17, 2020)

mivas said:


> Are you referring to version 5.2 or version 4.1? If none of them works, maybe you can try with the phone updater tool (tourniquet)

Click to collapse



5.2 was having errors, same one as described here by a few people. 

I downloaded 4.1 and used iutool manual commands in C:\ to push the files. It's running WM10 now and on the second update.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hikari_calyx (Jan 19, 2020)

tech.newbie said:


> Thanks. I'm running 32bit WIndows 10 so I installed this:
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/confirmation.aspx?id=5555
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you may need to install all the known Visual C++ redistributable to fix this, from 2005 to 2019.


----------



## shadowlesssword (Jan 21, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> For Lumia 435, try to use external SD card and OTC Updater.

Click to collapse



I have Nokia 435 RM1070

can you upload a file with the SD card method as I am having the same problem.

Thanks


----------



## AcornSky (Jan 29, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> You didn't download the whole 1.6GB package, instead you downloaded the patch file only, which doesn't contain the packages you need to push to the phone.
> 
> Or, you didn't extract the package and just clicked win10oup.exe in archive file.

Click to collapse



I seem to have the same problem - I'm getting "getdulogs' is not recognized as an internal or external command" - but I can't see what it is that I should have downloaded.  I downloaded the only zip file, at the bottom of the list (W10M_OUP_V52b5.execupdate.deflate.C628EECEB00DE76666AC6215CEB50E7F69128DB69B02412FEF45FE0701FC95), then used 'extract all', went into the extracted folder and clicked on the win10oup.exe file

I'm sure I'm being stupid, but I can't see what else to do...


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 29, 2020)

Getdulogs is part of the Windows Driver Kit (WDK).


----------



## myxdaforever (Jan 30, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> The usage of V5.2 is completely different from all the previous versions. Just extract all of files.
> 
> Watch this video for procedure:

Click to collapse



It is great tutorial! It is detailed, clear and working. I installed Win10 with all the updates on Lumia 925.  The "About" window looks exactly, as in the video, but with Lumia 925. The phone now can get connected to the Store. However, most of the programs don't work, even those, which were initially installed on the phone! The phone downloads apps updates or new apps, installs them but cannot run. Instead, gives a prompt to get them again. I discovered only couple of working apps.  Is there  fix to this condition? Thank you.


----------



## myxdaforever (Jan 30, 2020)

myxdaforever said:


> It is great tutorial! It is detailed, clear and working. I installed Win10 with all the updates on Lumia 925. The "About" window looks exactly, as in the video, but with Lumia 925. The phone now can get connected to the Store. However, most of the programs don't work, even those, which were initially installed on the phone! The phone downloads apps updates or new apps, installs them but cannot run. Instead, gives a prompt to get them again. I discovered only couple of working apps. Is there fix to this condition? Thank you.

Click to collapse



It works, finally . The problem was in Microsoft  account. This information should be provided immediately after hard reset, then all programmes  work correctly.


----------



## Raynff (Feb 4, 2020)

*"ERROR: No update files found."*

i keep getting this message what am i supposed to do
ERROR: No update files found.


----------



## careduro (Feb 6, 2020)

*Any option if you never used insider preview?*



hikari_calyx said:


> The usage of V5.2 is completely different from all the previous versions. Just extract all of files.
> 
> Watch this video for procedure:

Click to collapse



I've tried to follow the procedure with no success.  
I have a Lumia 920 (RM-820_lta_peru_299) with OS version: 8.10.12393.890 so I cannot continue the update. Would anyone recommend me a way to update the version if possible?

Kind regards,

careduro


----------



## halfwit1956 (Feb 7, 2020)

getting logging error 0x80070005.
Any idea for a resolution?
Where are the update files located - on the server or part of the : W10M_OUP_V52b5.execupdate.deflate.C628EECEB00DE76666AC6215CEB50E7F69128DB69B02412FEF45FE0701FC95.zip download?
thanks

[CMD copy]
(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

Serial: 556cc282efd9b6e6cdf000dfeb974292
        Friendly Name: Windows Phone
        Manufacturer:  NOKIA
        Model:         Lumia 630


Command executed successfully.

If your phone is listed above, input "yes" (without quotes)
and press Enter to continue.
yes

Analyzing the phone, please wait...


(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

CAB file path is: .\logs\log_20200207_101632.cab


Command executed successfully.

Processing packages that will be pushed to the phone...

The system cannot find the path specified.

Copying packages, please wait...
'temp\pkgcopy.cmd' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
Could Not Find C:\Users\Leo\Desktop\W10M_OUP_V52b5.execupdate.deflate.C628EECEB0
0DE76666AC6215CEB50E7F69128DB69B02412FEF45FE0701FC95\temp\pkgcopy.cmd

Pushing packages, please wait...

Please wait patiently until the process complete.

(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

ERROR: No update files found.

Command executed successfully.

All done. Please check if your phone is pushed successfully.
Thanks for supporting my work.

Press any key to exit.[/B]


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 9, 2020)

To subscribers of this topic:

I found many people only downloaded the patch file and thought it's the only file they needed for offline update project. Therefore I removed it.
If you still have beta2-4 packages, unfortunately you have to redownload the whole packages. 

For full package, the download link is written inside the attachment "W10M_OUP_V52B2.txt".


----------



## shafique121 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Website development*

Download link does not work, can you upload it on another server?


----------



## edy57 (Feb 10, 2020)

*can helpme*

Hi i try updated my lumia 1520 .. but have this error.. my OS in PC is w10

(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

Log file: C:\Users\***\AppData\Local\Temp\GetDuLogs-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl

CAB file path is: .\logs\log_10/0/220_095912.cab


ERROR: 0x80070057

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070057)

ERROR: Package is not dumped properly. Please try again.


----------



## WetWoolley (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and first off say thank you to OP for creating this. Second, I wanted to see if someone could help me with my 1520. I've managed to update to Windows 10 through the manual process with iutool but I'm having some issues when trying to update to 10.0.14393.1066. I end up getting the good o'l sad face of death and I'm not sure what to do at this point. Some guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ranji007 (Feb 12, 2020)

It is showing failed to enable logging bro?  Iam using lumia 920 any solution?


----------



## xyphillipyx (Feb 16, 2020)

现在我有问题难解决就是，在提示
“正在处理即将被推送进手机的更新包……"
Findstr:无法打开 pkglist3.txt
正在复制更新包，请稍等……
然后几秒后就自己退出了。
已经更新各种VC++，依然这样，我在你的贴吧咨询了，有时间麻烦解答下，谢谢。


----------



## LPhoneChump (Feb 16, 2020)

First of all hello to all and many thanks to  hikari_calyx.Seeing he is from Wuhan i wish him good health.May God protect him.

I ve searched for ways to upgrade my Lumia Phones to newer builds a lot and thanks to this guy, i have managed to put on my phones 170x W10 builds from last year just fine.
I ve used the beta 4 version to upgrade my older 512mb phone just fine, as per instructions in this thread and youtube video.

To upgrade a Lumia 532 with 1Gb of RAM, only the interop tools folder is needed (if you already have a W10 build -14393 usually), no need to revert the phone to older versions, reinstall 8.1 or whatever.
On the Lumia 6xx with 512mb after you aquire the latest update for 8.1, via the Official Reset Tool-Phone Recovery, needed for the offline upgrade itself practically as well, and you upgrade offline to the build included, you just copy the Interop Tools folder, execute the files and load the registry as per wish.I was able to use either the 638 profile as well as the 640 or 950.I did it in order.For the 532 i have tried 640 until it required no more updates, then i reset the phone and loaded  again the interop tools (careful with the developer mode, dont forget to enable it) and using 950 upgraded to 1709, then again loaded without any reset and it went to the last 1709 - 2020 update with no biggy.
For the 6xx i ve just stopped on the last 1703 build, from june 2019, as it looked the least power hungry after the one you flash offline.Not sure i want to go for the 1709 though as if i dont like it i would have reset/revert the phone to 8.1 again and another day would be spent getting back .
Do not use 14393 build on any phones you have, it s junk and overheats them, i have used it with my 532.Go further after you got it.
First things i ve observed with 170x builds is that the charging does not overheat the phones, the WI-FI speed is higher and that after tweaking the background apps and privacy settings, mostly the Microsoft reporting features, the phone runs quite ok power wise and heat wise.It simply runs cooler for usual casual tasks, music play for example.

Even if you have 512mb phone go for the 170x builds via the interop.The January 2019 (not the February 2020) build for 1709 is not bad either.
You can use the Enterpise trick, from the 4.1 package as well to get the last versions.
What i ve observed is that 10.0.10586.xxx will provide the Radio FM App that you have in 8.1 , but the reception is better.Once you go from 1511 to newer build you will need to download a FM Radio app(there is one) as the official one will be gone.The same build will activate at any phone restart the VPN settings even if u turn them off previously.The music sound quality with 10.0.10586 seems though a little under the newer builds, while the 5Megapixels camera made pictures noisier than newer builds at low light.The Store will give you almost no Apps. 
I would avoid  the 10.0.14.393 builds, the "heater" builds in my view.

Upgrade from the initial  10.0.10586.1xx provided here via WI-FI.Use another phone, if needed, to have internet connection and connect to that one via WI-FI. 

It s extremely simple and easy to go for the 170x builds and you should do it, the tools provided in this thread starter are all you need, just pay attention to what is described.
After you upgrade to the latest 8.1 version and firmware use the tool, ignore the logging errors, follow the instructions and DO NOT DISCONNECT phone from PC until the tool tells you to do so.It takes an hour or so, so be patient.As the files were pushed and you see the in the phone update the graphics with the update evolution just wait for it to finish.The play with the Interop or Enterprise stuff.You can always revert to the 8.1 build with the official tool and start over, after you charge the phone and let it cool.

Many thanks to  hikari_calyx.I simply find the Android phones unfitted for my taste so if this thread prolongs your phone life why not to try  
Once you load the latest build via WI-FI you can reset the phone to the clean state of the version you ve upgraded to or whatever, there is no apparent danger security wise whatsoever.
Just do it ! 
Upgrade your phone ! 

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




Ranji007 said:


> It is showing failed to enable logging bro?  Iam using lumia 920 any solution?

Click to collapse



You want to go for the 170x builds or you just want to look at the logs ? 
Ignore the logging errors if you get the build at the end of one hour or so . 
Make sure you use a USB 2.0 port on the PC.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Feb 17, 2020)

And some more things, just to be clear, to encourage others to upgrade, mostly the least tech people that want to update and miss some details .You can go back to the useless now W8.1 easily.

Microsoft provides for the users 2 official tools, for Nokia/Microsoft Lumias, and both need internet connection and PC-s with USB v2.0 speed ports (try different ones if the official tool fail)- the best choice as otherwise the tool may fail to detect the phone when the download of the firmware has finished and flashing stops with a strange error (Windows 7 works just fine as Windows 10 ):
1.-The Device Recovery Tool, this one needs to be installed to run the offline update also.It is the tool that allows you to revert to the most actual version of the very first Firmware and OS your phone has from Microsoft.With this one you go back to 8.1 when you don t like the version you ve reached and the simple phone reset doesnt give you the outcome you want.When i ve used it to reset my 630 phone it offered to update the firmware and i did so.
2.-Over the cable Updater Tool, this one updates your phone to the latest OS version Microsoft allows you to.I ve used this to re-update my 532 to W 10 again.It supplied only the 160x version chain of builds, the last being 10.0.14393.2551, after a few incremental updates.From here the interop stuff, found in the beta4/5 packages, gets the job of upgrading to 1703/1709 versions, as per choice.
I ve personally used a phone to provide internet to the PC, in one scenario, via USB, using USB tethering.If you choose the Enterpise choice it may force you to go back to 8.1 as it will show you organization limitations and stuff, but will update the phone to newer builds.From 10.0.10586.1xx to 10.0.10586.1176 you can go via Enterprise way, found in package 4.1.A strange thing is that when using the Enterprise trick the phone updater told me it gets 14003.1776, but it really installed 10.0.10586.1176, after the download and update finished.


----------



## kingranji007 (Feb 19, 2020)

does it work for lumia 730


----------



## stud29 (Feb 19, 2020)

Unfortunately for me is not working with nokia lumia 820.  I spent almost one day trying with it. After the 130 package are copied in the phone and the update started, I see the following error .I tried with beta 5.
On the phone I read: 
The update was downloaded but couldn't be opened.(80096010)
On the PC I have:
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80096010)
[1] Failed (0x80096010)

ERROR: 0x80096010

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80096010)

All done. Please check if your phone is pushed successfully.
Thanks for supporting my work.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Feb 20, 2020)

kingranji007 said:


> does it work for lumia 730

Click to collapse



It should work as your phone has a 1 Gb of RAM and here -> gsmarena , it says it does
I would do the following :
1.I would download the Over the cable Updater from here - > microsoft , to check and see if Windows 10 can be installed.I would do a phone reset prior to this so remove the SIM and the SD card to avoid wiping them out.Back up your data as well.
2.Run the tool and update to whatever W 10 version it wants to download for you.
3.Then go for the Interop Tools folder from the beta 4 or beta 5 and install it -(copy the folder ,enable developer mode and run those), as it can be seen in the youtube video,Use the 640 registry profile and go for the last 1703 build and see how it works.Oprimize the battery making the appropriate settings for background and privacy settings.You can always revert to 8.1 or go afterwards for an older build with less goodies than 17xx using this ->   support.microsoft-windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq. This one is required to install the offline package as well.
And avoid usage of W10 build 160x versions.They overheat the phones usually, for some reason.

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




stud29 said:


> Unfortunately for me is not working with nokia lumia 820.  I spent almost one day trying with it. After the 130 package are copied in the phone and the update started, I see the following error .I tried with beta 5.
> On the phone I read:
> The update was downloaded but couldn't be opened.(80096010)
> On the PC I have:
> ...

Click to collapse



I can t post any link for it, but have you installed the Windows Device Recovery Tool prior to this from Microsoft site ?
Have you tried beta 4 ?
Are you using USB 2.0 ports or have you tried changing the ports used ?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 20, 2020)

To subscribers of this topic:

Now I've made the main executable open-source!
GitHub repository is located at https://github.com/HikariCalyx/w10m_oup/


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 20, 2020)

stud29 said:


> Unfortunately for me is not working with nokia lumia 820.  I spent almost one day trying with it. After the 130 package are copied in the phone and the update started, I see the following error .I tried with beta 5.
> On the phone I read:
> The update was downloaded but couldn't be opened.(80096010)
> On the PC I have:
> ...

Click to collapse



Acknowledged. Please delete this file in repo directory and try again: microsoft.speech.data_lang_it-it.spkg_cdd9ce702d09b6da957be82d2e9e1d7981dcbc2c.cab

Or replace it with the correct one which you can download from here: 

```
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2016/02/microsoft.speech.data_lang_it-it.spkg_cdd9ce702d09b6da957be82d2e9e1d7981dcbc2c.cab
```


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 21, 2020)

To subscribers:

Windows 10 Mobile Semi-Offline Update Project V5.3 beta 6 released!

What's new in V5.3 beta 6?
- Download amounts reduced as much as possible.
- Now it will download necessary packages from Microsoft server automatically.
- Allow end-users to provide detailed error reports if error appears.

You can download it from attachment, filenamed HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2.7z .


----------



## stud29 (Feb 21, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> Acknowledged. Please delete this file in repo directory and try again: microsoft.speech.data_lang_it-it.spkg_cdd9ce702d09b6da957be82d2e9e1d7981dcbc2c.cab
> 
> Or replace it with the correct one which you can download from here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a genious,thanks man. The only thing missing is the Error: 0x80070273 receiving when I update to 2019-06B  Windows 10 version 1703. 
Great job any way


----------



## tbctony (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi, getting the following error on a Lumia 630 when trying to update. Am using the latest beta6 version, but fails after pushing the files







Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## stud29 (Feb 21, 2020)

stud29 said:


> You're a genious,thanks man. The only thing missing is the Error: 0x80070273 receiving when I update to 2019-06B  Windows 10 version 1703.
> Great job any way

Click to collapse



Solved with this:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74345223&postcount=4

for Lumia 820.
Thanks

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




hikari_calyx said:


> Acknowledged. Please delete this file in repo directory and try again: microsoft.speech.data_lang_it-it.spkg_cdd9ce702d09b6da957be82d2e9e1d7981dcbc2c.cab
> 
> Or replace it with the correct one which you can download from here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just out of the curiosity,how you managed to find this error is due to this package ?
 Thanks for your help.God bless you.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Feb 21, 2020)

tbctony said:


> Hi, getting the following error on a Lumia 630 when trying to update. Am using the latest beta6 version, but fails after pushing the files
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have succesfully installed the offline upgrade via the beta 4 on my Lumia 630, but prior to going for the upgrade i ve used the Microsoft Device Recovery reset utility that upgraded my firmware.

What firmware version and 8.1 version you have in there ?

Mine had OS(8.1) version 9651.14234 with firmware 02040.00021.15053.36006
The Recovery tool upgraded to OS version 9651.14234 (the same ) with firmware 02040.00021.15235.50007

Runing latest 1703 version as we speak.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 22, 2020)

stud29 said:


> Solved with this:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74345223&postcount=4
> 
> for Lumia 820.
> ...

Click to collapse



A Samsung ATIV S user reported this issue to me, and I asked detailed error log. It tells, the 137th file's signature can't be verified.
After reading filelist, the error file is this.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 22, 2020)

LPhoneChump said:


> I have succesfully installed the offline upgrade via the beta 4 on my Lumia 630, but prior to going for the upgrade i ve used the Microsoft Device Recovery reset utility that upgraded my firmware.
> 
> What firmware version and 8.1 version you have in there ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have Lumia 630, instead I only have Lumia 638 RM-1010.
Also, next time if there's anything wrong, please attach the error report cab file in logs directory to this topic.


----------



## spacetech1 (Feb 23, 2020)

*Lumia Icon 929*

Hello, I have the Lumia Icon 929, I was able to follow instructions to get my phone from 8.1 to 10.0.15063.297, is that the end for my model or can I hack to get the most current build 10.0.15254.603 on this phone? Taking advantage of the Microsoft Store while it’s still up and working. Thank you for your dedication and hard work!


----------



## mivas (Feb 23, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> To subscribers:
> 
> Windows 10 Mobile Semi-Offline Update Project V5.3 beta 6 released!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A new update! Wow! Thank you! 

I was wondering, do you think that we might have more chances to get Win10M to the McLaren with the new version? Or is it better to try again with the version 4/5?


----------



## tbctony (Feb 24, 2020)

Appreciate the help. Updating via WDRT and then using Beta4 seems to have done the trick. 

Thanks a lot.



LPhoneChump said:


> I have succesfully installed the offline upgrade via the beta 4 on my Lumia 630, but prior to going for the upgrade i ve used the Microsoft Device Recovery reset utility that upgraded my firmware.
> 
> What firmware version and 8.1 version you have in there ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## duckyduck! (Feb 29, 2020)

"deleted"


----------



## bheeshmpita (Feb 29, 2020)

*how to download windows 10 mobile apps?*

As on today, 29 feb 2020 microsoft doesn't allow access to its app store, so how to download apps such as telegram , vlc player for my lumia 520?
Any kind of help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Feb 29, 2020)

tbctony said:


> Appreciate the help. Updating via WDRT and then using Beta4 seems to have done the trick.
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



Glad you got it done.

There is one more thing i ve forgot to underline, as a simple user experimenting.The Interop tools folder contains 3 files, with the .reg extension, files that you use to pass from one build/version to another, by loading them.They can be edited, if you change the extension, by renaming it to .txt (you can go back of course, changing back the extension ,beginners can stay relieved).As such you can change the "PhoneMobileOperatorName" code that is for all examples CN (China)related.As a list with the codes is available online, you can try changing this to your region (choose one with a larger area) or even the phone model name.I ve tested and played with this even though, finally, i have decided that after upgrading to the .297, to reset the phone, update apps and the get the build to the latest 1703 one, on the phone seen as what it is hardware wise.I have observed that by leaving the interops trick active, when reaching the last 1703 version (10.0.15063.1868), if a reset is needed, some strange things would happen (overheating lock ups).So i ve finally decided to let the phones without the interops tools, by reseting the phones, right after the xx .297 version of 1703.I ve had the feeling that leaving the phone tricked via the 950 reg file, the so called sound surround emulation is being done for real (not just by adding a reverb environment) , so apps like the equalizer for example, seem to accept the trick, seeing the emulated phone id..

So you can play with the reg files choosing different models, closer to what phones you have, if you know what you are doing.

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




bheeshmpita said:


> As on today, 29 feb 2020 microsoft doesn't allow access to its app store, so how to download apps such as telegram , vlc player for my lumia 520?
> Any kind of help is appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Installed some apps few days ago on 1703 builds.What build are you using on your 520.Usually if you have them on some SD card they should work, if software version has not been changed and, if i am not mistaking, if the microsoft account relevant to your phone has them already added from a previous installation.
The VLC had issues installing for me since last year, installing or updating, on my 532 with the official 160x build.Never used telegram, but facebook and Skype install even if you don t want them  Twitter installed as well.If they lock users out of the store then the phones can be used with 8.1 to obtain less battery drain in the end . 

Most probable there are ways to install them offline, if the maker of that software is ok with it.Maybe it s OS version related, so unless you can go higher with the OS upgrade, a limit has been made.The 520 is a little on the edge hardware wise though.


----------



## Javad Ash (Mar 2, 2020)

*Upgrade Lumia 630 to Windows 10 mobile*

Hi
I want upgrade my Nokia Lumia 630 dual to Windows 10 mobile.
It's safty and stable?
This entry was posted in Year 2016. Does it work now? (Links,Solution,Apps and etc)
Thank you


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 4, 2020)

Javad Ash said:


> Hi
> I want upgrade my Nokia Lumia 630 dual to Windows 10 mobile.
> It's safty and stable?
> This entry was posted in Year 2016. Does it work now? (Links,Solution,Apps and etc)
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Of course you can upgrade. the 630 to W10, build 10..0.15063, version 1703, the latest 2019 version, just fine.

Install and use the Microsoft phone recovery official tool , which will update the phone firmware(using an USB 2.0 port-important-change between ports if errors pop up), then get the Offline Update Project and install the W 10 version that comes with it, install the Interop tools and go for the 640 reg file ( you can edit it if needed), reach version 1703 build 10.0.15063.297, reset the phone, update the apps via the store and install what you want, check for OS updates, install the 2019 update, the latest 1868 build, check after this update the privacy and background apps to obtain maximum of battery optimization.The updates should be done via Wi-Fi of course, with battery at around 60% (you can insert the charger while the wheels are spining), and not via the cell data.The SIM card should be disabled at the last update.I did not have a SIM and SD inserted until build .297.

Couldn t install myself version 1709 on it, as after the download it would fail to start installing with an error code though, it s only 512 megs on the RAM side in the end.

I have made some tests on my own to see how battery goes in some simple scenarios , comparing the results to the gsmarena specifications.
I have managed to buy a new battery , format it and see how it goes.For example i ve set up Groove and Foobar players (tested both players-keep in mind foobar has an equalizer and some other features on it s own, so it will drain more battery) to play some specific mp3 album over and over, until the battery drained out,.Without a SIM card, with volume level at 24, outputing into some shenheiser headphones, it took around 30 hours, starting at 90 %, to completely drain (the battery was not yet at full capacity being brand new though).It takes around 5 percent of battery per day, in stand-by, with a SIM installed in  it, with no cell data/Wifi active, doing some optimizations for the background apps, via the phone settings, but also doing some small phone talk and messaging.
So the upgrade may be worth it for many users.It really depends on your style of usage.It is a perfect secondary phone, no doubt about it.
Comparing the battery drainage with W10 installed to the W 8.1 , considering gsm arena results, it seems that the new OS takes 40% more battery usage.
Most of the battery drain comes from the display, around 80%, so adjust it to the minimum needed.After apps updates, in extras section, a color profile will allow you to edit the low or medium display presets.


----------



## bheeshmpita (Mar 6, 2020)

first of all, a big thanks to developers and moderators here for turning our hardware pieces into phones.
I have some queries , please address them (as i don't have the technical knowledge required here at deeper levels )
-can any handset have others ' update package after the basic  w10m update has been done
-3 reg files have been provided, which one to choose (i think depending on your phone model resesembles to nearest among the provided.( screen size, resolution etc)
-please reiterate the process for enabling my choice keyboard using iutool(in easier language - for eg does the root directory means  in the 1st folder itself and not folder within the folder?)
-sometimes the phone performs smoothly and other times gets lagged (is it due to the fact I haven't reset the phone after the update?)
any kind of help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Eternal Blizzard (Mar 7, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> So few years after it's released, Windows Phone will finally end it's life.
> It's time to update Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package to V5.2 (still beta5), then a next step - Semi-Offline Update Package V5.3 beta 6, or "WXM-SOUP".
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, so I just wanted to say great work on this! It seems really nice, and you probably put a lot of work into it. Glad to see the Windows Phone community is still alive and kicking.
Anyway, I just had a few questions:-

My device is a Nokia Lumia 630 Dual Sim. I am pretty sure that your program will update it to Windows 10 Mobile from 8.1 without any problem. But I want to know whether it will become slow or sluggish after updating? It has only 512 MB of RAM, so I was just wondering. Also, has the keyboard issue been fixed? I read somewhere that it has been fixed, just wanted to make sure. Also, do I *have *to update multiple times as shown in the YouTube video? I just want a single update so that my phone gets to W10 Mobile, but I don't want the latest W10 Mobile version or anything. Just the initial version is fine. So, if it is not required, can I just update first time and skip other updates?
Lastly, I wanted to know in case my Lumia is too slow after updating, can I downgrade it back to 8.1? If yes, then how?

Thanks for reading, and hope you reply soon! Cheers!


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 7, 2020)

Eternal Blizzard said:


> Hey, so I just wanted to say great work on this! It seems really nice, and you probably put a lot of work into it. Glad to see the Windows Phone community is still alive and kicking.
> Anyway, I just had a few questions:-
> 
> My device is a Nokia Lumia 630 Dual Sim. I am pretty sure that your program will update it to Windows 10 Mobile from 8.1 without any problem. But I want to know whether it will become slow or sluggish after updating? It has only 512 MB of RAM, so I was just wondering. Also, has the keyboard issue been fixed? I read somewhere that it has been fixed, just wanted to make sure. Also, do I *have *to update multiple times as shown in the YouTube video? I just want a single update so that my phone gets to W10 Mobile, but I don't want the latest W10 Mobile version or anything. Just the initial version is fine. So, if it is not required, can I just update first time and skip other updates?
> ...

Click to collapse



Read my posts, i ve made a few, easily to read out, on the last pages, so no need to dig into the thread.I ve even posted a way of doing the updates to get the results you would expect on 630..My 630 it s not a dual SIM, but i ve installed and experimented W10 unsupported builds on a dual sim 532.You can go back and forth with the builds, back to 8.1 and start over at ANYTIME, it may happen to see the messenger phone app not getting installed after phone resets, installs and so on though, so you may need to install it manually from the Microsoft Store.Other than that inconvenience there is none.What slugishenes, read my posts to see the builds i ve successfully installed.Battery will last less than with 8.1, so tweaks are needed, the display takes 70% of the battery power for example.The RAM will limit the gaming ability of the phone, but prior to that the battery drain will come in faster.You will not be able to install version 1709 though, but only 1703 with the latest build.Use the 640XL reg preset, with the interops, reach build .297, reset the phone, charge the battery, install the apps and updates from the Microsoft store, update afterwards to build .1868, tweak the background apps privacy,etc. and you are good to go.There is no need for any external tool to jump from .297 to .1868 (the last one for 1703), Windows Update will install the update for you, tricks are not needed.You will not go back to 8.1 to use the phone due to the looks of the W10.If you ll reset the phone to 8.1, after you ve played around with W10, you ll install it back, believe me.  Use Wi-FI at all times, keep the phone plugged to the charger when the wheels are spinning and that s about it.In 3-4 hours you re good to go.The touchscreen works.If you have issues with the touchscreen, it may be due to some hardware faults of your device.
1703 installs perfectly fine and its usable on the 630, if you do it properly..
At the end you will get a nice working phone with smartness.
If music listening, from your own collection, is what you usually do for multimedia, then there is no problem with the battery consumption, it takes more than 30 hours to drain it.


----------



## Eternal Blizzard (Mar 9, 2020)

LPhoneChump said:


> Read my posts, i ve made a few, easily to read out, on the last pages, so no need to dig into the thread.I ve even posted a way of doing the updates to get the results you would expect on 630..My 630 it s not a dual SIM, but i ve installed and experimented W10 unsupported builds on a dual sim 532.You can go back and forth with the builds, back to 8.1 and start over at ANYTIME, it may happen to see the messenger phone app not getting installed after phone resets, installs and so on though, so you may need to install it manually from the Microsoft Store.Other than that inconvenience there is none.What slugishenes, read my posts to see the builds i ve successfully installed.Battery will last less than with 8.1, so tweaks are needed, the display takes 70% of the battery power for example.The RAM will limit the gaming ability of the phone, but prior to that the battery drain will come in faster.You will not be able to install version 1709 though, but only 1703 with the latest build.Use the 640XL reg preset, with the interops, reach build .297, reset the phone, charge the battery, install the apps and updates from the Microsoft store, update afterwards to build .1868, tweak the background apps privacy,etc. and you are good to go.There is no need for any external tool to jump from .297 to .1868 (the last one for 1703), Windows Update will install the update for you, tricks are not needed.You will not go back to 8.1 to use the phone due to the looks of the W10.If you ll reset the phone to 8.1, after you ve played around with W10, you ll install it back, believe me.  Use Wi-FI at all times, keep the phone plugged to the charger when the wheels are spinning and that s about it.In 3-4 hours you re good to go.The touchscreen works.If you have issues with the touchscreen, it may be due to some hardware faults of your device.
> 1703 installs perfectly fine and its usable on the 630, if you do it properly..
> At the end you will get a nice working phone with smartness.
> If music listening, from your own collection, is what you usually do for multimedia, then there is no problem with the battery consumption, it takes more than 30 hours to drain it.

Click to collapse



So, you are saying that it will work just fine, it may be a little slow while playing games and battery may drain faster, right?
Okay, cool, thanks.
So if I ever want to downgrade back to 8.1, what should I do? Not that I want to, but by chance if my phone becomes too slow or battery is draining too fast, so how should I go back to 8.1?


----------



## bheeshmpita (Mar 9, 2020)

i have lumia 520 with w10m on it, os build 10.0.15254.603, ver 1709, (reg file 950 one via interop tool). everything else is fine, but i can't add google account in account settings and neither through advanced settings(via imap method). i have come acrossed some posts on internet with same problem on L950. please if you can guide me how to move to another reg file such as 640xl(as i tried via interop tools and successful, but no s/w updates and thus stucked to the above-mentioned build and v 1709). please if you can suggest other stuff such as how to alter reg does file according to your region and which ver/build would be best for me( lumia 520, india). Thanks and waiting for the response.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 9, 2020)

Eternal Blizzard said:


> So, you are saying that it will work just fine, it may be a little slow while playing games and battery may drain faster, right?
> Okay, cool, thanks.
> So if I ever want to downgrade back to 8.1, what should I do? Not that I want to, but by chance if my phone becomes too slow or battery is draining too fast, so how should I go back to 8.1?

Click to collapse



The recovery is easy, use the official recovery tool provided here ->  support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq
You may even need it before upgrading, this one will upgrade your firmware (not the OS) if it s outdated.The upgrade to W10 may require a newer firmware than the one you already have.
You download the tool, install it , connect your phone with an USB cable to the PC, via a USB 2.0 port preferably.
Run it and at the end you re phone is back to W 8.1.

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




bheeshmpita said:


> i have lumia 520 with w10m on it, os build 10.0.15254.603, ver 1709, (reg file 950 one via interop tool). everything else is fine, but i can't add google account in account settings and neither through advanced settings(via imap method). i have come acrossed some posts on internet with same problem on L950. please if you can guide me how to move to another reg file such as 640xl(as i tried via interop tools and successful, but no s/w updates and thus stucked to the above-mentioned build and v 1709). please if you can suggest other stuff such as how to alter reg does file according to your region and which ver/build would be best for me( lumia 520, india). Thanks and waiting for the response.

Click to collapse



For recovery you can use the same Microsoft official tool.After going back to the default OS. get on with the W10 upgrade.,if you still want to do it, and this time use the 640XL  reg file to upgrade.This is for 1703 version upgrades.If that doesnt give you proper result try the reg file to get the 160x version (the 638 file).You can go back to the default, original Operating System at anytime.Just make sure you keep the phone charged while doing the procedures.Use wi-fi for updates less of a chance to get corrupt packages, than using celular data.The 1709 version installed via the 950 reg is a "heavy" one for some reason.While playing with 1709 on my 532 i have observed though that the 2019 build did not felt as laggy as the 2020 build.The 1709 may not be the choice for lower end devices.


----------



## Eternal Blizzard (Mar 10, 2020)

LPhoneChump said:


> The recovery is easy, use the official recovery tool provided here ->  support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq
> You may even need it before upgrading, this one will upgrade your firmware (not the OS) if it s outdated.The upgrade to W10 may require a newer firmware than the one you already have.
> You download the tool, install it , connect your phone with an USB cable to the PC, via a USB 2.0 port preferably.
> Run it and at the end you re phone is back to W 8.1.

Click to collapse



Yeah, sorry to annoy you again, but I ran into another problem, I think? (I'm not quite sure, I'm new to all this). So, as I ran the cmd file and connected my phone, it tells me that it failed to enable logging, but contiuing anyway, whereas in the Youtube video the logging was successful. Also, in the YT video when the files were just transferring, here in my device, the commands are different and it is downloading some files, is this supposed to happen? Or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ariesyaban (Mar 11, 2020)

*Asking a solution*

Halo everyone, first of all I would like to say thank you to all developers. I have Lumia 625H and just upgraded to Winmo 10, but I have some problem you might have solution. I cant send text via SMS and I cant access internet through mobile data and also cant access menu Mobile and SIM on Settings, what should I do ? And I got some laggy in this version, should I downgrade ?
When I used version 8.1 I did hard reset and couldnt sign in to Microsoft Account, any solution ?

Thanks you, look forward your information


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 11, 2020)

Eternal Blizzard said:


> Yeah, sorry to annoy you again, but I ran into another problem, I think? (I'm not quite sure, I'm new to all this). So, as I ran the cmd file and connected my phone, it tells me that it failed to enable logging, but contiuing anyway, whereas in the Youtube video the logging was successful. Also, in the YT video when the files were just transferring, here in my device, the commands are different and it is downloading some files, is this supposed to happen? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



The off line updater pushes /uploads the files and starts the update process.I ve had log errors, but it went on and finished the upload, and in one hour the phone was upgraded.In the Phone Update in phone Settings, you can see the update evolving.
Why do you care about the logging if the phone gets updated ?
Or it didin t ?
What exactly did you do ? Have you upgraded the phone or you got scared and stopped ? 
What steps did you do in the end and what have you done until now?
If your phone is a must, you don t have another one and you fear bricking it DO NOT UPGRADE ! Simple as that .If you do not know what you are doing DO NOT DO IT.

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




ariesyaban said:


> Halo everyone, first of all I would like to say thank you to all developers. I have Lumia 625H and just upgraded to Winmo 10, but I have some problem you might have solution. I cant send text via SMS and I cant access internet through mobile data and also cant access menu Mobile and SIM on Settings, what should I do ? And I got some laggy in this version, should I downgrade ?
> When I used version 8.1 I did hard reset and couldnt sign in to Microsoft Account, any solution ?
> 
> Thanks some, look forward your information

Click to collapse




If the SIM settings do not work for you, then, maybe, the SIM card is not detected, defective or the phone SIM slot is bad.
It may happen that the Messenger App, the one that you use for SMS may have not been installed during the updates you ve made.It happened to me playing around with builds to remain without the Messenger App/SMS.So when under Windows 10, if the stores allows you to, you should install it manually and update via the Store everything else app wise.
Use another SIM, reset the phone to 8.1 and try again with a working SIM.

Under 8.1 the Store, the accounts etc, DO NOT WORK ANYMORE for me too.You can use your accounts and such under W10 though. 
Your phone is quite under powered/2 CPU cores only and lag is to expected..Try version 160x for your phone to be able to use your accounts.
Keep in mind it s a dual core + 512Mb.


----------



## bheeshmpita (Mar 13, 2020)

hi everyone. can we install android apk apps (which don't require google play services) on windows 10 mobile as suggested on internet?
secondly, i am unable to add google account in w10m on my lumia 520 build v1703. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## neon_glowz (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't have the minimum 8.10.14219.341 firmware to use this. Does anyone know how I can update to this firmware or higher so I can use this method?


----------



## bheeshmpita (Mar 17, 2020)

neon_glowz said:


> I don't have the minimum 8.10.14219.341 firmware to use this. Does anyone know how I can update to this firmware or higher so I can use this method?

Click to collapse



hi, check in the PHONE UPDATE settings if there is any available update for your phone model or you can use windows device recovery tool (wdrt) for getting latest available update.


----------



## saltonis (Mar 17, 2020)

*Errors in nokia lumia 520 WXM-SOUP update installation, please help.*



hikari_calyx said:


> So few years after it's released, Windows Phone will finally end it's life.
> It's time to update Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package to V5.2 (still beta5), then a next step - Semi-Offline Update Package V5.3 beta 6, or "WXM-SOUP".
> 
> First of all, thanks to  Calyx Hikari for this tool.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## neon_glowz (Mar 17, 2020)

bheeshmpita said:


> hi, check in the PHONE UPDATE settings if there is any available update for your phone model or you can use windows device recovery tool (wdrt) for getting latest available update.

Click to collapse



 I've tried updating naturally through the update settings. It doesn't work. It just says the phone is up to date. Microsoft stopped support for Windows 8 a few months ago. So I can't do online updates or use anything in the app store. WDRT doesn't work and it has the same stock firmware the Lumia already has. 

I know another method, but it requires Windows Insider Preview and changing the device model through the registry.  Windows Insider Preview no long works on Windows 8 phones.  I've also tried the old method using IU Tool and installing the cab files. It starts updating, but then on the phone it says it can't open the installed files.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

I've also tried the Over The Cable updater. It works perfectly with my updated 8.1 phones. But it doesn't work with the Lumia phones with the older firmware. I know its compatible with the Lumia 635, but there are just barriers in the way.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 18, 2020)

neon_glowz said:


> I've tried updating naturally through the update settings. It doesn't work. It just says the phone is up to date. Microsoft stopped support for Windows 8 a few months ago. So I can't do online updates or use anything in the app store. WDRT doesn't work and it has the same stock firmware the Lumia already has.
> 
> I know another method, but it requires Windows Insider Preview and changing the device model through the registry.  Windows Insider Preview no long works on Windows 8 phones.  I've also tried the old method using IU Tool and installing the cab files. It starts updating, but then on the phone it says it can't open the installed files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Read my previous posts, last 2 pages or so.
The over the cable is not the only one that updates stuff, it often reports strange info.Use the other Microsoft software intended to reset the device (read my posts).You will get your latest firmware with that one, to be able to move on with the update.
Most probable your L 635 will perform just fine with version 1703, you got more Ram in there, a 630 has only 512mb.


----------



## neon_glowz (Mar 19, 2020)

LPhoneChump said:


> Read my previous posts, last 2 pages or so.
> The over the cable is not the only one that updates stuff, it often reports strange info.Use the other Microsoft software intended to reset the device (read my posts).You will get your latest firmware with that one, to be able to move on with the update.
> Most probable your L 635 will perform just fine with version 1703, you got more Ram in there, a 630 has only 512mb.

Click to collapse



I'm having problems with the WDRT. It recognizes my device while the phone is on, but my computer doesn't recognize the device when it's in recovery mode. I've tried installing the updates outside of recovery mode and the WDRT tells me I need to connect my device in recovery mode. I'm not sure if I'm setting the phone to the right mode. The Lumia 635 has different variants. There is a 512 MB and 1 GB version. I'm not sure which version I have. I just know the model is RM-975.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 19, 2020)

neon_glowz said:


> I'm having problems with the WDRT. It recognizes my device while the phone is on, but my computer doesn't recognize the device when it's in recovery mode. I've tried installing the updates outside of recovery mode and the WDRT tells me I need to connect my device in recovery mode. I'm not sure if I'm setting the phone to the right mode. The Lumia 635 has different variants. There is a 512 MB and 1 GB version. I'm not sure which version I have. I just know the model is RM-975.

Click to collapse



If i remember correctly i ve encountered issues while recovering,, right when the downloaded stuff would try to install and the fix for that was to change the USB port.
Use a different USB port, USB 2.0 maybe.Try with a different computer as well, with a different USB controller.When using the tool provided here, make sure you use the same USB port that worked with the recovery.

If it s a Lumia phone it should work.

1703 works with 512RAM, but from what i ve observed, with my 630, some heavier apps may stop suddenly sometimes needing restart (this never happened with the music player Foobar or Groove tough after tens of hours of music play).Even if you have the 1GRAM version do not install 1709.


----------



## neon_glowz (Mar 20, 2020)

LPhoneChump said:


> If i remember correctly i ve encountered issues while recovering,, right when the downloaded stuff would try to install and the fix for that was to change the USB port.
> Use a different USB port, USB 2.0 maybe.Try with a different computer as well, with a different USB controller.When using the tool provided here, make sure you use the same USB port that worked with the recovery.
> 
> If it s a Lumia phone it should work.
> ...

Click to collapse



So far I've been using WDRT on Windows 7. I'll see if I have better luck on Windows 10. If it doesn't work there, I'll just try a new method. I saw another method that involves Windows 8 SDK tools. The only problem is I might need Windows Insider Preview. I know the phone can be updated, but like I said before there are barriers now that I can't use the Microsoft store.


----------



## Geekagent (Mar 22, 2020)

*lumia 435 update error*

I have a lumia 435 ,while updating,this message appears in my pc:


[1] Transferring files complete: 129 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80188306)
[1] Failed (0x80188306)

ERROR: 0x80188306

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80188306)
It would really help me If someone solves this problem,
Thanks in advance


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 22, 2020)

0x80188306
E_FILE_COLLISION
More than one package targeted for the same partition contained the same file.


----------



## fathrma (Mar 23, 2020)

*0x80070057 error when install*

i got 0x80070057 error : "Package is not dumped properly. Please try again."  And then i can only close the app.
Please help.


----------



## Geekagent (Mar 23, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> 0x80188306
> E_FILE_COLLISION
> More than one package targeted for the same partition contained the same file.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot ..
Please can you tell me how to solve this problem


----------



## bekai42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Please my 830 wasn't able to...
it says update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened. (801882c1)


----------



## JakeCherry97 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Need help with ATIV S*

Got my hands on ATIV S recently and i wanted to upgrade it to Windows 10 Mobile, but as i try sideloading the i8750 folder, phone restarts to spinning wheels. Then at some point phone reboots again and fails to upgrade with ERROR 0x80070070. Any help with it?

OS : 8.10.14157.200
Firmware : 2424.15.3.2

I tried updating Windows Phone with provided package, but phone says, that update was downloaded but couldn't be opened.


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 28, 2020)

0x80070070
ERROR_DISK_FULL
Free more space


----------



## tuanquang98 (Apr 4, 2020)

*'getdulogs' is not recognized as an internal or external command*

I'm using Lumia 925 and running the latest version V5.3 beta 6; I've extracted all the files and run repo_initialize.cmd to download the data but I keep getting this error message! Please help


----------



## vishal421 (Apr 4, 2020)

could not open attached txt file. and could not find copy from interop file or rs2 file


----------



## vishal421 (Apr 5, 2020)

*i need whatsapp*

hi i upgraded my lumia925 to windows 10 successfully following your steps. now i want to install whatsapp and essential apps to my phonw that i cant find in store


----------



## fachriasqi1004 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can you help me to update w10m in my lumia 925?


----------



## bsfiue (Apr 7, 2020)

*error 0x802a0006*

ignore me


----------



## arcorsai (Apr 12, 2020)

*uitool.exe pop up error "unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)"*

Thank you for such a great tool, finding it inspired me to break out an old 
lumia 635, got up to the right minimun OS. from lumiafirmware com

but now i get a uitool.exe pop up error "unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)"
and it terminates the process.

I have tried running as administrator but no luck, any ideas.
where can i upload the log cab file if you require to debug.

Thank you again


----------



## arcorsai (Apr 16, 2020)

*Solved - Awesome updatind up from 1607 - Hopefully not a Million Hours *

need to use the uitool.exe from the "old packages" section, just copy and paste into the extracted "Update Package V5.3" package, it installed like a charm.
If Keyboards don't work, simply remove the keyboards and then re-add them, worked instantly afterwards.
Next The Interop Tools expired certificate, Copy the reg folder from he extracted "Update Package V5.3" package and the extracted interop Tools  bundle to a SD card, then after installing the SD card on the phone, turn off all networking & Data, change date YEAR to early 2018 (cert expired in Nov 24 2018), Install all the pre-requisites, then the interop Tools app (the non th1 worked for me). then use the Interop Tool Registry to import an appropriate registry from the copied Update Package V5.3 reg directory in the sd card.

Watch the you tube video :laugh:



arcorsai said:


> Thank you for such a great tool, finding it inspired me to break out an old
> lumia 635, got up to the right minimun OS. from lumiafirmware com
> 
> but now i get a uitool.exe pop up error "unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mixbox360 (Apr 17, 2020)

*worked fine on Lumia 625 (512 RAM)*

On Old Lumia 625 after test and error process, my personal procedure was the next:

1.- Installed all C++ recomended then restarted PC.
2.- Followed all steps with V5.2 but it said "Error: file are not properly dumped"
3.- Downloaded, copied all v5.3 files and pasted on v5.2 directory, overwrited
4.- Run the new file pasted called "run_en"
5.- followed all instructions, typed yes for listed devices (625 is listed don't worry)
6.- Waited for almost 40 minutes to files pushed on my device and other 40 on phone updating the system

It worked pretty fine, hope it help other users with 512 ram devices, thank to dev, amazing work.


----------



## radnel (Apr 17, 2020)

*help*

error error 0x8009200d , what i do?


----------



## Lady Sarah 87 (Apr 21, 2020)

*(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)  ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x800700*

(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

Serial: 674c56f7a3a59705ae4699cd4849a8f7
        Friendly Name: Windows Phone
        Manufacturer:  NOKIA
        M

Saving downloaded extra packages to repository...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   ROBOCOPY     ::     Robust File Copy for Windows
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Started : Tuesday, April 21, 2020 8:17:34 PM
   Source : C:\Users\user\Downloads\HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2\pkgs\
     Dest : C:\Users\user\Downloads\HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2\repo\

    Files : *.*

  Options : *.* /DCOPYA /COPYAT /XX /R:1000000 /W:30

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                         126    C:\Users\user\Downloads\HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2\pkgs\

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

               Total    Copied   Skipped  Mismatch    FAILED    Extras
    Dirs :         1         0         1         0         0         0
   Files :       126         0       126         0         0       189
   Bytes :  725.94 m         0  725.94 m         0         0  728.81 m
   Times :   0:00:00   0:00:00                       0:00:00   0:00:00
   Ended : Tuesday, April 21, 2020 8:17:35 PM


Pushing packages, please wait...

Please wait patiently until the process complete.

(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

[1] Started device 674c56f7a3a59705ae4699cd4849a8f7
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferring files failed (0x802a0006)
[1] Failed (0x802a0006)

ERROR: 0x802a0006

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x802a0006)

All done. Please check if your phone is pushed successfully.
Thanks for supporting my work.

If anything wrong happened, please attach error_report_20200421_200439.cab
in logs directory to the topic to find out what's wrong.


(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

CAB file path is: .\logs\error_report_20200421_200439.cab


Command executed successfully.
Press any key to exit.

odel:         Lumia 1320


Command executed successfully.

If your phone is listed above, input "yes" (without quotes)
and press Enter to continue.

how to get pass this error plz


----------



## Lady Sarah 87 (Apr 22, 2020)

*nokia lumia 1320 all apps is incombatible*

i managed to upgrade the phone to windows 10 but i cant download games cause all inmcompatable
help


----------



## taco9 (May 8, 2020)

From instructions on first page, there is no mention where to put the W10M_OUP_V52B2 files after download. Can anyone clarify? Thanks.


----------



## STALKER18 (May 9, 2020)

*for <4gb of rom devices*

I get it done with more than 1Gb of free storage !
-I have lumia 530 Dual SIM (1019) previous build was 8.1 I don't recall OS version but it was the latest.
-I tired to install W10 even the method says that not supported for 4gb devices, and it was really a fail because following his steps ended up with fail to update due to low storage, then I tried to delete anything I could, but again it fails for just 140mb or so... an idea pops up in my head which updating after a hard reset so the OEM apps won't get installed, and
here are the steps
1- follow the steps in this thread (make sure to download the .cab files) until it fails to update.
2- perform a hard reset to your phone (power off, press vol - and power button together after the vibrate release ur finger from power button and keep pressing vol - then in order : vol - vol + power button vol - )
and don't pass the language selection screen just keep it there.
3- Now go and update it like you just did before hard reset, it will take a lot of time just plug it to a power source and keep it cold, maybe more than 1 hour.
4-hurry it boot up you might face a problem in "Almost done.." screen, so the solution is : lock the screen and turn it on again, once u slide the lock screen up and before the app reloads keep pressing the "win" button it will open "one handed mode" then bring down the notification center and press anything (maybe win button I don't recall) until it goes to home screen (not 100% sure what I have done it was so random lol)
Congratulations u have W10 with a lot of storage.


----------



## hikari_calyx (May 12, 2020)

To subscribers:

I'm not going to fix the bug of Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update V5.3b6 now.
This project will not update again and placed there, and nofurther guidance will be answered - I won't reply this topic again. 
I've stopped using Windows Phone and shifted to HMD Nokia developement since 2017.


----------



## worldspy99 (May 12, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> To subscribers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all your hard work.  Appreciate what you did for the platform. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mivas (May 12, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> To subscribers:
> 
> I'm not going to fix the bug of Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update V5.3b6 now.
> This project will not update again and placed there, and nofurther guidance will be answered - I won't reply this topic again.
> I've stopped using Windows Phone and shifted to HMD Nokia developement since 2017.

Click to collapse



I think a lot of great work has been done already, and many devices have successfully upgraded to Win10M. This work has been also demonstrated in All About Windows Phone, and even more people are now aware of it. So, we thank you a lot for this excellent workaround and efforts in this project, and every good luck and success in the new projects for HMD 

I suppose we can still keep this thread alive, the other members for comments, basic troubleshooting etc


----------



## sb)a (May 12, 2020)

It's possible to update from 10.0.15063.1868 to 10.0.15254.603 on 635?
I applied the 640 reg fix, but no update available.
Thanks

Edit:
https://www.instructables.com/id/Lumia-635-512MB-Journey-to-Windows-10-Mobile-Fall-/
Used the 650


----------



## duckyduck! (May 13, 2020)

hikari_calyx said:


> To subscribers:
> 
> I'm not going to fix the bug of Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update V5.3b6 now.
> This project will not update again and placed there, and nofurther guidance will be answered - I won't reply this topic again.
> I've stopped using Windows Phone and shifted to HMD Nokia developement since 2017.

Click to collapse



thanks for your work.


----------



## Player1995 (May 22, 2020)

I get this error on muy Lumia 635
0x80070057 Error. Package Is nota dumped properly. Please try again.


----------



## peekie (May 25, 2020)

worked perfect on my lumia 1320 , have updated the phone to the final update from January 2020 , everything works , now installing the apps and games i want before microsoft shut down the app store


----------



## JSRRAGHU (May 28, 2020)

Is there any other ways to update the Nokia Lumia 530 dual


----------



## ant0nwax (Jun 7, 2020)

peekie said:


> worked perfect on my lumia 1320 , have updated the phone to the final update from January 2020 , everything works , now installing the apps and games i want before microsoft shut down the app store

Click to collapse



Hi Peekie

could you please share how you continued from Version 1511 to a 2020 january build?
I am at the Version 1511 10.0.10587.107 build of windows 10 mobile on Lumia 925 and I tried:

1) Update through Phone Update:
- Checking for updates... (5 min wait)
- Your device is up to date. Last checked: Today...

2) Installed Dependencies for ARM and Interop Tools 1.9.400
- dunno what to do with that  but it runs and some switches I cannot set

Thanks for your help


----------



## locarno (Jun 15, 2020)

What bug latest version have ?


----------



## Kaushik bhaviri (Jun 16, 2020)

*Unable to update my lumia 635(RM-975*

Hi.,,
 I have tried to update RM-975 as u directed. But during installation of package it says that
"Update is downloaded. But couldn't be opened. Error 80188306." On mobile screen,
Please help....,,


----------



## peekie (Jun 25, 2020)

ant0nwax said:


> Hi Peekie
> 
> could you please share how you continued from Version 1511 to a 2020 january build?
> I am at the Version 1511 10.0.10587.107 build of windows 10 mobile on Lumia 925 and I tried:
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the following video on youtube  



 it worked on my lumia 1320 by installing all the dependances and interop it worked , after i installed the final update i hard rested the phone to get rid of any bits left over from the upgrade , be quick as i dont know how long microsoft will keep all the versions of the win 10 updates.


----------



## onderwyser (Jun 25, 2020)

como instalo la version 5.3 beta6 si ya instale la V5.2 beta5


----------



## Samudra_s (Jun 26, 2020)

Please Provide a new download link for the Internal IME Fix Package. The previous download option is not working.Thank you


----------



## siweq86 (Jul 19, 2020)

Is there a way to deal with this error:

ERROR: 0x80070057
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070057)
ERROR: Package is not dumped properly. Please try again.

I tried changing language to chinese/english and it didn't help

Edit:
i moved files to system partition and it worked. But is method from this thread still works? Cause i did everything as in video and i have windows10 on my phone but i still don't have internet to check for phone updates. Only thing i made different is i didn't install "Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.Debug.1.3" because it wasn't included in Interlop package.


----------



## Entei LordHelix (Jul 21, 2020)

i do everything ok, i have a lumia 1320 and have tried installing 720x1280 file from 2nd generation but after transferring files process i get these two error codes

[1] Transferring files complete: 55 files
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x802a0006)
[1] Failed (0x802a0006)

ERROR: 0x802a0006
------------------------------------------------------------
[1] Transferring files complete: 55 files
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80004005)
[1] Failed (0x80004005)

ERROR: 0x80004005

any solution?


----------



## kmn1377 (Aug 1, 2020)

Above method work with Nokia Lumia 520? Please advice me how to make my Lumia 520 to Windows 10?


----------



## worldspy99 (Aug 1, 2020)

kmn1377 said:


> Above method work with Nokia Lumia 520? Please advice me how to make my Lumia 520 to Windows 10?

Click to collapse



520 doesn't have enough RAM.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kmn1377 (Aug 1, 2020)

worldspy99 said:


> 520 doesn't have enough RAM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there any other option? to make Nokia Lumia 520 to Windows 10?


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 9, 2020)

kmn1377 said:


> Is there any other option? to make Nokia Lumia 520 to Windows 10?

Click to collapse



I installed Windows 10 mobile on my Lumia 620 with Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta 5 and I am using it in the latest version. :good:


----------



## kmn1377 (Aug 9, 2020)

kiwaja said:


> I installed Windows 10 mobile on my Lumia 620 with Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta 5 and I am using it in the latest version. :good:

Click to collapse



Hi, How to download Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta 5 Can you please send me the link? I appreciate your response, Thanks !!


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 9, 2020)

kmn1377 said:


> Hi, How to download Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta 5 Can you please send me the link? I appreciate your response, Thanks !!

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/file/W1tWkKTI#QVlVTT0ED0s9RMSLj_KaYB4GNo_CDIVaUacJ19AGX0s


----------



## kmn1377 (Aug 9, 2020)

kiwaja said:


> https://mega.nz/file/W1tWkKTI#QVlVTT0ED0s9RMSLj_KaYB4GNo_CDIVaUacJ19AGX0s

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot :good:


----------



## Malwer (Aug 12, 2020)

*L630 Update Error*

After The Tool finish transferring update to the phone , i am waiting it while preparing update in Phone Update secetion in Settings , it stop preparing and give me error say "update downloaded but couldn't be opened"

Phone : NOKIA LUMIA 630
I tried most internet solutions but nothing , anyone can help me please ?


----------



## Hontra12 (Aug 12, 2020)

*I can not seem to download the Mobile Offline Update Package*

It closes my browser(chrome) around 50% completion. Does anybody have another link? Or is this dead (Nokia Lumia 925)


----------



## SanjayanN (Aug 13, 2020)

*Update error..*

What is Update error 801882c1???
My Device : Nokia Lumia 630 single sim...
Do I have to change Model? How to do that ??

Thanks in advance ....


----------



## Schiphern (Aug 19, 2020)

*Nokia lumia 730*

Which packages for nokia lumia 730? I tried 3 times but installation failed after 60% installed.


----------



## mastercoin (Aug 25, 2020)

*Problems downloading from MEGA.NZ*



Hontra12 said:


> It closes my browser(chrome) around 50% completion. Does anybody have another link? Or is this dead (Nokia Lumia 925)

Click to collapse



Download the MEGA.NZ app


----------



## tosak (Aug 26, 2020)

I updated my Lumia 620 to Windows 10 mobile version with Offline_Updater_V5.3beta6. Those who have problems updating should uninstall all drivers for the device from the device manager and try again. I switched like this. But after upgrading to windows 10 mobile version, the messages application is not pre-installed. What is the reason of this ?


----------



## swapcall (Sep 5, 2020)

error 0x80070273 while updating to 1703 or 1709 
lumia 1020 request help


----------



## masiv_ (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi! I have a nokia lumia 1020, with Windows Phone 8.10.12393.890, as you know, the minimum to update is 8.10.14219.341 (from .12 to .14), I've tried updating it with different methods, but I don't get nothing, those methodes are: Windows Phone Update (Obviously), Installing Windows Insider in the Store as a local app, Installing Windows Insider via PC (I got the .appx from somewhere), WDRT, OTC Updater tool, those last two even changing the .reg (I've unlocked the bootloader and got root) to the regs in InteropTools and even the Lumia 950XL, can you guys help me? I don't have any other phone and I need to use it


----------



## pinkfloyd1978 (Sep 23, 2020)

I had the same issue . Do a factory reset using WDRT. Install with default features and wait for an hour. Make sure phone is on auto update it will be updated automatically to 8.10.14219.341

However after I upgraded to windows 10 the keyboard did not work so had to revert back to 8.1. 

Anyone has got the keyboard working ???

aaRJae on Galaxy Note 20+ Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## masiv_ (Sep 23, 2020)

pinkfloyd1978 said:


> I had the same issue . Do a factory reset using WDRT. Install with default features and wait for an hour. Make sure phone is on auto update it will be updated automatically to 8.10.14219.341
> 
> However after I upgraded to windows 10 the keyboard did not work so had to revert back to 8.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but, I did more research about that version, it's called Lumia Denim, and as I understood the minimum firmware version is around xxxx.xxxxx.xx51.1xxx, but mine has xxxx.xxxxx.xx24.0xxx, I went to lumiafirmware . com and what a surprise, all the RM-877 models with "LTA" in the name doesn't have the requeried firmware, does that mean that with my carrier I can't install the last firmware without lossing my mobile functions? 
If anyone knows how to tweak someway the firmware or something I'll be pleased.


----------



## Juanliz2012 (Oct 5, 2020)

Xmasiv said:


> Thanks but, I did more research about that version, it's called Lumia Denim, and as I understood the minimum firmware version is around xxxx.xxxxx.xx51.1xxx, but mine has xxxx.xxxxx.xx24.0xxx, I went to lumiafirmware . com and what a surprise, all the RM-877 models with "LTA" in the name doesn't have the requeried firmware, does that mean that with my carrier I can't install the last firmware without lossing my mobile functions?
> If anyone knows how to tweak someway the firmware or something I'll be pleased.

Click to collapse



First try with *VAR LTA BR CV * variant. It's 4 all Latin America. Or deploy Preview for developers XAP and get that firmware version


----------



## rwl408 (Oct 11, 2020)

Many thanks to hikari_calyx for the fantastic tool and instructions that allowed me to upgrade a Lumia 1020 form W8.1 to W10 version 1511 (10.0.10586.107). The next step is to upgrade it to a newer W10 build. so I am seeking help from experts here to recommend a good build to go to. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Coavks (Oct 15, 2020)

Error on Otc updater anyone have any solution Microsoft.PhoneFM.spkg.15362956.cab hash mismatch


----------



## ckCaberos (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi!

I tried doing this tool this year, 2020. It worked for my Nokia Lumia 1020. Apparently, the Messaging app was absent. I tried to download it through its Store, but it won't let me download it. It says the phone is unsupported.

I'm just wondering if anyone knows any alternative for Messaging app? Or anyone who knows how to fix this issue?

Thank you!


----------



## rwl408 (Oct 27, 2020)

ckCaberos said:


> Hi!
> 
> I tried doing this tool this year, 2020. It worked for my Nokia Lumia 1020. Apparently, the Messaging app was absent. I tried to download it through its Store, but it won't let me download it. It says the phone is unsupported.

Click to collapse



I just updated a Lumia 1020 to the Windows 10 Fall Creator Update (1709) a few weeks ago and had no problem downloading the Messaging app.  I did encounter similar situation with Nokia Camera app and went around it by changing the "PhoneModelName" registry key to "Lumia 1020" from the original value ("909"in my phone).  (I downloaded the Messaging app a few days after that.) Give it a try.


----------



## AndyM3 (Nov 4, 2020)

Coavks said:


> Error on Otc updater anyone have any solution Microsoft.PhoneFM.spkg.15362956.cab hash mismatch

Click to collapse



Same error for me guys: *Microsoft.PhoneFM.spkg.15362956.cab: hash mismatch*
Any solutions on the above error?

I have tried the following which didn't help:


```
OTC Updater
Basically you need to change some settings from REGEDIT

Registry Change
Launch regedit.exe.

Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v2.0.50727
Create a new entry SystemDefaultTlsVersions with a DWORD value set to 1.

Create a new entry SchUseStrongCrypto with a DWORD value set to 1.

Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v4.0.30319
Create a new entry SystemDefaultTlsVersions with a DWORD value set to 1.

Create a new entry SchUseStrongCrypto with a DWORD value set to 1.

For 64-bit OS, the same changes also needed for the following locations:

Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v2.0.50727
Create a new entry SystemDefaultTlsVersions with a DWORD value set to 1.
Create a new entry SchUseStrongCrypto with a DWORD value set to 1.

Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v4.0.30319
Create a new entry SystemDefaultTlsVersions with a DWORD value set to 1.
Create a new entry SchUseStrongCrypto with a DWORD value set to 1.
```

Would really appreciate if anyone would be able to give a genuine solution.

Thank you in advance!

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




ckCaberos said:


> Hi!
> 
> I tried doing this tool this year, 2020. It worked for my Nokia Lumia 1020. Apparently, the Messaging app was absent. I tried to download it through its Store, but it won't let me download it. It says the phone is unsupported.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.) Factory Reset the phone;
2.) Update Microsoft Store;
3.) Download Microsoft Messaging;

It should work this way


----------



## AndyM3 (Nov 8, 2020)

To solve the following error and update our Lumia devices using OTC: Microsoft.PhoneFM.spkg.15362956.cab: hash mismatch
1.) We need to download a different regional firmware from lumiafirware website for the same product code device we have, for example RM-****;
2.) Using WPinternals 2.8 to flash it on our device;
3.) Using OTC and try again to update it.

It worked for me guys!


----------



## higorg3 (Nov 10, 2020)

*Error on updating Lumia 435 DTV*

Can someone help me?
I recently used WDRT to downgrade my Lumia 435 to W8.1 and now I am unable to upgrade to W10.
I've tried to use OtcUpdater, but it gives an HTTP error and using HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2.7z I got this error...


----------



## Shrevelin (Nov 10, 2020)

*Nokia lumia 630 dual sim*

heyy, can you reply me UPDATED links? (THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE)


----------



## ElharKesser (Nov 13, 2020)

Xmasiv said:


> Installing Windows Insider in the Store as a local app

Click to collapse



How on earth did you manage to open Store? For me it just tries to load Store but fails "We're having trouble connecting to the Store right now. Try again later in a little while." and shows no option to install local apps.
I thought it died with end of support in the late 2019.

*UPD*: I also can't update past 12393.890. WDRT says it is the last version so does lumiafirmware says 3056.40000.1402.0001 is the last firmware for my 059S925.
The question is: can I install firmware with another product code? Let's say 059V6X6 for example? It has 3058.50000.1440.0001 version which (presumably) should be enough for 8.10.14*.

*UPD2:* So I found a solution: you do need to flash another firmware with another product code. This way I flashed 8.10.14234.375 for 059S340.
Seems like different product codes have different max OS version.


----------



## Aquasaliente (Nov 18, 2020)

This is frustrating.
Windows Security reports: TrojanWin32/Occamy.C6A (Severe level) as detected in containerfile: Archive-ea1e.zip
and as affected files: 
- Archive-ea1e.zip
- HCTSW_Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta5.Izma2 . . . 
- win10oup_cn.exe
Why is this happening ?


----------



## fastsoftwares (Nov 20, 2020)

*THANK YOU!*

Thank you for this article! Really needed this! :cyclops:


----------



## squs (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a 920 stuck on OS version 8.10.12393.890. I REALLY want to update to WM10 and this seems like the best solution. Any way the upgrade can work with this earlier build or is there a way to at least get to 8.10.14219.341?


----------



## f.sumudu (Nov 24, 2020)

*Bluetooth is not working.*

I am using nokia lumia 625 phone and I tried this, it is working as described. But once I update the windows 10 Bluetooth is gone. always the Bluetooth icon shows as ticked even I cant turn it off. why is that? Please help me to fix this issue.

Thanks


----------



## uiqjirka (Nov 24, 2020)

Factory reset.


----------



## oldman820 (Nov 25, 2020)

*1607 files?*

Does anyone have the 1607 version files archived or a filelist ?

I'd like to do an offline update of my 925 using those files.
I did the update to *.107 already.

I've been googling for a repo/file list or the actual archive of files  but haven't had much luck.
edit:
nvm ,i think i found what i need here:








						[W10M BUILDS] W10M BUILD ROLLUP (cab-file-links) for all devices (TH2/RS1/RS2)
					

UPDATE! since ms is releasing full rollups of windows 10 mobile in windows update catalog, i'll start to collect and post full rollup links.  TH2: 10586.873 (10.04.2017) (offline: 3944 downloads) 10586.916 (05.05.2017) (offline: 978 downloads)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## hooddy (Dec 24, 2020)

Fixed version. Added RU and Messaging which is missed in original one script. As well as resetprotection in .bak file just in case ya meed it.


----------



## zelo1221 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm sorry i am not very good at tech stuff but where is run_en cmd


----------



## smartblu (Jan 10, 2021)

Regarding the OTCUpdater issue, it's TLS 1.2 issue. Just add 8 entries in the registry of your pc, see : https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-updater/b2fb7107-7e1f-4d30-b441-7313524ceed4


----------



## smartblu (Jan 10, 2021)

higorg3 said:


> *Error on updating Lumia 435 DTV*
> 
> Can someone help me?
> I recently used WDRT to downgrade my Lumia 435 to W8.1 and now I am unable to upgrade to W10.
> I've tried to use OtcUpdater, but it gives an HTTP error and using HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2.7z I got this error...

Click to collapse



Just add 8 entries in the registry of your pc where otc-updater is running: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-updater/b2fb7107-7e1f-4d30-b441-7313524ceed4


----------



## Hamad5626 (Jan 25, 2021)

ElharKesser said:


> How on earth did you manage to open Store? For me it just tries to load Store but fails "We're having trouble connecting to the Store right now. Try again later in a little while." and shows no option to install local apps.
> I thought it died with end of support in the late 2019.
> 
> *UPD*: I also can't update past 12393.890. WDRT says it is the last version so does lumiafirmware says 3056.40000.1402.0001 is the last firmware for my 059S925.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please tell me how you flashed another firmware... I mean which software you used for flashing the firmware...


----------



## vanitasx5 (Feb 12, 2021)

I get always this error...


----------



## minmao (Mar 7, 2021)

Question - I have a lumia 521. When I tried to use this tool, it was telling my I need to update to a newer version of system first. However, the update on my phone is no longer working.  So could I still update to wp10 and is there anyway for me to update to the required system version?


----------



## karimin (Mar 15, 2021)

I updated to win10 on 925 using ur way. but the Messaging app is not in the phone. when i go to ppl and click send massage it says no app assigned. is there a way to install it or even install any other app that can do the sms messages? thx.


----------



## karimin (Mar 16, 2021)

I have tried every messaging app i can find in the store but i cant find one that can control the SMS instead of the  missing Microsoft Messaging. can some one provide Microsoft Messaging in any working format for windows 10 phone?


----------



## *Detection* (Mar 30, 2021)

Just bought 3x faulty Lumia 520s from ebay, gonna try making a working one from parts of each and give this tutorial a try once they arrive, sounds a fun project


----------



## DaneGleesak (Apr 1, 2021)

karimin said:


> I have tried every messaging app i can find in the store but i cant find one that can control the SMS instead of the  missing Microsoft Messaging. can some one provide Microsoft Messaging in any working format for windows 10 phone?

Click to collapse



I got my 909(1020) updated to W10M but am having the same issue. I have no SMS app. Does any one have it? Or a zip that has all the .appx files?


----------



## *Detection* (Apr 8, 2021)

*Detection* said:


> Just bought 3x faulty Lumia 520s from ebay, gonna try making a working one from parts of each and give this tutorial a try once they arrive, sounds a fun project

Click to collapse



Got 2 / 3 working using parts from the 3rd, both updated to Windows 10 Mobile using this tutorial, currently finishing the updates to 1709


----------



## Lolula J. (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi,

InterOP tools failed to install on my PC with the following error message:

"Either you need a new certificate installed for this app package, or you need a new app package with trusted certificates. Your system administrator or the app developer can help. A certificate chain processed, but terminated in a root certificate which isn't trusted (0x800B0109)"


----------



## Lolula J. (Apr 15, 2021)

hikari_calyx said:


> So few years after it's released, Windows Phone will finally end it's life.
> It's time to update Win10 Mobile Offline Update Package to V5.2 (still beta5), then a next step - Semi-Offline Update Package V5.3 beta 6, or "WXM-SOUP".
> 
> I'm not going to fix the bug of Windows 10 Mobile Offline Update V5.3b6 now.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi,

Interop Tools failed to install on my PC with the following error message:

"Either you need a new certificate installed for this app package, or you need a new app package with trusted certificates. Your system administrator or the app developer can help. A certificate chain processed, but terminated in a root certificate which isn't trusted (0x800B0109)"

kindly help.


----------



## PochaAsh (Apr 18, 2021)

*Keyboard is not working after the update. *
Device: Nokia Lumia 730 Dual
Date: 18.04.2021


----------



## qwe0012 (Jun 7, 2021)

eeeeeeeeeeee12e12e12e


----------



## Anon's (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello, why i can't find message app on lumia 1320 , i'm using the latest version ( v5.3 beta 6 )


----------



## pcphantom (Jul 10, 2021)

Did anyone find a solution for InteropTools not installing due to the untrusted certificate? I've tried backdating my system time and manually unblocking/installing the certificate, but so far nothing I have done has been able to get this app to install.

I wasn't sure if related, but I found this:









						Interop Tools hits major 2.0 release on Windows Store
					

Interop Tools hits major 2.0 release, now available on Windows Store - Read in Apps on WinCentral




					thewincentral.com
				



Still digging myself though.

So far though I haven't found any indication of a clear path to a successful install.


----------



## whitexp (Jul 10, 2021)

nokia 530 this tool dont work ? 

i have problems with space


----------



## iOS6U$ER (Jul 19, 2021)

How to roll back?


----------



## HelpfulTechWizard (Aug 13, 2021)

hikari_calyx said:


> 11. After 10586.107 installed, you can now use Interop Tools to hack the model to get further updates. Registry files are placed at "regs" directory, and Interop Tools 1.9.400 (known working version) can be downloaded from:

Click to collapse



How can I get furtherupdates?
I can get to 10.0.14393.2551, but I cant get to any of the newer versions,preferably, id want the devember 2019 update, but I dont know how.


----------



## sergiobisonte (Sep 23, 2021)

Lolula J. said:


> hi,
> 
> Interop Tools failed to install on my PC with the following error message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OS Version of your phone must be at least 8.10.14219.341. If it's older than 8.10.14219.341, update it before you use the package. Most of phones should be able to search updates.????

how do i update to  8.10.14219.341 if windows phone does not allow to update anymore????
im stuck in 8.10.12*****


----------



## Lolula J. (Sep 27, 2021)

os version: 8.10.14234.375 installed sir to no avail


sergiobisonte said:


> The OS Version of your phone must be at least 8.10.14219.341. If it's older than 8.10.14219.341, update it before you use the package. Most of phones should be able to search updates.????
> 
> how do i update to  8.10.14219.341 if windows phone does not allow to update anymore????
> im stuck in 8.10.12*****

Click to collapse


----------



## sergiobisonte (Sep 27, 2021)

Lolula J. said:


> os version: 8.10.14234.375 installed sir to no avail

Click to collapse



there is no update to 8.10.14234.375 anymore... microsoft closed the server...
how to update to 8.10.14234.375?? is there any offline files for this version??


----------



## Hamad5626 (Oct 5, 2021)

sergiobisonte said:


> there is no update to 8.10.14234.375 anymore... microsoft closed the server...
> how to update to 8.10.14234.375?? is there any offline files for this version??

Click to collapse



Download firmware from Lumiafirmware website and flash it using thor2 command


----------



## rockstar5k (Oct 24, 2021)

Hamad5626 said:


> Download firmware from Lumiafirmware website and flash it using thor2 command

Click to collapse



Used WDR Tool to update firmware of my 635 512mb.


----------



## optoisolated (Nov 2, 2021)

There is a fix to bypass the issue with the *OTCupdater.exe* not being able to download the updates for W10M due to a Certificate error.



> An error occurred while making the HTTP request to https://fe2.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx. This could be due to the fact that the server certificate is not configured properly with HTTP.SYS in the HTTPS case. This could also be caused by a mismatch of the security binding between the client and the server.

Click to collapse



This error is occurring due to changes with certificate issuances required to improve certificate security. The OTC Updater doesn't know how to handle these changes. 

To fix this issue, open the Registry Editor and make the following additions.


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\.NetFramework\v4.0.30319]
"SchUseStrongCrypto"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v4.0.30319]
"SchUseStrongCrypto"=dword:00000001
```

Then restart the *OTCUpdater.exe*. It will then commence downloading.

Remove these registry keys when finished to return your system to its previous secure state.


----------



## Darkranger107 (Nov 16, 2021)

Can someone please provide me offline files to update my lumia 540 from to windows 10


----------



## Pierreo80 (Nov 21, 2021)

only one question. Is it possible to update to last win 10 mobile version 15254 and if yes should i do or wich win 10 is the best use on Lumia 1020? or should i better stay on win 8.1


----------



## NebulaXD (Dec 17, 2021)

I tried this, but I got:

_'getdulogs' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file. If your phone is listed above, input "yes" (without quotes) and press Enter to continue._


Can someone help me?


----------



## gwynlordofcinder (Apr 26, 2022)

The link for downloading the Windows Device Recovery Tool does not work, so the guide in the original post does not work for me. Does anyone know of another way to download the tool?


----------



## Grand Neo GT-I9060 (May 4, 2022)

Hello ı have a problem. I can't update my Lumia 925 to the latest version of windows phone 8.1. It says the update couldn't be downloaded (801882cb). I tried to update to lastest version via OTC updater. When ı tried it the update starting on the settings then phone restarts. After the phone restarts the os version stays the same even though it says the update is successful. I flashed original ffu it didn't work. I tried to reset it with windows device recovery tool. It's the same error. (801882cb) How can ı fix it? Why is it happening? I cant get the GDR1 update. I need it for the W10M update


----------



## BigHulkDiesel (Jun 7, 2022)

I need some help.  I successfully followed all the instructions, updated to WP10 on my ATT Lumia 1020, used Interop tools to update the registry to continue to the latest update.  Now my phone is showing network locked, and a message is showing this phone is locked to a specific network provider.  It is an ATT phone and my ATT sim card.  I have tried to reverse the Registry settings, but not sure I have them as they were originally.  Any advice or ideas???

Ok, I even reflashed 8.1, then followed this tutorial without going on to intertrop tools, and the network was locked still.  So this initial update to Win10 ATT not recognize my ATT Phone.  Trying to get ATT to send me an unlock code for the phone, but who knows how long that will take.  Anyone know a work around for this.  Everything else with the update works fine, just the network lock.


----------



## v2015 (Jul 28, 2022)

Good day, what does Your OS is unsupprted mean on the command line when running 'run_en.cmd' I tried it on Windows version 7-8.1-10 and it's the same for everyone, nothing happens


----------



## v2015 (Jul 28, 2022)

Спасибо большое, все получилось по вашему объяснению, у меня microsoft lumia 535 dual sim rm-1090, и получилось обновиться до Win10_Mobile, только не с помощью HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2, а с помощью HCTSW_Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta5 .lzma2, большое спасибо

*Mod translation: * Thank you very much, everything worked out according to your explanation, I have a microsoft lumia 535 dual sim rm-1090, and I managed to upgrade to Win10_Mobile, but not with HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2, but with HCTSW_Win10_Mobile_Offline_Updater_V5.2_beta5 .lzma2, thank you very much


----------



## CosmoGalaxyQueen (Jul 29, 2022)

I keep getting an error stating that the "Powershell" is not enabled which I know it is I even checked it but it still won't work no matter how many times I try using the cmd. Any tips on how to fix the issue.


----------



## charles6000 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hello,

After following your information I was able to get it to start the update. The phone fails however and I get the following:
[1] Transferring files complete: 219 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x801882c1)
[1] Failed (0x801882c1)

ERROR: 0x801882c1

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x801882c1)

All done. Please check if your phone is pushed successfully.
Thanks for supporting my work.

If anything wrong happened, please attach error_report_20220908_124333.cab
in logs directory to the topic to find out what's wrong.


(GetDuLogs Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

Log file: C:\Users\charles\AppData\Local\Temp\GetDuLogs-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl

CAB file path is: .\logs\error_report_20220908_124333.cab


Command executed successfully.
Press any key to exit.

Attached are the files listed above. Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Georges82 (Sep 24, 2022)

hikari_calyx said:


> So few years after it's released, Windows Phone will finally end it's life.

Click to collapse



So few years after it's released... WXM-SOUP is still useful!

The hardest part was to set up a Windows VM, because I use Linux.
Now my Lumia 830, bought used and received reset to Windows Phone 8.1, is usable again, hopefully for a few years.

Great work, thanks a lot+++


----------



## PelsonMX (Nov 19, 2022)

does not work ,


----------



## Thenoonefromgermany (Dec 12, 2022)

i tried to install win10 but that error showed up please help me


----------

